# Major Ransomware attack worldwide at the moment.



## Seriel (May 12, 2017)

>"http://data:"
isnt it just data:


----------



## proflayton123 (May 12, 2017)

In the U.K. it's because they're still using XP and can't afford that free win10 upgrade

Edit: The hospital my mom works at was affected and she saw it happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> In the U.K. it's because they're still using XP and can't afford that free win10 upgrade
> 
> Edit: The hospital my mom works at was affected and she saw it happening.
> 
> ...



funny NHS was trying to save money but not upgrading to newer Windows. now its in need of more money.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 12, 2017)

Flame said:


> funny NHS was trying to save money but not upgrading to newer Windows. now its in need of more money.



Funny isn't it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Funny isn't it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




kind of is and isnt. its when an organization like NHS which is hit by makes it sad. and people life are on the line.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2017)

So what do you recommend?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 12, 2017)

YAY free drugs for everyone!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 12, 2017)

Flame said:


> Linux is dead. long live Linux



Save all the tempers who live in Linux. Save @hobbledehoy899 before the Digimon eat all the data.


----------



## Originality (May 12, 2017)

It's expensive to upgrade an entire organisation from XP to 7 or 10. Aside from the license cost and potentially hardware cost (if they're not strong enough for 7 or 10, which is often the case), there's also the matter of support as many programs designed for older OSes like XP will have all kinds of unexpected bugs crop up under 7 or 10 (as has happened in my company, repeatedly).

But yeah, this kind of widespread attack sucks. Fortunately I don't know anyone affected yet, but it sucks for those who are.


----------



## migles (May 12, 2017)

lol seen it comming, most public services use fucking windows xp or earlier, i don't know who the fuckers think they are doing because there is plenty of sensitive related to patients.. they even fucking use MSDOS programs in certain hospitals...


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what do you recommend?



update to latest stuff as always.
dont open email which you dont know about.
dont download every link you find.
dont install every thing you find.
dont use windows.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2017)

Flame said:


> update to latest stuff as always.
> dont open email which you dont know about.
> dont download every link you find.
> dont install every thing you find.
> dont use windows.



That last one, yeah, not really an option, I can't program worth a damn, or even know CLI so yeah. That, and I lose compatibility with 95% of my programs, so...


----------



## froggestspirit (May 12, 2017)

-Reboots laptop, boots into ubuntu in dual boot menu-
Problem solved, problem staying solved.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

Flame said:


> update to latest stuff as always.
> dont open email which you dont know about.
> dont download every link you find.
> dont install every thing you find.
> dont use windows.


welp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






proflayton123 said:


> In the U.K. it's because they're still using XP and can't afford that free win10 upgrade
> 
> Edit: The hospital my mom works at was affected and she saw it happening.
> 
> ...



did it affect the patients?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)

So basically they fell for the "run porn.exe and get free hot mom"?


----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> So basically they fell for the "run porn.exe and get free hot mom"?


didn't you?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> didn't you?



Not since windows 95.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That last one, yeah, not really an option, I can't program worth a damn, or even know CLI so yeah. That, and I lose compatibility with 95% of my programs, so...


I have to agree with randomizer on this one. I'm not saying this attack isn't a big deal but to just advise everyone to move to a completely different and unfamiliar OS just isn't a practical move. As he also covered there is an array of software that Windows is more compatible with that Linux or even Mac can't touch. That's not to say Linux is bad or terrible, it just isn't for everyone.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 12, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> In the U.K. it's because they're still using XP and can't afford that free win10 upgrade
> 
> Edit: The hospital my mom works at was affected and she saw it happening.
> 
> ...


Everyone's wrong. Windows ME is the best Windows OS to use to date.

I don't know what's up with all the hate for Windows ME.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 12, 2017)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/12/technology/ransomware-attack-nsa-microsoft/

This is real.

"It has a 'hunter' module, which seeks out PCs on internal networks," Beaumont said. "So, for example, if your laptop is infected and you went to a coffee shop, it would spread to PCs at the coffee shop. From there, to other companies."


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Everyone's wrong. Windows ME is the best Windows OS to use to date.
> 
> I don't know what's up with all the hate for Windows ME.



Windows Mistake Edition, you mean?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Everyone's wrong. Windows ME is the best Windows OS to use to date.
> 
> I don't know what's up with all the hate for Windows ME.


 ME came and went so fast no one noticed it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2017)

mech said:


> ME came and went so fast no one noticed it.



Ah yes, nothing says quality like an OS that crashes with a BSOD every ten minutes and corrupts the MBR on an hard drive. Classic Microsoft.


----------



## Garblant (May 12, 2017)

Welp, I haven't updated my laptop in a really long time, and now I can't turn it on until I go back to my parents house...

(College is on break for the Sumer, but I can't leave my dorm for another week. The dorm has free wifi for students that also doubles as a public hotspot.)

Welp


----------



## Yepi69 (May 12, 2017)

Portugal was also affected

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (May 13, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> In the U.K. it's because they're still using XP and can't afford that free win10 upgrade
> 
> Edit: The hospital my mom works at was affected and she saw it happening.
> 
> ...


In the US that wouldnt happen.. They use reprogrammed xbox 360s for life support...  I read this year's ago

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 13, 2017)

>use Linux


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

I wouldn't touch Windows if I could avoid it, sadly all computers at work have that pest, I hope they have not been affected, work is annoying enough on its own, to add stupid Windows sponsored data loss will be one headache too much.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That last one, yeah, not really an option, I can't program worth a damn, or even know CLI so yeah. That, and I lose compatibility with 95% of my programs, so...


Don't need to be a programmer, most everything a typical user needs to do can be done in GUI, and Wine should support a wee bit more than 5% of Windows programs.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Don't need to be a programmer, most everything a typical user needs to do can be done in GUI, and Wine should support a wee bit more than 5% of Windows programs.


I wonder what "incompatible" software people miss from Windows (I really wonder).
I use Linux, Windows and mostly OSX on a daily basis, and I really can do in any of them almost anything I can do in the other two.


----------



## hunoi (May 13, 2017)

Plot twist, Microsoft is behind the Ransomware to force people to upgrade to windows 10


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I wonder what "incompatible" software people miss from Windows (I really wonder).
> I use Linux, Windows and mostly OSX on a daily basis, and I really can do in any of them almost anything I can do in the other two.


When it comes to native software, it's more of the specialized programs like photoshop and CAD.  And while headway is being made in the following area, the gaming selection isn't on par yet.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Pffffft who needs Linux when you have the godsent known as FreeBSD?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I wonder what "incompatible" software people miss from Windows (I really wonder).
> I use Linux, Windows and mostly OSX on a daily basis, and I really can do in any of them almost anything I can do in the other two.



Games.. Games... Games.. 

I actually have a few gripes about Linux. Couldn't get my Elgato HD60 to work for jack. Graphics drivers are hit and miss. Nvidia seems to have a love hate relationship with the penguin. The latest drivers aren't always 'official'. I do miss terminal though. Made things a bit easier.


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Everyone's wrong. Windows ME is the best Windows OS to use to date.
> 
> I don't know what's up with all the hate for Windows ME.


Are you dumb!? Windows BOB is obviously the best OS.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Don't need to be a programmer, most everything a typical user needs to do can be done in GUI, and Wine should support a wee bit more than 5% of Windows programs.



Yeah, 5%, not a fan of VMs to be honest, most of the Steam games I have wouldn't work, nor would Source Filmmaker, no thanks. Not to mention I use nVidia, Linux drivers for nVidia are absolute shite. CLI is still something I refuse to learn.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, 5%, not a fan of VMs to be honest, most of the Steam games I have wouldn't work, nor would Source Filmmaker, no thanks. Not to mention I use nVidia, Linux drivers for nVidia are absolute shite. CLI is still something I refuse to learn.


Why do you refuse to learn CLI? Learning is always good, and once you know it, well, it can be quite useful.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 13, 2017)

FreeBSD was a nightmare for me dualbootings hard enough but no GUI out of the box? NTY


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Why do you refuse to learn CLI? Learning is always good, and once you know it, well, it can be quite useful.



Because I'm intimidated by it, because Linux requires so many commands to get drivers working, because nVidia and Linux don't exactly get along. Most of the games and apps I have wouldn't even work.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2017)

Sounds pretty rough for Windows users :^}


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Because I'm intimidated by it, because Linux requires so many commands to get drivers working, because nVidia and Linux don't exactly get along. Most of the games and apps I have wouldn't even work.


You're intimidated by it therefore won't learn it? That only means you won't ever not be intimidated by it. If you learned it, however, you'd be able to make use of it as the powerful tool/skill that it is.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Sounds pretty rough for Windows users :^}


They just have to learn to not run random .exe from emails. The problem is that Windows does exactly what the users tell it to do. Run malicious .exe? sure, let's spread the virus now!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

Whatever floats you boat.
I think if something is useful yet intimidating, it feels even better to take upon the challenge.
As long as there are things one can challenge themselves to do, one still feels alive.
But again, I should STFU because I don't want to be preachy.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> You're intimidated by it therefore won't learn it? That only means you won't ever not be intimidated by it. If you learned it, however, you'd be able to make use of it as the powerful tool/skill that it is.



I still stand by the hardware driver conflict horror stories with nVidia and Linux, and no, I'm not buying and AMD GPU.  Then there's compatibility, it's a turnoff, 95% of what I use wouldn't even work on Linux. Source Filmmaker, most of the Steam games, the list goes on.  A deal breaker.


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

Windows is strange, sometimes they add awesome stuff (staring to become rare) and other times they add stuff that annoy users. For example, by default Windows 10 will preinstall recommended applications. It would be a non-issue of it weren't for the fact that not all of the apps on their app store are safe (not even the recommended apps are safe from this).

There's also the problem that Windows (in general) is the most targeted OS due to how many people use it...

(But I'm not even going to go on to that)


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, 5%, not a fan of VMs to be honest, most of the Steam games I have wouldn't work, nor would Source Filmmaker, no thanks. Not to mention I use nVidia, Linux drivers for nVidia are absolute shite. CLI is still something I refuse to learn.


Maybe it's just me, but I've found Nvidia drivers to be better than AMD drivers in some cases.


----------



## Pleng (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They just have to learn to not run random .exe from emails. The problem is that Windows does exactly what the users tell it to do. Run malicious .exe? sure, let's spread the virus now!



Except, no.
Once this virus is on one machine on a network it can spread itself to *all* vulnerable computers without any user interaction. Therefore it only takes 1 user in an organisation to fall for the original scam to affect everyone else.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, 5%, not a fan of VMs to be honest, most of the Steam games I have wouldn't work, nor would Source Filmmaker, no thanks. Not to mention I use nVidia, Linux drivers for nVidia are absolute shite. CLI is still something I refuse to learn.


Wine is not a VM.  It's a compatibility layer that translates Windows system calls into equivalent Linux system calls.  If you're curious about supported games/applications: https://appdb.winehq.org/

Also, despite Torvalds' hatred for nVidia, I've had no problems using their drivers; AMD was the one that historically had a sketchy record with drivers, though they've completely revamped their Linux drivers and seem to be turning a corner there.  And in Ubuntu, you can install the graphics drivers straight from the GUI from the Additional Drivers menu.

edit: here's Source Filmmaker in WineHQ. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=14335


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 13, 2017)

So, what does exactly the virus do? I was reading about this on another page and i thought it was pure bullshit from those exaggerating fake news sites


----------



## Pluupy (May 13, 2017)

My local DMV recently updated from OSX to Windows XP lmao.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 13, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> My local DMV recently updated from OSX to Windows XP lmao.


i like how you call that updated


----------



## nl255 (May 13, 2017)

Even worse, there is a way to get updated security patches for XP (until 2019) but they couldn't even be bothered to push the simple registry modification required.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 13, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Even worse, there is a way to get updated security patches for XP (until 2019) but they couldn't even be bothered to push the simple registry modification required.


Why would anyone want to? As it stands, there's no reason to be on XP aside from being stubborn and adamantly using outdated programs.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gnmmarechal said:


> You're intimidated by it therefore won't learn it? That only means you won't ever not be intimidated by it. If you learned it, however, you'd be able to make use of it as the powerful tool/skill that it is.



Even though it's not practical for a fairly decent chunk of computer owners. Unless you have to specifically have it or can live with its short comings... Linux isn't worth it. There, I said it. Fight me.


----------



## MionissNio (May 13, 2017)

I don't know about people but I haven't had any virus since I have been using Windows 8.1 and onwards, still better safe than sorry I'll use Remix OS for my needs.

Hopefully Microsoft dies finally and gets replaced by a new holy Grail OS.


----------



## Vipera (May 13, 2017)

Originality said:


> there's also the matter of support as many programs designed for older OSes like XP will have all kinds of unexpected bugs crop up under 7 or 10 (as has happened in my company, repeatedly).


You can still pay Microsoft to get security patches to older software like 2000 or XP like many ATM companies do. For regular work, it's still cheaper to upgrade to 10 though.


----------



## Patxinco (May 13, 2017)

Wow, i work in a campsite, we have wifi, and the clients we have could be idiots enough to spread de virus to anyone, i'm gonna have to talk to my boss and tell him to disconnect, at last, the one computer that makes bridge between clients wifi, and work stations, if not, this could be a massacre...

Edit: Just finished reading the article someone posted, the vulnerability was patched by microsoft on March, if it's updated, it shoudn't be a problem.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 13, 2017)

I use Arch Linux... so, YOU UNLUCKY PLEBS LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2017)

As unpleasant as it may be, I understand my company's view on not staying up to date. The reason: we've got over a couple hundred client computers, located all over the country in over a fifty different locations. ICT was always the department where funds had to be cut, but while considering the circumstances a (IMHO) pretty impressive job was done, the fact remains that with just a handful of people there is no way to keep everything patched or up to date. Quite often, it's even impossible, because some departments need specific programs that were made by external neanderthals in the stone age, and any sudden change (say...upgrade the machine to one that uses more than a single CPU core) causes unforeseen problems that can apparently only be solved by throwing money at the neanderthals. Which is usually done, as those programs are what holds the universe from exploding in a supernova. It's also very time consuming for ICT, meaning we can't spend that time on things like decent security or upgrading our users from "dolts with computers" to "guys with enough basic PC knowledge to update windows from time to time".
It still happens that someone comes in with an old windows XP machine. Luckily my lobbying and prediction skills are strong enough to have up-to-date PC's to swap them with, but this really isn't a company policy (and there's no way to ensure that there aren't computers running a proverbial windows 3.11 out there in the wild).


----------



## Greymane (May 13, 2017)

The last time i had ransomware (pc,windows) it had a laughable weakness, now i am curious if this one has it to, most likely not though.


----------



## Jayro (May 13, 2017)

Flame said:


> kind of is and isnt. its when an organization like NHS which is hit by makes it sad. and people life are on the line.


Trust me, Hospitals are NOT hurting for money... They charge you $800 for a $2 bag of salt water going into your arm.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Trust me, Hospitals are NOT hurting for money... They charge you $800 for a $2 bag of salt water going into your arm.


Nobody's received the keys yet, that's the issue.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Originality (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah yes, nothing says quality like an OS that crashes with a BSOD every ten minutes and corrupts the MBR on an hard drive. Classic Microsoft.


To be fair, I used it for 2-3 years without any such problems. I'm not saying it was a good OS, just that the problems people experienced were not universal.

OT, seems the Worm has temporarily stopped thanks to some random guy registering an unused domain that acted as a kill switch for the worm.


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2017)

GG.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 86754
> GG.



eww windows


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> eww windows


I'd prefer Linux as well, but I want to game properly.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'd prefer Linux as well, but I want to game properly.



Linux + Steam + Wine?


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Linux + Steam + Wine?


Wine's compatibility is garbage, and it reduces performance as well. (notice how I said I was to game _properly_)
also, not many Steam games have Linux-compatibility.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Wine's compatibility is garbage, and it reduces performance as well. (notice how I said I was to game _properly_)
> also, not many Steam games have Linux-compatibility.



For me, Wine runs better than Windows...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

I'd like to think that gaming is secondary to avoiding rampant ransomware... I guess some people truly are addicted...


----------



## EthanAddict (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'd like to think that gaming is secondary to avoiding rampant ransomware... I guess some people truly are addicted...



Linuks haz betar gaymz


----------



## Bonestorm (May 13, 2017)

*hugs Mac*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Linuks haz betar gaymz


tbh I've actually been more PC games since I've switched to Linux Mint.





Bonestorm said:


> *hugs Mac*


I mean, it does share some POSIX compatibility and has a Bourne Again Shell by default.


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

So, apparently the malware had a killswitch hardcoded (by checking if a domain was active or not). Someone unintentionally registered said domain 

So it's stopped the malware for the mean time but the creator could always just change the domain it checks in the code and then it'll start up again.
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/863187104716685312

And Windows apparently released an update for XP too. Best get the patches while you can lol


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2017)

Slattz said:


> And Windows apparently released an update for XP too. Best get the patches while you can lol


ooh, nice. I didn't think they gave a shit about customers running <Windows 7.


----------



## KevinX8 (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They just have to learn to not run random .exe from emails. The problem is that Windows does exactly what the users tell it to do. Run malicious .exe? sure, let's spread the virus now!


This is a worm, you do not have to run anything to get infected. All you have to do is be on the same network as an infected pc and you will also become infected with the ransomware. This vulnerability extends to all versions of windows and has only been recently patched by Microsoft so if your system is not upto date you are vulnerable to this attack.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 13, 2017)

Good thing I switched to Linux. This new ransomware makes me WannaCry with laughter.


----------



## Kingy (May 13, 2017)

Looks like I'm not touching my Windows install for a bit. Arch Linux, I'm back!


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Looks like I'm not touching my Windows install for a bit. Arch Linux, I'm back!


just install the updates. if you're already infected, there's nothing you can do anyway.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> if you're already infected, there's nothing you can do anyway.


Just more reasons for him to stay on Arch Linux.


----------



## Kingy (May 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> just install the updates. if you're already infected, there's nothing you can do anyway.


Why would I wait to update when I could just use Linux?


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Meh i don't use any kind of computers or integrated circuits and i connect to gbatemp with my wizza powa
nah seriously one more reason i'm on linux


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Meh i don't use any kind of computers or integrated circuits and i connect to gbatemp with my wizza powa
> nah seriously one more reason i'm on linux


This video convinced me to stay away from Windows on all my PCs starting with the one I'm currently on

I've been on Linux Mint 18.x longer than I've been on Windows 10.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> This video convinced me to stay away from Windows on all my PCs starting with the one I'm currently on
> 
> I've been on Linux Mint 18.x longer than I've been on Windows 10.



I hate windows but i have to say it isn't windows's fault on this one 
As soon as you give admin right to a program you let it do whatever it want
you could do a similar thing on linux

As we say, the biggest security flaw in a system is the user


----------



## insidexdeath (May 13, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Trust me, Hospitals are NOT hurting for money... They charge you $800 for a $2 bag of salt water going into your arm.


NHS is free, so they are hurting.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I hate windows but i have to say it isn't windows's fault on this one
> As soon as you give admin right to a program you let it do whatever it want
> you could do a similar thing on linux


The difference is that sudo requires a password.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> The difference is that sudo requires a password.


Sure
though you can disable it saking for password
and password or not, it is definitely the user fault to give admid rights to DefinitelyNotSuspect.exe


----------



## smf (May 13, 2017)

Flame said:


> dont use windows.



People will attack the OS that the majority use. If everyone stopped using windows then the problem would just move.
Not that everyone will move away from windows, apple are too expensive and falling off the *ix usability cliff hurts too much.



hobbledehoy899 said:


> The difference is that sudo requires a password.



So does windows if you configure it right.



hobbledehoy899 said:


> This video convinced me to stay away from Windows on all my PCs starting with the one I'm currently on



Open a terminal and run this:

sudo rm -rf /

Oh dear you must now stop running Linux too.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> and password or not, it is definitely the user fault to give admid rights to DefinitelyNotSuspect.exe


Most people just click through that shit (and I'm sure as fuck glad my mother doesn't do that.)





smf said:


> So does windows if you configure it right.


That's not the default action and non-technical types hate having to seemingly configure anything.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Most people just click through that shit (and I'm sure as fuck glad my mother doesn't do that.)


Yeah but my point is that if they would do it on windows they would do it in linux
i already helped users willing to put in their terminal whatever command i gave them
i could have send them a malicious script, make them execute it and gain full control of their pc

i'm just saying stupidity isn't a windows only issue


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> i'm just saying stupidity isn't a windows only issue


I'd like to think that I'm accounting for that.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Why would anyone want to? As it stands, there's no reason to be on XP aside from being stubborn and adamantly using outdated programs.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I was talking about CLI, not specifically Linux in the first place. Either way, I'm perfectly happy with Linux. If you aren't, whatever floats your boat.

Sent from my cave of despair where I stalk @Seriel


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I was talking about CLI, not specifically Linux in the first place. Either way, I'm perfectly happy with Linux. If you aren't, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I stalk @Seriel


"Linux isn't worth it" lol
as a dev i can't count the time i gain working on linux
Plus i'm only using cli + a wm so not using the mouse make me gain a lot of time xD
I code in the terminal
i listen music from the terminal
i even browse my filesystem using using the terminal
and i think ncurse program are more efficient than gui

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The only gui program i have are chrome and discord and maybe KVM photoshop xD


----------



## Arras (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Most people just click through that shit (and I'm sure as fuck glad my mother doesn't do that.)That's not the default action and non-technical types hate having to seemingly configure anything.


Users clicking through that shit would not change on Linux, they'd just enter their password and proceed to click through that shit.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> "Linux isn't worth it" lol
> as a dev i can't count the time i gain working on linux
> Plus i'm only using cli + a wm so not using the mouse make me gain a lot of time xD
> I code in the terminal
> ...


Same. Before I switched to a Linux-based OS as my main OS, every time I needed to do anything related to programming, compiling, etc. I'd run into a shitton of issues. Then I said, fuck Windows, and here I am. That, and my laptop doesn't heat up like crazy like it does on Windows.

Sent from my cave of despair where I stalk Seriel


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Arras said:


> Users clicking through that shit would not change on Linux, they'd just enter their password and proceed to click through that shit.


Still, it requires more thought and _might _make people ask "do I really want to enter my password for _this_?".


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Same. Before I switched to a Linux-based OS as my main OS, every time I needed to do anything related to programming, compiling, etc. I'd run into a shitton of issues. Then I said, fuck Windows, and here I am. That, and my laptop doesn't heat up like crazy like it does on Windows.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I stalk Seriel


Being a dev, using linux, and stalking @Seriel , that's three things we got in common ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Still, it requires more thought and _might _make people ask "do I really want to enter my password for _this_?".


You can make a script that don't need sudo (so don't need a password) and then use a kernel security flaw to gain admin rights
so even without admin right you shouldn't run everything you cross on the internet xD


----------



## ForeverEternal (May 13, 2017)

There were plenty of warnings

At least the hackers were kind enough to give everyone 1 month to update their OS.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

ForeverEternal said:


> There were plenty of warnings


your place or mine
your place or mine
your place or mine
your place or mine


----------



## Kourin (May 13, 2017)

Might have missed it in the article - know it's a worm but how exactly was it spread/start? Was it just another legit-looking email that people clicked or was it more complex than that?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Might have missed it in the article - know it's a worm but how exactly was it spread/start? Was it just another legit-looking email that people clicked or was it more complex than that?


That's the thing, worms don't need executables or emails in order to start.


----------



## Kourin (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That's the thing, worms don't need executables or emails in order to start.


Ahhh, right. Don't know much about worms. Thank you


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Thank you


You're welcome


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That's the thing, worms don't need executables or emails in order to start.


My favorite worm still is the myspace one
it was kinda unharmfull though


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Might have missed it in the article - know it's a worm but how exactly was it spread/start? Was it just another legit-looking email that people clicked or was it more complex than that?



it was by the leaked NSA tools. which some how the hackers used.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Might have missed it in the article - know it's a worm but how exactly was it spread/start? Was it just another legit-looking email that people clicked or was it more complex than that?


there are many types of worms but basically they use an infected computer / device / account to spread to neighbor ones (by neighboor it can be many types of neighborhood (ex: local computer, contacts, lan network anithing that have direct or indirect contact )) some require users to do an action and other can use system flaws to work in the background and spread themselves without the user doing anything
others need the user to do something but not necessarly obvious (you could be infected by seeing an image or clicking a link)
some are system wide (running under the system) and other program wide (runing UNDER a program)
But yes they need a first infected system or infecting one (could be the hacker one)


----------



## LaPingas (May 13, 2017)

I remember when someone in our school just made the computer trying to run EVERYTHING on Adobe Reader. lmao


----------



## Lightyose (May 13, 2017)

What is a Ransomware?


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> What is a Ransomware?


Basically a type of virus that encrypt your files and ask you to pay to decrypt them without any guarantee that they will do
in brief it ask for money and take your files as an hostage


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> I remember when someone in our school just made the computer trying to run EVERYTHING on Adobe Reader. lmao


That's not ransomware (or even a virus) at all.


----------



## LaPingas (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That's not ransomware (or even a virus) at all.


I know. Just a funny troll
It's like making shit in vbs extension


----------



## Lightyose (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Basically a virus that encrypt your files and ask you to pay to decrypt them without any guarantee that they will do


Worst malware ever... They will destroy poor people techno life...


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 13, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Worst malware ever... They will destroy poor people techno life...



Literally just gotta format it and done.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Worst malware ever... They will destroy poor people techno life...


No there is even worse than that
i knew a malware that could take control of your motherboard
and fry your hardrives and then flashed the bios and fried the cpu

on top of destroying your data, it destroyed your physical system
but it is pretty old and patched now
Though it is theorically possible to have such a malware nowaday
but they are luckily an extinct species now


----------



## Lightyose (May 13, 2017)

Well, I don't have a PC anyways.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Literally just gotta format it and done.


No you can recover from a format
if they shred it (fill with random data so you can't recover) they don't have an hostage anymore and you have no reason to pay

They use your files as an hostage
though you have no garantee that they will give it back, paying is usually your only chance

and they usually encrypt your files before asking for money so when they ask, it is too late


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

This is why you always back up your data. 

As for targeting hospitals, doesn't this mean that the guys responsible will be charged with some very serious shit when they're caught?


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> This is why you always back up your data.
> 
> As for targeting hospitals, doesn't this mean that the guys responsible will be charged with some very serious shit when they're caught?


If they get caught yes
but most of the time they don't


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> As for targeting hospitals, doesn't this mean that the guys responsible will be charged with some very serious shit when they're caught?


yes (^;


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Cool beans.
Even if it blocks safe mode, It can't block BIOS.
Nice try, already deleted :^)


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Cool beans.
> Even if it blocks safe mode, It can't block BIOS.
> Nice try, already deleted :^)


I knew a malware that could take control of your motherboard
fry your hard drive, then flash your bios and fry your cpu
but it is old one and those kinds of malwares are an extinct species nowaday


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I knew a malware that could take control of your motherboard
> fry your hard drive, then flash your bios and fry your cpu
> but it is old one and those kinds of malwares are an extinct species nowaday


It had to take advantage of motherboards first, and to do that, it needs to either find a way to exploit itself into it or just simply take advantage of your pre-installed apps.

But meh, for a malware to even do that, you need to purchase specific motherboard and dig into it so deeply that you will know how to exploit it. Is is really worth it? No, that's why everyone gave up on that idea. [CIH only changed C:// partition to unknown so it was unbootable]


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

Nissan Car production plant infected in the UK now.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Also, how the fuck are they getting infected?
Download RAM? Free porn? Torrents?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

How long until Russia gets blamed


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Also, how the fuck are they getting infected?
> Download RAM? Free porn? Torrents?


It's an worm, it doesn't need that shit to spread.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> How long until Russia gets blamed


Who will get blamed:

Korea
Arabs 
ISIS
Russia
Who will definitely get blamed:

Russia
Eh, just wait till America creates fake news again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> It's an worm, it doesn't need that shit to spread.


Worm acts differently that Ransomware.
Ransomware encrypts everything on sight and is basically a Trojan.
Worm just spreads it. So, it's just a worm which downloads and launches ransomware?
Lame.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It had to take advantage of motherboards first, and to do that, it needs to either find a way to exploit itself into it or just simply take advantage of your pre-installed apps.
> 
> But meh, for a malware to even do that, you need to purchase specific motherboard and dig into it so deeply that you will know how to exploit it. Is is really worth it? No, that's why everyone gave up on that idea. [CIH only changed C:// partition to unknown so it was unbootable]


I know that's why it is going extinct 
but at the time there werent as much pc brand and a lot of people had the same pc


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I know that's why it is going extinct
> but at the time there werent as much pc brand and a lot of people had the same pc


Yeah. Nowadays, you would create shitloads of code just to bypass simple motherboard security 
Good ol' times, no ransomware, fun e-mails worms, indestructible viruses.
Everything was for fun, now they do everything for money. Money whores... :/


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

>Meanwhile mexico is still afloat because 95% percent of hospital/business computers run windows 2000

Viva Mexico putas


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Yeah. Nowadays, you would create shitloads of code just to bypass simple motherboard security
> Good ol' times, no ransomware, fun e-mails worms, indestructible viruses.
> Everything was for fun, now they do everything for money. Money whores... :/


Yeah or remember when cracked games had fun signatures and hacker just wanted to show their balls and have fun xD
Now the world is filled with script kiddies and money wore


----------



## leon315 (May 13, 2017)

what is this?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Who will get blamed:
> 
> Korea
> Arabs
> ...



american media has a blame fetish. Its been like that even before the fucking Titanic itself sank its steel ass into the atlantic because of some rich swine not knowing how to steer.

And now one of those pig's and his family are in the white house.

Why are you suprised that it will happen?

Hell, the only reason they won't blame us is because they think we're uncivilized monkeys that shove red peppers up their ass while raping white girls.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> >Meanwhile mexico is still afloat because 95% percent of hospital/business computers run windows 2000
> 
> Viva Mexico putas


If you want a good one on security, i had a trainee (stage in french) in the biggest airport of europe in the computer sector (i don't really know how to say that in english)
first they were running windows server 2003
plus i was a total foreign to the airport infrastructure, first day they gave me all admins password and ask me to install new modules on their servers

if i were a terrorist i could have do a lot of damage since i had a total control of the network and servers and most of my time no one was watching what i was doing


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> If you want a good one on security, i had a trainee (stage in french) in the biggest airport of europe in the computer sector (i don't really know how to say that in english)
> first they were running windows server 2003
> plus i was a total foreign to the airport infrastructure, first day they gave me all admins password and ask me to install new modules on their servers
> 
> if i were a terrorist i could have do a lot of damage since i had a total control of the network and servers and most of my time no one was watching what i was doing



Yeah, people nowadays are too trust worthy. I mean, i get it if its a Local Business Murderer (OXXO,7/11) where worst case scenario you won't do much harm, but that was a fucking airport man.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Time to get a new laptop.No sense in upgrading my current one to windows 10 since its a potato from 2009.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Yeah, people nowadays are too trust worthy. I mean, i get it if its a Local Business Murderer (OXXO,7/11) where worst case scenario you won't do much harm, but that was a fucking airport man.


Well i also wroked in the server room and had access to admin accounts (i had the passwords)
but also physical access to the servers since i had to upgrade them
so if i wanted to i could have shut down the servers or install a backdoor in it

and everything was connected to the server, i could remove access to the personal (they couldn't even open doors) and give it to people i want (it work with rfid badges) but yeah they basically gave total control of the biggest airport of europe to a random stranger and put trust on him
so of course i did my job but i could have done a lot of shit


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

really Europe, wtf.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well i also wroked in the server room and had access to admin accounts (i had the passwords)
> but also physical access to the servers since i had to upgrade them
> so if i wanted to i could have shut down the servers or install a backdoor in it
> 
> ...


You could install RAT and control it from your Linux machine from Command Line just fine.
Even if you were far away, you could control Fan Speeds, CPU Clock and Server options like ServerIP [Dynamic, Static], and even remotely shut them off and on.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> really Europe, wtf.


Yeah but imagine if i were a terorist,
i could have close all the doors to everyone including staff and police (they would have to force each door)
let it open only for my terrorist crew
shut down camera
shut down air ventilation
shut down water supply
shut down electricity
etc .. because yes on top of being poorly secured, every things were managed by servers, but at least they hadn't just one but many servers

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> You could install RAT and control it from your Linux machine from Command Line just fine.
> Even if you were far away, you could control Fan Speeds, CPU Clock and Server options like ServerIP [Dynamic, Static], and even remotely shut them off and on.


I know but i'm just pointing how trusty they were to a stranger on such a critical place

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Though i didn't dig that much into it since i wasn't suposed to do and i'm not a bad guy
but things can get really scary once you know how secure they are or unsecure should i say


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

This is the NHS's fault. Using Windows XP, a 18-year-old OS, is bullshit, stupid and immature. I always kept my computers up to date. Even back in the W7 bullshit 32 patches a day era, I was running updates something like 2 times a month. Since the Creators Update already contained the bugfix, anyone infected should blame themselves.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2017)

I wonder if this is related to those NSA tools that got leaked.


----------



## Lacius (May 13, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I wonder if this is related to those NSA tools that got leaked.


Most news reports are saying they're related.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> This is the NHS's fault. Using Windows XP, a 18-year-old OS, is bullshit, stupid and immature.


Your logic is what's bullshit, stupid, and immature..


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> This is the NHS's fault. Using Windows XP, a 18-year-old OS, is bullshit, stupid and immature. I always kept my computers up to date. Even back in the W7 bullshit 32 patches a day era, I was running updates something like 2 times a month. Since the Creators Update already contained the bugfix, anyone infected should blame themselves.



XP is still up to date and supported on the security front if you buy into a service contract with Microsoft so your point is bullshit. Now if they didnt go down this route and cheaped out then yes its their fault.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 13, 2017)

I have the only up to date Windows 10 computer in my house. My mom has 7 and my sister has 8.1. Guess I'm gonna get rekt by ransomware now! I should back up some files to MEGA or Google Drive, just in case.


----------



## leon315 (May 13, 2017)

guys, what's happening here?


----------



## DavidRO99 (May 13, 2017)

Just read about it on Reddit, updating to Creators update aka update 1703 patches the main loophole that this ransomware uses. Happy updating 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boogieboo6 said:


> I have the only up to date Windows 10 computer in my house. My mom has 7 and my sister has 8.1. Guess I'm gonna get rekt by ransomware now! I should back up some files to MEGA or Google Drive, just in case.


Feel you, I have a win 7 laptop that has a lot of photos on it, but im also running mac on that said laptop...


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html
^^ Blog post explaining how the malware got 'stopped'.


----------



## retrofan_k (May 13, 2017)

Just install "Malwarebytes" it's the Chuck Norris against Ransomware


----------



## DavidRO99 (May 13, 2017)

Slattz said:


> https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html
> ^^ Blog post explaining how the malware got 'stopped'.


gg, still updating my win 10 box tho and backing these photos of my lappy(something I should have done a long time ago), but atleast the malware is fucking over, holy damn


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Just install "Malwarebytes" it's the Chuck Norris against Ransomware




I use this and its great.


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

DavidRO99 said:


> gg, still updating my win 10 box tho and backing these photos of my lappy(something I should have done a long time ago), but atleast the malware is fucking over, holy damn



Well not really, the creator of the malware literally just has to change a domain in the code and compile, then it can be sent out again.
And, if they're smart, I imagine they'll step up their game related to the domain situation so it'll be harded to stop. Let's just hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## DavidRO99 (May 13, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Well not really, the creator of the malware literally just has to change a domain in the code and compile, then it can be sent out again.
> And, if they're smart, I imagine they'll step up their game related to the domain situation so it'll be harded to stop. Let's just hope it doesn't happen.


Still, it gives people time to wake up, realize their mistake and update, backup and protect all of their stuff


----------



## MashedPotatos (May 13, 2017)

Lol 
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...tch-to-stop-spread-of-ransomware-cyber-attack


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> This is the NHS's fault. Using Windows XP, a 18-year-old OS, is bullshit, stupid and immature. I always kept my computers up to date. Even back in the W7 bullshit 32 patches a day era, I was running updates something like 2 times a month. Since the Creators Update already contained the bugfix, anyone infected should blame themselves.


XP, Vista still receives security updates. 



GhostLatte said:


> I wonder if this is related to those NSA tools that got leaked.


Yup, it's a heavily modified NSA tool.
Recent Windows update patched it so Ransomware fails to execute.


----------



## easycrashing (May 13, 2017)

migles said:


> lol seen it comming, most public services use fucking windows xp or earlier, i don't know who the fuckers think they are doing because there is plenty of sensitive related to patients.. they even fucking use MSDOS programs in certain hospitals...



some postal centers in usa still have windows 95 on some of the machines.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> This is why you always back up your data.
> 
> As for targeting hospitals, doesn't this mean that the guys responsible will be charged with some very serious shit when they're caught?


We can only hope


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> I use this and its great.


It's literally the best out there. There are also some tools like RKill [Rouge AV/Application killer], AdvCleaner [Kills registery kills and even fixes system errors. Watchout for fake version, I suggest downloading it from Bleeping Computer] which along Malwarebytes, make you literally prepared for anything. 

I'm myself just using Malwarebytes along side Windows Defender. [I had to teach my mother not to download apps from Softonic ]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> We can only hope


_Hey, if NSA had guts not to help Microsoft, they have guts to find the suspect by themselves, right?_


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 13, 2017)

Looks really bleak. Hopefully the NHS doesnt get screwed up too badly, I heard it was patched in March, can anyone confirm that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> update to latest stuff as always.
> dont open email which you dont know about.
> dont download every link you find.
> dont install every thing you find.
> dont use windows.


Not using windows is really not an option when running an enterprise.


----------



## easycrashing (May 13, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Looks really bleak. Hopefully the NHS doesnt get screwed up too badly, I heard it was patched in March, can anyone confirm that?



if you are using fully updated windows it was patched, yes.

windows xp can't update to it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Looks really bleak. Hopefully the NHS doesnt get screwed up too badly, I heard it was patched in March, can anyone confirm that?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It was patched 2-4 days ago.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

I'm currently using Malwarebytes with Norton internet security coupled with a VPN and good browser security/protection plugins plus a password manager secured with a yubikey and i've never had any issues.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

easycrashing said:


> if you are using fully updated windows it was patched, yes.
> 
> windows xp can't update to it.


_It can. There was a recent Windows Update for it, which patched it._


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Looks really bleak. Hopefully the NHS doesnt get screwed up too badly, I heard it was patched in March, can anyone confirm that?


https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
Yea


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> I'm currently using Malwarebytes with Norton internet security coupled with a VPN and good browser security/protection plugins plus a password manager secured with a yubikey and i've never had any issues.


Norton is like, using a broken condom, everything will get to it. Just get rid of it, seriously, it only hugs RAM and nothing else.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

sounds like fear mongering to try to get people to update to windows 10.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Norton is like, using a broken condom, everything will get to it. Just get rid of it, seriously, it only hugs RAM and nothing else.



It was bad years ago but its petty good now.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Norton is like, using a broken condom, everything will get to it. Just get rid of it, seriously, it only hugs RAM and nothing else.


Norton is actually one of the worst viruses you can have. I've stopped using antiviruses like 15 years ago and never had a pc problem since. obviously i don't install just anything on my pc and always use restore points.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> sounds like fear mongering to try to get people to update to windows 10.


Actually, it's a serious issue. You just need to update your Windows copy to latest update, not upgrade.


----------



## pustal (May 13, 2017)

And this is how we learn the security updates for your OS actually matter. Make sure your Windows Update is up to date and you have installed all security updates, at least until the beggining of April.

This is how it works: a vulnerability gets found, companies issue a patch. Most people ignore those updates, and get exposed to someone who exploits those vulnerabilities.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Actually, it's a serious issue. You just need to update your Windows copy to latest update, not upgrade.


umm no thanks i'll pass.
Norton is actually one of the worst viruses you can have. I've stopped using antiviruses like 15 years ago and never had a pc problem since. obviously i don't install just anything on my pc and always use restore points.
i use and old testmode win 7 build 7601 and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Norton is actually one of the worst viruses you can have. I've stopped using antiviruses like 15 years ago and never had a pc problem since. obviously i don't install just anything on my pc and always use restore points.


I'm a hardcore man..

Windows Defender
MBAM
No restore points, no backups, nothing
And i haven't got infected in like what, 7 years?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Norton is actually one of the worst viruses you can have. I've stopped using antiviruses like 15 years ago and never had a pc problem since. obviously i don't install just anything on my pc and always use restore points.



We are talking about their Internet security not their anti virus.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I'm a hardcore man..
> 
> Windows Defender
> MBAM
> ...


No backups is really stupid, especially in 7 years. I don't know what MBAM is but Windows Defender is QUITE good.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> umm no thanks i'll pass.
> Norton is actually one of the worst viruses you can have. I've stopped using antiviruses like 15 years ago and never had a pc problem since. obviously i don't install just anything on my pc and always use restore points.


Pass, and get infected. This ransomware will infect anything that's on lower system version.
That's why System updates are important.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> No backups is really stupid, especially in 7 years. I don't know what MBAM is but Windows Defender is QUITE good.


I don't need backups since i do basically nothing on my PC. Just play games.
If something breaks or gets infected, I have spare Linux Live CD so i can fix my shit. 
MBAM = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware. It destroys everything, even AVs.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> No backups is really stupid, especially in 7 years. I don't know what MBAM is but Windows Defender is QUITE good.


Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.


----------



## Enteking (May 13, 2017)

The Problem with these updates from XP is that you cannot do it without re-buying or rewriting most of your professional software, including medical device drivers. And this can cost hundreds if not thousands of $ per PC plus many hours support and maintenance / bug fixing. This is the reason why never change a running system is still the only way to go in many professional environments. But this setup needs additional protection.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2017)

Enteking said:


> The Problem with these updates from XP is that you cannot do it without re-buying or rewriting most of your professional software, including medical device drivers. And this can cost hundreds if not thousands of $ per PC plus many hours support and maintenance / bug fixing. This is the reason why never change a running system is still the only way to go in many professional environments. But this setup needs additional protection.


You could run XP in a virtual machine cut-off from the virus-infected word.


----------



## Sonansune (May 13, 2017)

445 status: off
ftw


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

Does anyone use MBAM premium or just the free version?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I don't need backups since i do basically nothing on my PC. Just play games.
> If something breaks or gets infected, I have spare Linux Live CD so i can fix my shit.
> MBAM = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware. It destroys everything, even AVs.


Well you can't really fix all your files being encrypted with a linux live CD, not that I know of.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Like I said before i have an old version of win 7 that works perfectly with everything turned off. Just use restore points when installing things you're not sure about.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Well you can't really fix all your files being encrypted with a linux live CD, not that I know of.


I never managed to get myself encrypted in first place. 
But i only have restore points for my VMs where i test everything, even malware packs so..


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Anyways these stories are always the same some big virus is "reported" they tell everyone to update to be safe. I do nothing to my system that has 0 antivirus not even windows defender turned on and absolutely nothing happens. 
They just want people to update for the same reason nintendo wants you to update, "stability" lol


----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2017)

Literally spent hours installing the Creator's Update and thank god I did update. Update your stuff people.


Slattz said:


> Does anyone use MBAM premium or just the free version?


Free version with Windows Defender. Pretty nice combo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> Anyways these stories are always the same some big virus is "reported" they tell everyone to update to be safe. I do nothing to my system that has 0 antivirus not even windows defender turned on and absolutely nothing happens.
> They just want people to update for the same reason nintendo wants you to update, "stability" lol


You may regret not updating and having your anti-virus disabled


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Anyways these stories are always the same some big virus is "reported" they tell everyone to update to be safe. I do nothing to my system that has 0 antivirus not even windows defender turned on and absolutely nothing happens.
> They just want people to update for the same reason nintendo wants you to update, "stability" lol




 
"It hasn't happened to me so it won't happen to anybody else"

Pretty stupid comment mate


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Does anyone use MBAM premium or just the free version?



Premium.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Flame said:


> dont use windows.


Glad I dumped it years ago. Also, this is piggybacking off of recently leaked RCE CVEs, so it doesn't matter if one opens a sketchy email or runs a random EXE they downloaded. 

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 86766
> "It hasn't happened to me so it won't happen to anybody else"
> 
> Pretty stupid comment mate


except that the comment is yours as you're incorrectly paraphrasing what i said. 
I'll paraphrase it for you properly. 

"if you don't install things you're not sure about or when you do you make sure to use restore points then you will be fine."
mate.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> except that the comment is yours as you're incorrectly paraphrasing what i said.
> I'll paraphrase it for you properly.
> 
> "if you don't install things you're not sure about or when you do you make sure to use restore points then you will be fine."
> mate.


Read my above comment. You don't have to download anything to be affected by this as it uses remote code execution 0days. Not properly patching your system is just incredibly ignorant.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 13, 2017)

another reason to blame my government for creating the Malware that got leaked


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> In the U.K. it's because they're still using XP and can't afford that free win10 upgrade
> 
> Edit: The hospital my mom works at was affected and she saw it happening.
> 
> ...



That's funny, considering XP Machines were patched against the vulnerability. More likely they didn't feel like keeping the machines patched.



chrisrlink said:


> another reason to blame my government for creating the Malware that got leaked



Pretty much, this is a weaponized worm based off of the leaked NSA Hack tools.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Read my above comment. You don't have to download anything to be affected by this as it uses remote code execution 0days. Not properly patching your system is just incredibly ignorant.


yes i know, it's always some spooky story of this ingenious virus. I've heard it many times before.


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Well you can't really fix all your files being encrypted with a linux live CD, not that I know of.



Yeah, it's pretty much a loss and the system would need to be reformatted.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> yes i know, it's always some spooky story of this ingenious virus. I've heard it many times before.


Good thing you're too smart to be fooled by those security chicken-littles.


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> yes i know, it's always some spooky story of this ingenious virus. I've heard it many times before.



You do know it is actually happening right?


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Hiroshi21 said:


> You do know it is actually happening right?


the sky is falling?


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> yes i know, it's always some spooky story of this ingenious virus. I've heard it many times before.


Except it's obviously not some overly exaggerated, "spooky" story. Whatever. Some people still believe that the world is flat, so you're not that surprising. Anyway, I have the exploits this uses if you want to check out their severity. Thanks US government.


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> the sky is falling?



Good thing you're too smart for it.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Hiroshi21 said:


> Good thing you're too smart for it.


in the land of the blind...


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> in the land of the blind...


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> yes i know, it's always some spooky story of this ingenious virus. I've heard it many times before.





comput3rus3r said:


> the sky is falling?





comput3rus3r said:


> in the land of the blind...


Guys, he's 6 steps ahead of us. We can't turn him into another sheep of M$. He's too good!


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Guys, he's 6 steps ahead of us. We can't turn him into another sheep of M$. He's too good!


/thread 

Pack it up folks, we tried.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2017)

Hiroshi21 said:


>


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> -image of crazy guy chasing another guy with a knife in front of a camera-



LOL oh my god.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


>


So....we are the bad guys all along, and the fake news is painting the ransomware hackers as the bad guys? What is the point of posting this image?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> So....we are the bad guys all along, and the fake news is painting the ransomware hackers as the bad guys? What is the point of posting this image?



Just stop, the guy is remedial.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> So....we are the bad guys all along, and the fake news is painting the ransomware hackers as the bad guys? What is the point of posting this image?







There should be a better picture joke easier to find about the topic.
I can only think of the keywords "overblown by news media".


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Your logic is what's bullshit, stupid, and immature..


Yes, of course. I'll be kind, ignore the fact that you gave exactly zero arguments and go on. What if we were in 2012 and I was using Windows 3.0, or even MS-DOS as an OS? An to those who are saying "Windblows XP stille receyvs epdets" LOL. You should just check Google. XP support dropped in 2014, and final SP3 support dropped back in 2016. So thank you for saying bullshit. The patched released by MS is exceptional because of an emergency.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> Premium.


Woah.
I'm myself using free. 

Also if you guys didn't know: If you have pirated MBAM, It will prompt you for a 20-50% off Pirate Discount so you can purchase it for less. Neat.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Woah.
> I'm myself using free.
> 
> Also if you guys didn't know: If you have pirated MBAM, It will prompt you for a 20-50% off Pirate Discount so you can purchase it for less. Neat.



That's awesome and didn't know that! When its time to renew as its a pay yearly thing i will find a discount code


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> LOL.


Business don't have the time and resources to spend time updating their computers, their constant workloads just don't allow it. Software compatibility is a whole other can of worms that involve webapps that only work with Internet Explorer 6.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Business don't have the time and resources to spend time updating their computers, their constant workloads just don't allow it. Software compatibility is a whole other can of worms that involve webapps that only work with Internet Explorer 6.


If it's critical issue, then they really should.
Other than that, most business servers update on-fly without need to reboot.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If it's critical issue, then they really should.


I'll just say that there's a reason why "they" say that time is money, _literally no matter what_...


----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Woah.
> Also if you guys didn't know: If you have pirated MBAM, It will prompt you for a 20-50% off Pirate Discount so you can purchase it for less. Neat.


Time to be a pirate once more


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

What the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## MrJason005 (May 13, 2017)

need to move to ubuntu asap, i've been putting aside long enough.


----------



## KevinX8 (May 13, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> need to move to ubuntu asap, i've been putting aside long enough.


you forgot the /s, use a real distro like arch if you are being serious.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?


tl;dr some Windows "experts" who think they're safe even without updating because they don't open "sketchy" programs, even though this ransomware spreads using an SMBv1 exploit, which requires no user intervention. It's similar to MSBLAST and Sasser from the early 2000s in that regard, though with Windows Vista and later it's possible to disable SMBv1 as a workaround.

I'm always amused when a Windows "expert" shows that they know absolutely nothing about their own OS, like when they claim Windows 3.1 was the "first" Windows or something equally silly.


----------



## jastolze (May 13, 2017)

A little late but there's a simple way to stopping this Ransomware. One of the features it has basically screwed itself over and ended the process.  You can read about it here: https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomas...ansomware-outbreak-stopped-by-researcher/amp/


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> you forgot the /s, use a real distro like arch if you are being serious.


That's not the right attitude to welcome a person into linux. That kind of superiority is what makes people hate the linux community. "Pffft if it comes with a gui at the start it's not a REAL MAN'S DISTRO"

Ubuntu is fine, but you can recommend people distros.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

I don't think there've been very many places in Canada that have been affected by this, or at least that I've heard of. I heard something about the University of Calgary and a hospital in Ontario, but that might have to do with a similar, past incident or something.
Health services here use a mix of operating systems. I've seen Windows XP, OSX, and Oracle Solaris. Not sure what OSes other places like universities use though.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

jastolze said:


> A little late but there's a simple way to stopping this Ransomware. One of the features it has basically screwed itself over and ended the process.  You can read about it here: https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomas...ansomware-outbreak-stopped-by-researcher/amp/


Hehehe, I know the dude behind this. He's developed some rather intricate ring0 rootkits in the past. We used to be rather active on the OpenSC and TrojanForge forums before they went defunct. I miss those days. A lot of brilliant reverse engineers came from those places.


----------



## Pluupy (May 13, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> i like how you call that updated


I knew exactly what I was doing.


----------



## Selim873 (May 13, 2017)

Flame said:


> dont use windows.



B- but... mah games.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

Selim873 said:


> B- but... mah games.



Linux and Mac OS are both based on Unix, so that means they don't run real games ;O;


----------



## Yokimari (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?



Artist Rendition of this thread.

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ <- This Thread


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Linux and Mac OS are both based on Unix, so that means they don't run real games ;O;


You've not been on Steam for the past couple years I see.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Linux and Mac OS are both based on Unix, so that means they don't run real games ;O;


You're probably memeing or whatever, but Linux can run tons of games, through steam and steam through wine.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> You've not been on Steam for the past couple years I see.



It's called a joke. I have no use for Mac OS or Linux.  Anyways. I wish people would just let people use Windows, and stop suggesting we use Linux ad nauseum. We get it, windows isn't perfect, no OS is, but come on, people need to stop chiding people for not using Linux or vice versa.


----------



## Selim873 (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Linux and Mac OS are both based on Unix, so that means they don't run real games ;O;



Trust me, I would be using Linux if it weren't for games. lol  I tried dual booting and I ended up just leaving my Linux OS alone for Windows as it was already running.

It'd be nice if I could just have a KVM running in the background at all times but use something similar to VNC and run my games through a browser via local IP.  I'm sure with Rainway coming out, someone will figure it out.  It's just too much work, plus I plan to get into programming classes at school and they use Visual Basic for starters.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Selim873 said:


> Trust me, I would be using Linux if it weren't for games. lol  I tried dual booting and I ended up just leaving my Linux OS alone for Windows as it was already running.


What games do you play so much that can't be run on Linux?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

I'd rather just dual boot Linux and Windows and have the best of both worlds, there, problem solved. Mac OS I couldn't give a damn about.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's called a joke. I have no use for Mac OS or Linux.  Anyways. I wish people would just let people use Windows, and stop suggesting we use Linux ad nauseum. We get it, windows isn't perfect, no OS is, but come on, people need to stop chiding people for not using Linux or vice versa.


I don't care what people use. I just care when people give terrible excuses to not use another OS.



the_randomizer said:


> Mac OS I couldn't give a damn about.


It's better than Linux. *shrug* Gotta love that FreeBSD code base. True UNIX ftw, heh.


----------



## Selim873 (May 13, 2017)

VinLark said:


> What games do you play so much that can't be run on Linux?



FFXIV, I always had issues getting it to run.  I tried Gallium Nine but it didn't work for me as for some reason Optimus isn't supported.  Hadn't tried on my desktop yet.  Battlefield 4 and 1, Dark Souls 3, Titanfall 2.  Eventually I end up bumping into another game I can't get running through Wine.  If anything, I'm hoping someone can find a way to replace Windows explorer with a linux desktop environment using WSL.  VMWare is evolving pretty well and has started to run games, but only DirectX 10 maximum.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Selim873 said:


> FFXIV, I always had issues getting it to run.  Battlefield 4 and 1, Dark Souls 3, Titanfall 2.  Eventually I end up bumping into another game I can't get running through Wine.  If anything, I'm hoping someone can find a way to replace Windows explorer with a linux desktop environment using WSL.  VMWare is evolving pretty well and has started to run games, but only DirectX 10 maximum.


For what it's worth there's KDE and bbLean available for Windows. There are also tons of third party file managers that fully replace Explorer.


----------



## Selim873 (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> For what it's worth there's KDE and bbLean available for Windows.



KDE for Windows was long abandoned wasn't it?  I do recall also trying bbLean but I didn't like it.  I used SharpEnviro for a while and loved it but I ran into compatibility issues with Windows 8.1 and I assume it'll be the same with Windows 10, and I actually really like Windows 10 so I don't plan to go back to 7, and I found out SharpEnviro was discontinued so I stopped using it.  I might give it another shot and look for workarounds.

EDIT: bbLean is apparently discontinued but is succeeded by bbZero.  I'll have to try it.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Selim873 said:


> KDE for Windows was long abandoned wasn't it?  I do recall also trying bbLean but I didn't like it.  I used SharpEnviro for a while but I ran into compatibility issues with Windows 8.1 and I assume it'll be the same with Windows 10, and I actually really like Windows 10 so I don't plan to go back to 7, and I found out SharpEnviro was discontinued so I stopped using it.  I might give it another shot and look for workarounds.


I was actually a really big fan of LiteStep. Not sure how well it works on systems past 7, but I agree with you about 10; I really like it as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> I don't care what people use. I just care when people give terrible excuses to not use another OS.
> 
> 
> It's better than Linux. *shrug* Gotta love that FreeBSD code base. True UNIX ftw, heh.



I don't like command line interfaces and I don't like the fact that some of my games and programs don't work on Linux. That's a good enough of an excuse to me. It is what it is. And then there's nVidia Optimus, which runs like s**t on Linux and you can't force it to turn on or off whenever you want, no way to override it.


----------



## Vipera (May 13, 2017)

Gotta love the smugness of the Linux community leaking in this thread.

We get it, you get off by using an open source OS and Windows is corporate evil and also full of viruses. There's also the little fact that Linux is used on roughly 2% of PCs worldwide and no hacker in their right minds is going to waste time and resources to pull an exploit to steal from 2% of the PCs worldwide. And if it were the case, I'm sure that non-paid professionals would fight in huge queues to fix those exploits first. Oh yes, we see it all the time with Android and Google's numerous updates that _never_ leave any phone behind! And Google is corporate evil, imagine if the job was left to a bunch of amateurs who treat it as hobby and get pissed off at the community whenever they ask for an update.

Be thankful of the fact that 98% of PC users doesn't use the platform and allows you to be safe, and shut the hell up.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Gotta love the smugness of the Linux community leaking in this thread.
> 
> We get it, you get off by using an open source OS and Windows is corporate evil and also full of viruses. There's also the little fact that Linux is used on roughly 2% of PCs worldwide and no hacker in their right minds is going to waste time and resources to pull an exploit to steal from 2% of the PCs worldwide. And if it were the case, I'm sure that non-paid professionals would fight in huge queues to fix those exploits first. Oh yes, we see it all the time with Android and Google's numerous updates that _never_ leave any phone behind! And Google is corporate evil, imagine if the job was left to a bunch of amateurs who treat it as hobby and get pissed off at the community whenever they ask for an update.
> 
> Be thankful of the fact that 98% of PC users doesn't use the platform and allows you to be safe, and shut the hell up.


What is this about corporate evil?
Talk about a narrative.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> You've not been on Steam for the past couple years I see.


Steam only install packages needed to launch via Wine



VinLark said:


> You're probably memeing or whatever, but Linux can run tons of games, through steam and steam through wine.


>Implying wine is actually good and doesn't have any issue what-so-ever
lmao


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

so, how does one even get infected by it? should we disconnect till it blows over?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

samcambolt270 said:


> so, how does one even get infected by it? should we disconnect till it blows over?


it takes advantage over leaked NSA tools [read: Dumb Americans which look to spy on you}, it basically sends it over e-mails, infected websites and eh, it can attack you, or somebody can attack you even if you do nothing.

Nah, just update your Windows and you will be invulnerable to this. If you already updated, it's okay. If you didn't, do it ASAP.


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> it takes advantage over leaked NSA tools [read: Dumb Americans which look to spy on you}, it basically sends it over e-mails, infected websites and eh, it can attack you, or somebody can attack you even if you do nothing.
> 
> Nah, just update your Windows and you will be invulnerable to this. If you already updated, it's okay. If you didn't, do it ASAP.


well, my windows 10 force updated a few days ago, i dont know if i can do it again manually.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

samcambolt270 said:


> well, my windows 10 force updated a few days ago, i dont know if i can do it again manually.


If you're using 1703, you're fine.



Felek666 said:


> >Implying wine is actually good and doesn't have any issue what-so-ever
> lmao


Windows not being perfect = A-OK
Wine not being perfect = worst thing ever

Brillant logic.



Vipera said:


> There's also the little fact that Linux is used on roughly 2% of PCs worldwide and no hacker in their right minds is going to waste time and resources to pull an exploit to steal from 2% of the PCs worldwide.


Yeah, there's no possibility that anyone would ever find and exploit bugs in Linux (and other Unix-like) systems on a wide scale because no one uses Linux. Except for those two bugs I just linked there, which affected thousands of websites across the world.

I find it interesting how the Microsoft apologists try to make Linux sound more secure than it really is.


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

I have to remember how to re-enable updates again (I disabled updates via disabling privileges to a certain file, but I forgot what the program was called...)


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> If you're using 1703, you're fine.
> 
> 
> Windows not being perfect = A-OK
> ...


I have no idea which version i have. checking updates say 1607, but they all do so i dont know if thats the version or not.


----------



## KevinX8 (May 13, 2017)

samcambolt270 said:


> I have no idea which version i have. checking updates say 1607, but they all do so i dont know if thats the version or not.


that's the windows 10 Anniversary update lol, you have a pretty high chance of still being vulnerable to the exploit.


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> that's the windows 10 Anniversary update lol, you have a pretty high chance of still being vulnerable to the exploit.


it literally just update 3 days ago though, why would it update to an old version? and why does every update in the update history have the same version?


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Steam only install packages needed to launch via Wine


Steam runs natively on Linux and OS X. What are you talking about? The only games I know of that use Wine are GTA 3, VC, and SA.


----------



## KevinX8 (May 13, 2017)

samcambolt270 said:


> it literally just update 3 days ago though, why would it update to an old version? and why does every update in the update history have the same version?


the version number only changes from feature updates, security updates have no effect on the version number
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_version_history
as you can see your windows version is from July so there is no guarantee you are safe from the exploit so I would advise to update immediately to the newest version of windows 10


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> the version number only changes from feature updates, security updates have no effect on the version number
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_version_history
> as you can see your windows version is from July so there is no guarantee you are safe from the exploit so I would advise to update immediately to the newest version of windows 10


I tried. It says my device is up to date...


----------



## karloz25 (May 13, 2017)

ITS OVER...

*Global cyber-attack: Security blogger halts ransomware 'by accident'*
*http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39907049*


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Steam runs natively on Linux and OS X. What are you talking about? The only games I know of that use Wine are GTA 3, VC, and SA.


Of course it runs natively, and though the selection of games is smaller in comparison, they all run quite well. But I think it is a lost cause and wasted effort to try to let them realize.
What for anyway?
They want to believe everything runs on wine, let them, they want to believe it's even necessary to run a VM, let them believe. Fighting stubbornness is headache inducing, and at the end, whatever floats each ones boats, I couldn't care less myself.

They say ignorance is bliss, I quite disagree, but I will not go through the PITA of trying to make anybody else realize, only to get more failure induced headaches.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



karloz25 said:


> ITS OVER...
> 
> *Global cyber-attack: Security blogger halts ransomware 'by accident'*
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39907049*


*WARNING! IT IS NOT OVER!*
As he implied in his own blog, it is only a temporary stop to the propagation.
This will come back again after the ransomers modify the code, expected to be this Monday.
Use well the time between to update your OS ASAP.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> They want to believe everything runs on wine, let them, they want to believe it's even necessary to run a VM, let them believe. Fighting stubbornness is headache inducing, and at the end, whatever floats each ones boats, I couldn't care less myself.


Please point out who in this thread has said that Wine runs everything perfectly.



karloz25 said:


> ITS OVER...
> 
> *Global cyber-attack: Security blogger halts ransomware 'by accident'*
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39907049*


For now. Only that specific one has been halted. It wouldn't take too long to modify this ransomware to use a different killswitch, or none at all.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course it runs natively, and though the selection of games is smaller in comparison, they all run quite well. But I think it is a lost cause and wasted effort to try to let them realize.
> What for anyway?
> They want to believe everything runs on wine, let them, they want to believe it's even necessary to run a VM, let them believe. Fighting stubbornness is headache inducing, and at the end, whatever floats each ones boats, I couldn't care less myself.
> 
> They say ignorance is bliss, I quite disagree, but I will not go through the PITA of trying to make anybody else realize, only to get more failure induced headaches.


That's something i still don't understand about this community. I do not game on pc and i think i never will, but if yourself admited that the selection of games available for linux is quite small, then windows users have a point stating that they want the most games possible without lossing compatibility or perfomance...


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Please point out who in this thread has said that Wine runs everything perfectly.


What? 
I didn't realize someone said such a thing...
But why do you want me to look that for you?


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What?
> I didn't realize someone said such a thing...
> But why do you want me to look that for you?





sarkwalvein said:


> But I think it is a lost cause and wasted effort to try to let them realize.
> What for anyway?
> They want to believe everything runs on wine, let them


So you're denying your own quote, much like *FAKE NEWS* sites.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> That's something i still don't understand about this community. I do not game on pc and i think i never will, but if yourself admited that the selection of games available for linux is quite small, then windows users have a point stating that they want the most games possible without lossing compatibility or perfomance...


Yes, if it is games what care for (specially new ones), stay on WINDOWS!
I still have problems making Momodoras run well on my computer, that is OSX anyway.
I can understand that thinking, but I don't use computers mainly for gaming.
If the kind of software you are worried to lose compatibility for are games, it is understandable to stay on Windows.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GerbilSoft said:


> So you're denying your own quote, much like *FAKE NEWS* sites.


No, you are misinterpreting my writing.
I can understand that because from the start, my writing is lacklustre.
So, to clarify.


sarkwalvein said:


> Of course it runs *natively*, and though the selection of games is smaller in comparison, they all run quite well. But I think it is a lost cause and wasted effort to try to let them realize.
> What for anyway?
> *They want to believe everything runs on wine*, let them, they want to believe it's even necessary to run a VM, let them believe. Fighting stubbornness is headache inducing, and at the end, whatever floats each ones boats, I couldn't care less myself.


I meant they believe everything is run on wine, not natively.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Gotta love the smugness of the Linux community leaking in this thread.
> 
> We get it, you get off by using an open source OS and Windows is corporate evil and also full of viruses. There's also the little fact that Linux is used on roughly 2% of PCs worldwide and no hacker in their right minds is going to waste time and resources to pull an exploit to steal from 2% of the PCs worldwide. And if it were the case, I'm sure that non-paid professionals would fight in huge queues to fix those exploits first. Oh yes, we see it all the time with Android and Google's numerous updates that _never_ leave any phone behind! And Google is corporate evil, imagine if the job was left to a bunch of amateurs who treat it as hobby and get pissed off at the community whenever they ask for an update.
> 
> Be thankful of the fact that 98% of PC users doesn't use the platform and allows you to be safe, and shut the hell up.


Boy you sure are in the dark. There's plenty of malware for Linux. How do you think Android gets rooted? 

Also, to all of you going "lol no gaems 4 mac n loonix".




>57 games.

There's a shit ton more on the store as well.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Boy you sure are in the dark. There's plenty of malware for Linux. How do you think Android gets rooted?
> 
> Also, to all of you going "lol no gaems 4 mac n loonix".
> 
> ...



Well, if we're counting an endless supply of awful indie games in with the small handful of big titles... Yeah.

For what it is? Linux is a fantastic OS. It's open, secure, and easy to learn. Still, it comes down to choice. This elitism bullshit needs to stop. 

Stop liking what I don't! Argh!


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, if it is games what care for (specially new ones), stay on WINDOWS!
> I still have problems making Momodoras run well on my computer, that is OSX anyway.
> I can understand that thinking, but I don't use computers mainly for gaming.
> If the kind of software you are worried to lose compatibility for are games, it is understandable to stay on Windows.


Then that's it. I guess most of people here prefer to game on their computers, so windows is perfect for that, but i don't get why linux users still throw shit at them... almost one or two threads per week there are linux people shitting on windows, just like this thread.

I mean, if you guys want to stop the hate on linux, just stop recomending it to people that dont need it. It's the same with consoles, that's why console wars still haven't ended.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I meant they believe everything is run on wine, not natively.


Okay, that makes more sense.

For what it's worth, Wine doesn't emulate the CPU to begin with, so technically, programs running through Wine are running "natively" to begin with. They just use a different set of libraries instead of GTK+, Qt, X11, etc.


DespyCL said:


> I mean, if you guys want to stop the hate on linux, just stop recomending it to people that dont need it. It's the same with consoles, that's why console wars still haven't ended.


Then stop crying to us Linux users whenever you get hacked by malware like the one described in this thread. It's happened numerous times to me: I suggest someone uses Linux, they throw a temper tantrum, and after a few months, come crawling back because they got hacked and need help.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well, if we're counting an endless supply of awful indie games in with the small handful of big titles... Yeah.


Oh, those actually come for Windows also.
Actually, if it was a specific shovelware indie game you looked for, probably you would also need to stick to a Windows machine.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well, if we're counting an endless supply of awful indie games in with the small handful of big titles... Yeah.


Small? Hardly. You're also implying that the majority of big titles are actually good.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Okay, that makes more sense.
> 
> For what it's worth, Wine doesn't emulate the CPU to begin with, so technically, programs running through Wine are running "natively" to begin with. They just use a different set of libraries instead of GTK+, Qt, X11, etc.
> 
> Then stop crying to us Linux users whenever you get hacked by malware like the one described in this thread. It's happened numerous times to me: I suggest someone uses Linux, they throw a temper tantrum, and after a few months, come crawling back because they got hacked and need help.


Sorry not sorry, i hardly use a computer nowdays, i do everything i need on my phone, so...


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This elitism bullshit needs to stop.
> 
> Stop liking what I don't! Argh!


Tell Windows users to stop bashing me for merely using Linux on my laptop, then I'll consider not laughing at Windows users whenever they get infected by malware. Fair trade.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 13, 2017)

While we're on the subject of something different. Solus.. Opinions?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GerbilSoft said:


> Tell Windows users to stop bashing me for merely using Linux on my laptop, then I'll consider not laughing at Windows users whenever they get infected by malware. Fair trade.



Makes perfect sense.. "He started it"


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2017)

I'd never imagine that I would see people bringing politics into a discussion thread regarding ransomware. That's GBAtemp for you folks.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I'd never imagine that I would see people bringing politics into a discussion thread regarding ransomware. That's GBAtemp for you folks.


Politics? Guess I missed that. I've only seen "muh games".


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Politics? Guess I missed that. I've only seen "muh games".


I've seen several people mention "fake news."


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> tl;dr some Windows "experts" who think they're safe even without updating because they don't open "sketchy" programs, even though this ransomware spreads using an SMBv1 exploit, which requires no user intervention. It's similar to MSBLAST and Sasser from the early 2000s in that regard, though with Windows Vista and later it's possible to disable SMBv1 as a workaround.
> 
> I'm always amused when a Windows "expert" shows that they know absolutely nothing about their own OS, like when they claim Windows 3.1 was the "first" Windows or something equally silly.



Well the good thing is that most business computers here are programmed specifically to do a single task (which is why many have either 98 or 00) Therefore you can't even open a program. Its endlessly using a single one, from what i've seen.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I've seen several people mention "fake news."


I don't think that is politics, but just a disbelief in news media and their tendency to overblow everything out of proportions to get views.

It is true that the phrase is somewhat linked to politics.
But I think the distrust in todays news media is universal, no matter if your are in the left, right, center, up or down or whatever, it is not related to politics.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Well the good thing is that most business computers here are programmed specifically to do a single task (which is why many have either 98 or 00) Therefore you can't even open a program. Its endlessly using a single one, from what i've seen.


The problem is you don't need to be running any specific program for this vulnerability to work. All that's needed is a network connection and the file sharing service (which is enabled by default).

Not sure about 9x, but 2000 is probably vulnerable, and it's *way* out of support.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I've seen several people mention "fake news."


I see it more as a meme than a political statement these days, but whatever.


----------



## Viri (May 13, 2017)

Heh, this virus made me a bit paranoid, so I made sure my laptop was updated. Sadly my PC's windows update is broken, and my brother always adds PUP programs to his PC down stairs.  

Yesterday when I went to this place for my medical card. The lady at the desk was taking forever to bring up my documents to make sure I sent them in, which I did, and she was bitching about the computers being down, or taking forever to bring up. She said "fuck it!" and just interviewed me. I guess they were hit too. Also, I think she had a bit of a crush on me, just judging by how she spoke to me, it was amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> The problem is you don't need to be running any specific program for this vulnerability to work. All that's needed is a network connection and the file sharing service (which is enabled by default).
> 
> Not sure about 9x, but 2000 is probably vulnerable, and it's *way* out of support.



Then the reason Mexico is safe for now is probably since the computers only ever need to run one thing at best,so unless an LBM is running a cashier program that specifically uses the internet (not yet, we're not exactly first world.) and you bring an infested laptop there, the computer is safe.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)

Alright so serious question. I would assume that I am safe, considering my Windows 10 has been updated to latest version a few days ago? I checked last night and it said i was already up to date


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Alright so serious question. I would assume that I am safe, considering my Windows 10 has been updated to latest version a few days ago? I checked last night and it said i was already up to date


im in the same boat, but seemingly mine isnt, seeing as the latest is 1703, and even though it definitely auto-updated its definitely on an older version.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Alright so serious question. I would assume that I am safe, considering my Windows 10 has been updated to latest version a few days ago? I checked last night and it said i was already up to date


https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx

For Windows 10, make sure you have the following patch installed:

1507: KB4012606
1511: KB4013198
1607: KB4013429
1703: None needed


----------



## KevinX8 (May 13, 2017)

For anyone worried, you can use this script https://github.com/countercept/doublepulsar-detection-script to find any vulnerable PCs on your network including your own.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 13, 2017)

I need to free up another 8 GB on my C drive in order to update. Sounds simple but the bulk of the used space is the dann Windows folder, especially the winsxs subfolder.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx
> 
> For Windows 10, make sure you have the following patch installed:
> 
> ...


Got it! thanks for replying, I'll verify later.


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx
> 
> For Windows 10, make sure you have the following patch installed:
> 
> ...


mine is on "KB4019472" and i dont see "KB4013429" among the update list


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

samcambolt270 said:


> mine is on "KB4019472" and i dont see "KB4013429" among the update list


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4019472/windows-10-update-kb4019472

That's the May cumulative update. If you check the cumulative update history on that page, it effectively supercedes KB4013429, so you're fine.


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4019472/windows-10-update-kb4019472
> 
> That's the May cumulative update. If you check the cumulative update history on that page, it effectively supercedes KB4013429, so you're fine.


so no need to do the manual update to 1703 then?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

>gathered 4 old computers from trash at work
>changed parts around and got one working
>install Debian
>missing drivers for old ass NVidia graphics card and have no idea how to install
>try to setup internet during installation, but for some reason it doesn't even recognize the wireless card
At this point I decided to install Mint instead.
>install Mint
>have to start with nomodeset command
>download wireless card driver using shared LAN connection from my W7 laptop
>restart
>for some reason the resolution turned super small and can't change it
>it's okay, I'll just use it like this using remote display
>Linux doesn't use same protocol as Windows, so I can't use remote desktop
>it's okay, I'll just share a folder on the network to store files
>have to install more things with apt-get and then configure through terminal, while on Windows all I have to do is click 2 buttons

I would use Linux if it wasn't for these sort of problems. I prefer to update Windows (and run a script to uninstall botnet afterwards), disable SMBv1 and close certain ports.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Alright so serious question. I would assume that I am safe, considering my Windows 10 has been updated to latest version a few days ago? I checked last night and it said i was already up to date


You're fine. The patch for this was actually released back in March. The reason why this has affected so many, though, is because people never update older versions of Windows, and others even outright disable them for whatever reason. This is why I like the fact that 10 forces updates.


----------



## tbb043 (May 13, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> free win10 upgrade


 
Windows 10  isn't an upgrade, it's awful (the computer I installed it literally crashed every time it booted until I actually upgraded it, back to 7) and  it spies on you.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't know what's up with all the hate for Windows ME.



ME is literally just 98SE with intentionally crippled DOS access. It shouldn't even exist. If it worked for you, great, but if you were already on 98 there were less than zero reasons to downgrade to ME.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> >gathered 4 old computers from trash at work
> >changed parts around and got one working
> >install Debian
> >missing drivers for old ass NVidia graphics card and have no idea how to install
> ...


These problems take all of 5 minutes to resolve though.



tbb043 said:


> Windows 10  isn't an upgrade, it's awful (the computer I installed it literally crashed every time it booted until I actually upgraded it, back to 7) and  it spies on you.


PEBKAC. And no, it doesn't spy on you. If you didn't know Windows 7 has the same telemetric software as 10, so I really recommend educating yourself a bit on what it is and what it does. I hate that people just gobble up whatever garbage they're fed without doing the slightest bit of research. Also, 7 is going out in three years so you might as well get comfy with 10 or move to a totally different OS.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> If you didn't know Windows 7 has the same telemetric software as 10, so I really recommend educating yourself a bit on what it is and what it does.


Added after the fact once MS started pushing Windows 10. Prior to Windows 10, Windows did not constantly send "telemetry" data back to Microsoft. XP and later did send error reports if a program crashed, but only if you allowed it to.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Windows not being perfect = A-OK
> Wine not being perfect = worst thing ever
> 
> Brillant logic


Whatever game i tried running on Wine was actually a clusterfuck. [I got atleast Payday to work before it crashed everything] 
But most games on Steam just run under disguised Wine. Not complaining, if it plays then hey, why not.

I never said that Windows is perfect, lol get your shit together fam.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Added after the fact once MS started pushing Windows 10. Prior to Windows 10, Windows did not constantly send "telemetry" data back to Microsoft. It did send error reports if a program crashed, but only if you allowed it to.


Anonymous usage collection honestly isn't a big deal though. There's data reports out there of what's exactly collected and none of it breaches privacy or collect anything incriminating like some like to believe.



Felek666 said:


> But most games on Steam just run under disguised Wine.


No they don't. Most run with native binaries. Like I said earlier the only ones that I know of that run in a Wine prefix are the GTAs.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Anonymous usage collection honestly isn't a big deal though. There's data reports out there of what's exactly collected and none of it breaches privacy or collect anything incriminating like some like to believe.


Doesn't matter, they should provide a way to totally opt-out of it. Researchers have been able to de-anonymize supposedly anonymous data before (example with credit card transactions), so what's to say they can't do that here?

MS also isn't exactly trustworthy here. Remember the whole "Scroogled" campaign where they whined about how Google supposedly reads your email? Turns out Microsoft will do just that if they think you're hiding something from them, without obtaining a search warrant or other legal procedure.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> No they don't. Most run with native binaries. Like I said earlier the only ones that I know of that run in a Wine prefix are the GTAs.


Oh. Don't blame me, i only tested it in 2011 e.e


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> These problems take all of 5 minutes to resolve though.


How do you solve the Debian problem, then? Take into consideration that there is no internet on the computer and I used the base installer.
And the Mint? If I chose another graphics card driver (binary), at boot it would give me a serverX error. I searched for a solution, and I had to download some drivers with apt-get, but while doing so always got 2 errors, so I could do nothing.
The remote desktop could be fixed by using Ultra VNC, but I've tried all of the IPs, and it wouldn't connect.
Also take into consideration that those 5 minutes you talk about are for someone that know it's way around Linux, and not someone that has done nothing more than run a few apt-get install by following instructions from some forums.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh. Don't blame me, i only tested it in 2011 e.e


Steam for Linux was announced in July 2012.

I would like to make a recommendation to everyone here. If you don't know what you're talking about, don't make up crap that can be easily disproven with a simple Google search.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Steam for Linux was announced in July 2012.
> 
> I would like to make a recommendation to everyone here. If you don't know what you're talking about, don't make up crap that can be easily disproven with a simple Google search.


Sure thing Mr.Linux boy.
Still nothing will change that Linux wasn't created for gaming :^)


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Doesn't matter, they should provide a way to totally opt-out of it. Researchers have been able to de-anonymize supposedly anonymous data before (example with credit card transactions), so what's to say they can't do that here?


Apparently social media was a major culprit in what really gave away information according to that article.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> You're fine. The patch for this was actually released back in March. The reason why this has affected so many, though, is because people never update older versions of Windows, and others even outright disable them for whatever reason. This is why I like the fact that 10 forces updates.


Ah good to know then, I and my GF always install updates when they're available.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Sure thing Mr.Linux boy.
> Still nothing will change that Linux wasn't created for gaming :^)


And Windows was? That's interesting, since I seem to remember that in the early 90s, everyone went back to DOS to play games because Windows got in the way.

Once again, a Windows fanboy proves that he knows absolutely nothing about the history of his own system.

Incidentally, I'm currently working on the Windows UI for my ROM Properties Page shell extension. Written using the Win32 API directly.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Still nothing will change that Linux wasn't created for gaming :^)


Funnily enough games benchmark better on Linux and OS X than on Windows. Gotta love irony.


----------



## Ikki Barri (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> I'm currently using Malwarebytes with Norton internet security coupled with a VPN and good browser security/protection plugins plus a password manager secured with a yubikey and i've never had any issues.



I've tried a VPN, but get disconnected from the Net by the PC because the Windows account appears to be being accessed from an unusual place.  How do you get round that?


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

Ikki Barri said:


> I've tried a VPN, but get disconnected from the Net by the PC because the Windows account appears to be being accessed from an unusual place.  How do you get round that?


Get a better VPN. The best kind is one you run yourself. You can rent an incredibly cheap VPS and setup OpenVPN Access in a matter of minutes. It comes with an installer you can download from the web panel that sets everything up for you locally.


----------



## Ikki Barri (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Get a better VPN. The best kind is one you run yourself. You can rent an incredibly cheap VPS and setup OpenVPN in a matter of minutes.



Thanks, I'll look into that.  I was using CyberGhost, but it was PITA.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

Actually @hobbledehoy899 , I think that the NHS may have had enough money to buy some crappy Windows licenses. You know, just once in 16 years...


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> And Windows was? That's interesting, since I seem to remember that in the early 90s, everyone went back to DOS to play games because Windows got in the way.
> 
> Once again, a Windows fanboy proves that he knows absolutely nothing about the history of his own system.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm currently working on the Windows UI for my ROM Properties Page shell extension. Written using the Win32 API directly.


Now i'm a windows fanboy.
Define fanboy, please.

Windows xx era was mostly used to write documents and work when DOS was for games. Games also were developed for DOS that time so? They went back to DOS because Windows NT blocked DOS, later they just went back because they had to work on something.
And once again, Linux user "proven" "wrong".


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

Ikki Barri said:


> I've tried a VPN, but get disconnected from the Net by the PC because the Windows account appears to be being accessed from an unusual place.  How do you get round that?



You can log into your hotmail/outlook account and verify your IP in the list, should fix the issue or you can switch off logging into windows with your microsoft account and use a local login only which will also fix the issue ( i think this is in account settings in control panel in windows).


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Windows xx era was mostly used to write documents and work when DOS was for games. Games also were developed for DOS that time so? They went back to DOS because Windows NT blocked DOS, later they just went back because they had to work on something.
> And once again, Linux user "proven" "wrong".


Who said anything about Windows NT?

Windows 3.1 was around in 1992. It could run DOS programs in a window, but it didn't work too well for DOS games because of overhead and resource access. Hence, exiting Windows and running the game directly in DOS.

Most games were written for DOS at the time because they couldn't access the VGA hardware directly. GDI was much slower.

Never mind that the IBM PC in general wasn't exactly a great hardware platform for games. Competing systems had hardware sprites and much better sound.

Do you have any better argument other than whining about me using Linux? Because I'm also quite well versed in IBM PC architecture, DOS, 16-bit Windows, Windows NT, and other related systems. It just so happens that I use Linux as my primary OS and have Windows VMs.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Sure thing Mr.Linux boy.
> Still nothing will change that Linux wasn't created for gaming :^)



Meh. Windows it the biggest and shittiest code mess in the history of code messes. MS devs miss one word in their vocabulary, it's the word 'optimization'. Windblows (which I use) is certainly the less optimized OS in the world. Compared to Windows, even Android looks like an-ultra-assembly-optimized console OS. While my 2009 MBP runs macOS Sierra with no lag and only 3 GB of RAM, my father's 2016 TouchBar MBP with an i7 and 8 GB of RAM lags on Windows 10 Creators Update. Actually, even Kubuntu with all the most useless graphical effects enabled ran better on my Acer laptop than the stock Windows 10.


----------



## Ikki Barri (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> You can log into your hotmail/outlook account and verify your IP in the list, should fix the issue or you can switch off logging into windows with your microsoft account and use a local login only which will also fix the issue ( i think this is in account settings in control panel in windows).



Ooo, I'll definitely look at changing logging on, didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Who said anything about Windows NT?
> 
> Windows 3.1 was around in 1992. It could run DOS programs in a window, but it didn't work too well for DOS games because of overhead and resource access. Hence, exiting Windows and running the game directly in DOS.
> 
> ...


Windows 3.1 was a UI for DOS, not property system.
Oh so do i care that you use Windows VMs and you're a Linux user? Man, really i respect you /s
Linux isn't superior and it also has flaws, nobody wants to develop malware for it because there's many revisions of this shit so stop being proud of it. If it was heavily used, then you would even have viruses for it.

So, use your Linux. I never said it was shit or anything. And oh boy, "I know alt about IBM blahblah" good for you, i guess.


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> my father's 2016 TouchBar MBP with an i7 and 8 GB of RAM lags on Windows 10 Creators Update.


Really? I have a mid-2015 MBP with an i7 and 16 GB of RAM and have absolutely no problems with my Bootcamp install. Though I've heard that there's been a lot of disappointment from the new MBPs, so I'm rather glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

Also nice thread derailing. 
We were talking about ransomware, not about "SUPERIRO SYSTEM" masterrace.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Windows 3.1 was a UI for DOS, not property system.


What is a property system?



Felek666 said:


> Linux isn't superior and it also has flaws, nobody wants to develop malware for it because there's many revisions of this shit so stop being proud of it. If it was heavily used, then you would even have viruses for it.


This argument again. I already linked Shellshock and Heartbleed as two vulnerabilities that affected hundreds of thousands of Linux and Unix systems.

Which means we could have either:

No one uses Linux so there's no malware for it (which means Shellshock and Heartbleed don't exist)
Lots of people use Linux so there's malware for it (disproving the "No one uses Linux" comment)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> What is a property system?
> 
> 
> This argument again. I already linked Shellshock and Heartbleed as two vulnerabilities that affected hundreds of thousands of Linux and Unix systems.
> ...



You missed off


No one gives a shit about linux.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Really? I have a mid-2015 MBP with an i7 and 16 GB of RAM and have absolutely no problems with my Bootcamp install. Though I've heard that there's been a lot of disappointment from the new MBPs, so I'm rather glad I got mine when I did.


Actually, that pretty much random. Touch Bar MBPs have issues because of drivers. Acually, that's all about drivers.



Felek666 said:


> Linux isn't superior and it also has flaws, nobody wants to develop malware for it because there's many revisions of this shit so stop being proud of it. If it was heavily used, then you would even have viruses for it.


Sorry, but Debian and its derivatives, as well as Fedora, Arch, etc., and even macOS which is Darwin-based, are all superior to Win from a technical standpoint. They are Unix-based. Developping on a Unix-based system is a piece of kek (Falcon kek), and there is the almighty Python. Windows has as its major pro that it is widespread, so mainstream devs, companies&co are implicitly forced to dev for Windows. But 90% of servers in the world actually run on Linux.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> No one gives a shit about linux.


You're posting on a site that runs on Linux.

Would you like to donate $600 to GBAtemp to buy them a Windows Server license?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> No one gives a shit about linux.



Except competent developpers. If you see any dev who gives a shit about Windows, call me.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Except competent developpers. If you see any dev who gives a shit about Windows, call me.


I kinda do, because of the number of users. :V

That having been said, the Windows version of my ROM Properties Page shell extension needs thousands more lines of code to do the same thing as the Linux version, so I could probably get releases done faster if I didn't bother with the Windows version.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Except competent developpers. If you see any dev who gives a shit about Windows, call me.



In your opinion,


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Sorry, but Debian and its derivatives, as well as Fedora, Arch, etc., and even macOS which is Darwin-based, are all superior to Win from a technical standpoint. They are Unix-based. Developping on a Unix-based system is a piece of kek (Falcon kek), and there is the almighty Python. Windows has as its major pro that it is widespread, so mainstream devs, companies&co are implicitly forced to dev for Windows. But 90% of servers in the world actually run on Linux.


Servers =/= PCs
It's not bad to develop on Windows and there's a dozen of apps which make it easier. Linux is basically easier to code on beaue it's easier to edit etc. etc. 
That still doesn't make me say linux is best OS because BOTH HAVE THEIR FLAWS AND PROS. Jesus christ.
And i'm tired of arguing with Linux fanboys [I would say worse but eh] so I'll just watch how many dumb shit they will post.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Servers =/= PCs
> It's not bad to develop on Windows and there's a dozen of apps which make it easier. Linux is basically easier to code on beaue it's easier to edit etc. etc.
> That still doesn't make me say linux is best OS because BOTH HAVE THEIR FLAWS AND PROS. Jesus christ.
> And i'm tired of arguing with Linux fanboys [I would say worse but eh] so I'll just watch how many dumb shit they will post.


"Dumb shit" like saying Windows was "designed" for gaming when it clearly wasn't in 1985. Right.

I don't understand your programming argument. Both systems have lots of programs (not "apps") to help with software development, and both have lots of text editors.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 13, 2017)

I am not even a Linux fanboy. I tried Ubuntu, then Mint, then Kubuntu, and I ragequitted. I like macOS, Windows 10 and Ubuntu, these 3 are good OSes. But anyways, I'm always defending big companies, it being Canonical, Intel, Nvidia, MS, Apple or Nintebndo, so call me a multi-fanboy if you want :V


----------



## SquidgyBean (May 13, 2017)

I haven't looked through the 17 pages in this thread so I am not sure if anyone has mentioned that you can still get windows 10 for free for anyone that's on lower windows?


----------



## MrJason005 (May 13, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> you forgot the /s, use a real distro like arch if you are being serious.


sorry but i like the debian base. since it's the most popular it also gets the most support.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

SquidgyBean said:


> I haven't looked through the 17 pages in this thread so I am not sure if anyone has mentioned that you can still get windows 10 for free for anyone that's on lower windows?


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade

Technically, it's only valid if you use accessibility features. I don't think they have any way to verify it, though. (And even if they did, you could temporarily enable Sticky Keys or something.)


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

SquidgyBean said:


> I haven't looked through the 17 pages in this thread so I am not sure if anyone has mentioned that you can still get windows 10 for free for anyone that's on lower windows?


I think someone talked about that...

(I'm not completely sure though. Also, they keep arguing about stuff and it's kinda annoying tbh)


----------



## gamefan5 (May 13, 2017)

So many people here are taking Ls because they keep spouting stuff they know nothing about.
Srsly man, the internet is there to fact-check. Use it before replying.


----------



## SquidgyBean (May 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade
> 
> Technically, it's only valid if you use accessibility features. I don't think they have any way to verify it, though. (And even if they did, you could temporarily enable Sticky Keys or something.)


They don't verify anything I've been using it for months I kept the install windows 10 file also


----------



## KevinX8 (May 13, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> sorry but i like the debian base. since it's the most popular it also gets the most support.


wut I thought you said you were getting ubuntu not debian? deb is pretty nice, it lacks the telemetry of ubuntu and all the corporate shit it has


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 13, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> wut I thought you said you were getting ubuntu not debian? deb is pretty nice, it lacks the telemetry of ubuntu and all the corporate shit it has


What telemetry and corporate shit? Please point out the individual packages.

(If you're referring to the Amazon scope, that was a terrible idea and was removed from the default install as of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.)


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

Jeez, this thread turned offtopic & cancerous so fast. Tagging @Veho and @Depravo to hopefully sort out this thread.


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

I still need some help with updating my computer...

I disabled something that lets the computer know that there are updates available, and now I can't remember where I went to disable it...


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 13, 2017)

Garblant said:


> I still need some help with updating my computer...
> 
> I disabled something that lets the computer know that there are updates available, and now I can't remember where I went to disable it...


You could try typing update into cortana and pressing "Check for updates".


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

Garblant said:


> I still need some help with updating my computer...
> 
> I disabled something that lets the computer know that there are updates available, and now I can't remember where I went to disable it...


Try OOSU10, it should be able to disable/re-enable it


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Try OOSU10, it should be able to disbale/re-enable it


 Thanks!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

Kiddos throwing stones at each other camp.
Looks like some derby football match.
Yet I didn't know so many gbatemp users were hooligans.


----------



## TheArcadeStriker (May 13, 2017)

Holy shit.
welp, hopefully windows 7 is protected against this.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> ME came and went so fast no one noticed it.


That reminds me of Vista. 



Yepi69 said:


> Portugal was also affected
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Well, they shouldn't be using Windows 2000 anymore.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That reminds me of Vista.
> 
> 
> Well, they shouldn't be using Windows 2000 anymore.


Didn't it affect Windows 7/10 computers?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byokugen (May 13, 2017)

Put Serbia on that list


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 13, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Didn't it affect Windows 7/10 computers?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


I was just kidding. But people in Portugal, at least in less economically stable cities and rural areas aren't really too up to date with tech, a few will though not exactly the majority.

Despite that, said people still go out of their way to owning the latest iPhone, Galaxy, high-end cars, large HDTVs and so on. Credit cards.


----------



## drwhojan (May 13, 2017)

They should NOT have used!


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I was just kidding. But people in Portugal, at least in less economically stable cities and rural areas aren't really too up to date with tech, a few will though not exactly the majority.
> 
> Despite that, said people still go out of their way to owning the latest iPhone, Galaxy, high-end cars, large HDTVs and so on. Credit cards.


Greed is a powerful thing...
(In terms of buying tons of expensive stuff despite their situation)


----------



## Princess Emily (May 13, 2017)

Just stumbled on this though by chance: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4503346/Surf-dude-saved-day-foiling-ransomware-virus.html

U mad, ransomware creator?


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

mech said:


> You missed off
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit about linux.


Microsoft runs Linux on their servers. They don't even like Windows. :^)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, that pretty much random. Touch Bar MBPs have issues because of drivers. Acually, that's all about drivers.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Debian and its derivatives, as well as Fedora, Arch, etc., and even macOS which is Darwin-based, are all superior to Win from a technical standpoint. They are Unix-based. Developping on a Unix-based system is a piece of kek (Falcon kek), and there is the almighty Python. Windows has as its major pro that it is widespread, so mainstream devs, companies&co are implicitly forced to dev for Windows. But 90% of servers in the world actually run on Linux.


macOS is actually true UNIX and the only OS today that is considered to be (it's UNIX certified).


----------



## samcambolt270 (May 13, 2017)

well, updating to 1703 was a mistake. now my icons keep rearranging themselves for no reason, its using way more ram, and i keep getting two errors when i startup, and i cant figure out what they are for, or whats triggering them.


----------



## evandixon (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Microsoft runs Linux on their servers.


They also run Windows on their other servers, what's your point?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2017)

Enough of watching this pointless flame war for me...


----------



## Yepi69 (May 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I was just kidding. But people in Portugal, at least in less economically stable cities and rural areas aren't really too up to date with tech, a few will though not exactly the majority.
> 
> Despite that, said people still go out of their way to owning the latest iPhone, Galaxy, high-end cars, large HDTVs and so on. Credit cards.


All ATMs in Portugal still use Windows 98 and XP

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

evandixon said:


> They also run Windows on their other servers, what's your point?


I guess you ignored the quote block. How did you miss my point?


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (May 13, 2017)

I just use Linux lol.

Games? Last game I played was Pokemon SM in November. Haven't touched it since. I'm not much of a gamer. At all.
Photoshop? I don't edit pictures.
Video editors etc? The odd time I need to make a video, Kdenlive is good enough.

I'm a CLI type of guy, GUIs are nice in some situations, but I definitely use ``man`` more. If you know what I mean :^)


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 13, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Just install "Malwarebytes" it's the Chuck Norris against Ransomware


Premium or free as well? I'm using free currently


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Premium or free as well? I'm using free currently


Free suffices. The premium version just offers real-time monitoring and a firewall. I say that if you're going to get a commercial AV go with ESET Smart Security. It has an amazing firewall, a router penetration tester, and it's really good at determining heuristics. It's also really good at blocking web based attacks.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 13, 2017)

Joom said:


> Free suffices. The premium version just offers real-time monitoring and a firewall. I say that if you're going to get a commercial AV go with ESET Smart Security. It has an amazing firewall, a router penetration tester, and it's really good at determining heuristics.


I just use the free version of Malwarebytes and AVG free (even though it's ass and false positives a lot of stuff)


----------



## Joom (May 13, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I just use the free version of Malwarebytes and AVG free (even though it's ass and false positives a lot of stuff)


Having multiple AVs is a bad idea due to how they hook into the kernel. It can lead to registry problems and even a broken boot sequence. And yeah, I really despise AVG since it's overly sensitive to all the wrong things.


----------



## SaffronXL (May 13, 2017)

Oh good, a Windows vs Mac vs Linux argument, how new and different /s

Media creation: Mac

Media consumption: Windows

Software and web development: Linux

Windows will always have the best driver support, so I prefer to run it natively and virtualize everything else.


----------



## SonicCloud (May 13, 2017)

Hm , i guess im gonna be more paranoid when using the internet rip


----------



## Garblant (May 13, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Hm , i guess im gonna be more paranoid when using the internet rip


I haven't used my computer since the event occurred (semi-public internet connection)


----------



## SonicCloud (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They just have to learn to not run random .exe from emails. The problem is that Windows does exactly what the users tell it to do. Run malicious .exe? sure, let's spread the virus now!


Its funny , because when you download something like safe homebrew windows gives you 1001 warnings about it , but if its a real shit virus it doesnt says shit lmao.


----------



## dankzegriefer (May 13, 2017)

This is why we need to stop exploit stockpiling by governments. Will these idiots not learn?


----------



## Slattz (May 13, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> This is why we need to stop exploit stockpiling by governments. Will these idiots not learn?


You reminded me of this xD


But yea, they need to get their security straightned out first before they start hoarding deadly exploits :/ Or even better, just not hoarde exploits.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 14, 2017)

Lets think for a second.

UK and Spain clearly didn't do it.

China and Russia, if they had done it, wouldn't have used it against themselves.

But the US clearly would have. They (by they I mean their government) don't care if a few computers are compromised as long as other countries computers are.

Especially with Cheeto rubbing his filthy ass in the presidential chair.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lets review some other possible candidates.

North Korea: If this country cant even feed itself do you expect it to be able to create malware?
ISIS: They've never done something so powerful. And these guys stick to routine.
Mexico: All the wars we've fought have been in self defense. And only self defense from armed forces. Our government didnt do this. (plus they're too stupid)


----------



## pivix (May 14, 2017)

Selim873 said:


> B- but... mah games.


Buy console and start playing on it x)

Wysłane z mojego LG-D855 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## dankzegriefer (May 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Lets think for a second.
> 
> UK and Spain clearly didn't do it.
> 
> ...


It's not a government. They wouldn't have used a leaked and patched exploit.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 14, 2017)

By that I meant an agency of the government.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> North Korea: If this country cant even feed itself do you expect it to be able to create malware?


I am not quite sure why you say that.
They seem to manage just fine about developing nuclear weapons and ICBMs, and I think that might be a tad more complex.


----------



## dankzegriefer (May 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> By that I meant an agency of the government.


It's obviously not a state entity.


----------



## Garblant (May 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am not quite sure why you say that.
> They seem to manage just fine about developing nuclear weapons and ICBMs, and I think that might be a tad more complex.


Yeah, they have a division for hacking, IIRC. They would also be safe since their internet is essentially in a bubble.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Its funny , because when you download something like safe homebrew windows gives you 1001 warnings about it , but if its a real shit virus it doesnt says shit lmao.


See malware crypters.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> >Implying wine is actually good and doesn't have any issue what-so-ever
> lmao


WIne is really good, I use it for running video editing programs, running some old games, running other things. It's good and when did I ever say the last part? Talk about putting words in my mouth ugh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> Oh. Don't blame me, i only tested it in 2011 e.e


_Bashing on something you tested almost 6 years ago_
You have actually no right to bash on Wine in it's current state, sorry.


----------



## MrJason005 (May 14, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> wut I thought you said you were getting ubuntu not debian? deb is pretty nice, it lacks the telemetry of ubuntu and all the corporate shit it has


I've been going in and out of linux since the whole netbook craze back in 2009-2011 and when ubuntu netbook was still a thing.
I've wanted to switch back to linux since a couple of months ago, I installed Linux Mint on my old laptop before I got my desktop and it was one of the best computer experiences I have ever experienced. I even wrote a gui program for fan control, and that was great.
Now I want to get back into Linux, and I don't know what to install. I tried kubuntu but this bug ended it for me, and now I don't know where to go from here. Debian is too empty for me and requires a lot of setup work (You may bring up the whole "Arch has no packages pre-installed" but I like having a starting point and adding removing what I like), and I wanted to try something closer to ubuntu than Linux mint, since mint is basically 100% guaranteed to drift away from the whole "Oh yes we will support Ubuntu".
Now fedora and Arch linux do not have the debian as the base distro on which they are built on, and Debian has the most support (If you judge it from the percentage of forum threads that make it to Google's first page). I am sorry, but I have better things to do than to look at 50 2009 threads that their last reply is "k guyz i fixed it pls lock the thread" (For christ's sake, type out what you did to fix the issue). I did it a couple of times and I realized that it's not fun after 15 minutes of just scratching my head.
As for corporate shit, I have no interest. Canonical isn't pure evil, and in the end the code is open source, so there is nothing to hide.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> WIne is really good, I use it for running video editing programs, running some old games, running other things. It's good and when did I ever say the last part? Talk about putting words in my mouth ugh



I actually got fallout new vegas running on it once and it was great


----------



## nl255 (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Having multiple AVs is a bad idea due to how they hook into the kernel. It can lead to registry problems and even a broken boot sequence. And yeah, I really despise AVG since it's overly sensitive to all the wrong things.



The free version of MBAM doesn't have those hooks because it doesn't support real time scanning.  That being said, I just use virustotal for anything I am concerned about and for anything potentially dangerous there is either a VM or sandboxie.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 14, 2017)

I've never seen a thread more relatable to a Filthy Frank video.


----------



## Pluupy (May 14, 2017)

ITT Linux users aggressively circlejerk to the only moment in time they could ever.

Come back next week when we return to our regular programming of crying over games not being released for Linux and them needing to dualboot into Windows.


----------



## Jayro (May 14, 2017)

I have to upgrade my Windows from Pro to Enterprise LTSB anyways, so I'm just gonna reinstall fresh. Then I'll install ALL Windows Updates, just to be safe from this.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> ITT Linux users aggressively circlejerk to the only moment in time they could ever.
> 
> Come back next week when we return to our regular programming of crying over games not being released for Linux and them needing to dualboot into Windows.


ITT Windows users cry over a person using another operating system 

Come back tomorrow when we return to our regular programming of Windows users with a superiority complex


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 14, 2017)

These 19 pages of brawling made me want to try Linux again. I know I'll regret it though, because of hardware incompatibility.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> These 19 pages of brawling made me want to try Linux again. I know I'll regret it though, because of hardware incompatibility.



When people actually write drivers that actually work with more hardware worth a damn, maybe I'll switch over. But until those are ironed out, nothing doing.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Isn't this the same exploit that Google published because Microsoft wouldn't fix it within a requested period of time? I think Google should be held responsible for inciting a worldwide cyber attack to blackmail their competitors. People could be dying because of Google's recklessness.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

Snugglevixen said:


> Isn't this the same exploit that Google published because Microsoft wouldn't fix it within a requested period of time? I think Google should be held responsible for inciting a worldwide cyber attack to blackmail their competitors. People could be dying because of Google's recklessness.



Well, Google uses Android, Android is based off of Linux, so, there's that going for it.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 14, 2017)

Snugglevixen said:


> Isn't this the same exploit that Google published because Microsoft wouldn't fix it within a requested period of time? I think Google should be held responsible for inciting a worldwide cyber attack to blackmail their competitors. People could be dying because of Google's recklessness.


No, it isn't. Google did publish a different exploit a week ago regarding Windows Defender, but the publication was after Microsoft published definition updates that fixed the problem. (Google contacted Microsoft regarding the problem as part of Project Zero.)

This vulnerability is from the NSA exploits that were leaked a few months ago. If you want someone to hold responsible, it's the NSA.


----------



## swabbo (May 14, 2017)

Thanks Ubuntu, saved my skin once again!


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> No, it isn't. Google did publish a different exploit a week ago regarding Windows Defender, but the publication was after Microsoft published definition updates that fixed the problem. (Google contacted Microsoft regarding the problem as part of Project Zero.)
> 
> This vulnerability is from the NSA exploits that were leaked a few months ago. If you want someone to hold responsible, it's the NSA.


Thanks for clearing that up.
NSA should be held responsible if they don't catch the leaker.


----------



## Jayro (May 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> These 19 pages of brawling made me want to try Linux again. I know I'll regret it though, because of hardware incompatibility.


What kind of oddball hardware are you running? Because Linux can run just about any hardware.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> When people actually write drivers that actually work with more hardware worth a damn, maybe I'll switch over. But until those are ironed out, nothing doing.



I think Linux has potential.. But the amount of inconsistencies and lack of compatibility make it a waste of time for some people. The diehards claiming it works great obviously have different uses. Tried it for two weeks... After a year hiatus... The same problems, especially with video drivers..


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I think Linux has potential.. But the amount of inconsistencies and lack of compatibility make it a waste of time for some people. The diehards claiming it works great obviously have different uses. Tried it for two weeks... After a year hiatus... The same problems, especially with video drivers..



That's the clincher, the deal-breaker, the nightmare with Opitmus uses on  laptops, GPU drivers in general, yeah, until they get their act together, I refuse to use it again. I tried Ubuntu in the past on my Chromebook, but haven't used it since *shrug*.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I think Linux has potential.. But the amount of inconsistencies and lack of compatibility make it a waste of time for some people. The diehards claiming it works great obviously have different uses. Tried it for two weeks... After a year hiatus... The same problems, especially with video drivers..





the_randomizer said:


> When people actually write drivers that actually work with more hardware worth a damn, maybe I'll switch over. But until those are ironed out, nothing doing.


Can you be more specific? What's wrong with the drivers?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 14, 2017)

Jayro said:


> What kind of oddball hardware are you running? Because Linux can run just about any hardware.


An Rx480 graphics card with HDMI output to my TV. The unofficial/community driver doesn't support HDMI audio and the official driver gives me problems. Plus, there doesn't seem to be too many choices for distros on amd's site, so my choices are limited as to which distro I even get to pick. I actually think I got Ubuntu running nicely once though, I wonder why I dropped it. I think I had messed up the installation and got errors every other time my system started. I'll try it out eventually.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

nl255 said:


> The free version of MBAM doesn't have those hooks because it doesn't support real time scanning.  That being said, I just use virustotal for anything I am concerned about and for anything potentially dangerous there is either a VM or sandboxie.


I recommend Malwr over VT if you want a proper scan. It uses the Cuckoo sandbox which you can also setup on a local VM if you so desire.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Can you be more specific? What's wrong with the drivers?



Driver compatibility issues, nVidia Optimus is a big issue on laptop users, i.e., the GPU doesn't switch properly, can't be forced to use integrated when it needs to be or dedicated when it needs to be. In general, hardware drivers are a joke on Linux, not as robust as Windows support for drivers.   The nightmare of trying to get non-Linux friendly drivers to install, the list goes on.  Linux and nVidia don't mix well, and that's a deal breaker. Sorry.


Can it run Source Filmmaker and other Valve software? No, it doesn't.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> ITT Linux users aggressively circlejerk to the only moment in time they could ever.
> 
> Come back next week when we return to our regular programming of crying over games not being released for Linux and them needing to dualboot into Windows.


Eventually people grow up and learn that modern video games are boring and how silly of an excuse they are to keep Windows. 



Boogieboo6 said:


> An Rx480 graphics card with HDMI output to my TV. The unofficial/community driver doesn't support HDMI audio and the official driver gives me problems. Plus, there doesn't seem to be too many choices for distros on amd's site, so my choices are limited as to which distro I even get to pick. I actually think I got Ubuntu running nicely once though, I wonder why I dropped it. I think I had messed up the installation and got errors every other time my system started. I'll try it out eventually.


The AMD drivers aren't distro specific, just the RPM and DEB packages are. You can download the binary installer and execute it through a terminal on any distro no problem. As far as HDMI audio goes you can get it working with Pulse. 

I'm seriously considering offering Linux classes over Discord or something. A decade of experience should go to some kind of use.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Can it run Source Filmmaker and other Valve software? No, it doesn't.


Uh, yes it can. Valve's library was the first to be ported. L4D2 was actually the proof of concept and it was found that their stuff runs better on Linux than Windows.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> The AMD drivers aren't distro specific, just the RPM and DEB packages are. You can download the binary installer and execute it through a terminal on any distro no problem. As far as HDMI audio goes you can get it working with Pulse.
> 
> I'm seriously considering offering Linux classes over Discord or something. A decade of experience should go to some kind of use.


You just blew my mind. If you do end up offering Linux classes, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Can it run Source Filmmaker and other Valve software? No, it doesn't.


I've never had your problems, and most of your drivers would probably be dealt with a driver manager of some sort.

And yes, it can run almost all valve software lol


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 14, 2017)

ATTENTION: A new version of the WanaDecrypt0r ransomware without the kill switch has been found in the wild.

This means it's back to actively infecting machines. Make sure you're patched!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I've never had your problems, and most of your drivers would probably be dealt with a driver manager of some sort.
> 
> And yes, it can run almost all valve software lol



Source Filmmaker is  3D program for animating, preeetty sure that doesn't work on Linux though. And I use it a lot, so it's kind of a deal beaker. I'm fine with Windows, there'd be no advantage for me personally. YMMV.


----------



## chaoskagami (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> When people actually write drivers that actually work with more hardware worth a damn, maybe I'll switch over. But until those are ironed out, nothing doing.



What, Linux? I have more problems finding hardware that _doesn't_ work nowadays. BSD, on the other hand...



Joom said:


> Eventually people grow up and learn that modern video games are boring and how silly of an excuse they are to keep Windows.



Heh. Well, with few exceptions. Most smart companies have started to use OpenGL rather than DirectX and WINE's DirectX11 implementation has been making strides the past few releases.



the_randomizer said:


> Source Filmmaker is  3D program for animating, preeetty sure that doesn't work on Linux though. And I use it a lot, so it's kind of a deal beaker. I'm fine with Windows, there'd be no advantage for me personally. YMMV.



You're right in that there's no native version (seriously Valve?) but well...WINEHQ.

Platinum. In other words, zero WINE fudging required.



the_randomizer said:


> Driver compatibility issues, nVidia Optimus is a big issue on laptop users, i.e., the GPU doesn't switch properly, can't be forced to use integrated when it needs to be or dedicated when it needs to be. In general, hardware drivers are a joke on Linux, not as robust as Windows support for drivers.   The nightmare of trying to get non-Linux friendly drivers to install, the list goes on.  Linux and nVidia don't mix well, and that's a deal breaker. Sorry.



Hybrid graphics is architecturally flawed in the first place. The only "drivers" (really kernel modules) that pose an issue are NVidia ones, since they've actively stifled development of the FOSS replacement. On the other hand, you can use amdgpu or radeon with negligible performance loss (5-10%) compared to amdgpu-pro or firegl.

I have a hybrid laptop (with a FirePro.) I deliberately use amdgpu drivers, because I get essentially free offloading via DRI_PRIME=1, which is impossible with the proprietary drivers. Instead, I'd have to use optirun to start an _entire X server on the second card_ and copy framebuffers over a socket.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

chaoskagami said:


> What, Linux? I have more problems finding hardware that _doesn't_ work nowadays. BSD, on the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'm not allowed to have an opinion expressing why i personally don't want to use Linux. **sigh**


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to have an opinion expressing why i personally don't want to use Linux. **sigh**


You can, he's just disproving what you said. It's not an opinion that Source Filmmaker doesn't work on Linux, because it does.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to have an opinion expressing why i personally don't want to use Linux. **sigh**



Nope. You're an enemy to the Linux Elites.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> You can, he's just disproving what you said. It's not an opinion that Source Filmmaker doesn't work on Linux, because it does.


Through WINE... Apparently. So, nothings disproven.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Nope. You're an enemy to the Linux Elites.


Projection much?

EDIT: Apparently you do use Linux, yet you're acting like the stereotypical "stop liking what I don't like" person whenever someone says they use a different system.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Through WINE... Apparently. So, nothings disproven.


_X doesn't work on linux
No, it works you just need W to make X work
No no no X still doesn't work on Linux
_
What? Please tell me how it doesn't work on Linux?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 14, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _X doesn't work on linux
> No, it works you just need W to make X work
> No no no X still doesn't work on Linux
> _
> What?


Lol I was about to say Wine is an emulator so it doesn't count, but Wine Is Not an Emulator! I should go to bed before I nearly say another stupid thing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2017)

Does someone remember the topic of the fucking thread?


----------



## evandixon (May 14, 2017)

To everyone saying they're safe because they're not on Windows: the original CryptoLocker that made ransomware famous is actually pretty simple to program. Considering how it was distributed via physhing emails and an existing botnet, the only things it did were encrypting/decrypting files and managing the encryption keys. Were anyone sufficiently motivated, it would be pretty simple to make one for Linux. Combine that with other flaws (yes, Windows isn't the only OS with security vulnerabilities), and then Windows users would be the ones playing this stupid game of "my OS is better because that virus wasn't designed for it".


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 14, 2017)

evandixon said:


> To everyone saying they're safe because they're not on Windows: the original CryptoLocker that made ransomware famous is actually pretty simple to program. Considering how it was distributed via physhing emails and an existing botnet, the only things it did were encrypting/decrypting files and managing the encryption keys. Were anyone sufficiently motivated, it would be pretty simple to make one for Linux. Combine that with other flaws (yes, Windows isn't the only OS with security vulnerabilities), and then Windows users would be the ones playing this stupid game of "my OS is better because that virus wasn't designed for it".


Well, we've had two contradicting anti-Linux statements in this thread:

Linux has no users, so no one develops malware for it.
Linux isn't really secure because Shellshock and Heartbleed happened.
If the first one's true, that means Shellshock and Heartbleed don't really exist.
If the second one's true, that means Linux is actually in widespread use.

Conclusion: Linux is in widespread use and has historically been vulnerable to some widespread exploits.

That having been said, this thread's purpose is to inform Windows users about the issue and the required patches to fix the issue, so I'll post the MS TechNet article again.

MS17-010: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx
For XP: https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2017/05/12/customer-guidance-for-wannacrypt-attacks/


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2017)

Flame said:


> update to latest stuff as always.
> dont open email which you dont know about.
> dont download every link you find.
> dont install every thing you find.
> dont use windows.


Unfortunately Windows is still the best gaming OS by far, so it is fortunate that I run win10.

Still, this story is a holy shit moment for a whole lot of the world.


----------



## evandixon (May 14, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Well, we've had two contradicting anti-Linux statements in this thread:
> 
> Linux has no users, so no one develops malware for it.
> Linux isn't really secure because Shellshock and Heartbleed happened.
> ...


The first point is incorrect and should be revised to the following: Linux has relatively few users, so most (but not all) malware authors target Windows.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

Hi. Windows user here. Need something to be cleared by any other Windows user.
So, Microsoft claims that, those who updated their systems in March, are protected against this shit.
Is that true? Or do I have to update my system again even if it was automatically updated about 3 weeks ago?
Also, they stated that today, they released an update to Windows Defender that adds support against WannaCry(pt).

NON TOPIC AND STUPID OFF COMMENT: Who else is thinking about Die Hard 4?
When is the White House going to blow up?
Also, #FreeMelania before that.

PS: Please excuse me if this gets double posted. Im on my phone and Im having connection issues.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Hi. Windows user here. Need something to be cleared by any other Windows user.
> So, Microsoft claims that, those who updated their systems in March, are protected against this shit.
> Is that true? Or do I have to update my system again even if it was automatically updated about 3 weeks ago?
> Also, they stated that today, they released an update to Windows Defender that adds support against WannaCry(pt).
> ...


If you look around the many pages of this thread you will find, among all the BS and stupid kid fights, a post detailed describing the updates you should check to be installed on your system to make sure it is not vulnerable.
I would look for the post for you, but seeking around 21 pages of shit makes me dizzy.

PS: Check for this post.
Now I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you look around the many pages of this thread you will find, among all the BS and stupid kid fights, a post detailed describing the updates you should check to be installed on your system to make sure it is not vulnerable.
> I would look for the post for you, but seeking around 21 pages of shit makes me dizzy.



Don't worry. Actually  I have been reading this since the first page. Got sick of this 'till post 11, when they started to say why their Operative System is better than other.

I guess I'll have to look further.
Thanks for replying though, If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have know that my doubt has been already replied. 
Seriously, Windows against other OS's?
Is like fighting (again) to see which one is better, SNES or Sega.


----------



## Tigran (May 14, 2017)

I'd honestly just try to run an update again to make sure really. If there is an update, add it, if there isn't, well your good.


----------



## dronesplitter (May 14, 2017)

Hope no one dies in the hospital because the ransom messed things up for a patient.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

Tigran said:


> I'd honestly just try to run an update again to make sure really. If there is an update, add it, if there isn't, well your good.



Yes, but I'm a bit sacred even to connect it to the Internet. Gonna check for those updates off-line.  And connect it to the amazing world of the Web Browsers when necessary.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2017)

Why do people use ransomware instead of ACTUALLY *GETTING A FREAKING JOB?!?!?* I mean it isn't that hard to not screw people over into giving you cash to save their files that were encrypted by some jerk who... *goes into rant mode*


VinsCool said:


> So basically they fell for the "run porn.exe and get free hot mom"?


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Why do people use ransomware instead of ACTUALLY *GETTING A FREAKING JOB?!?!?* I mean it isn't that hard to not screw people over into giving you cash to save their files that were encrypted by some jerk who... *goes into rant mode*


Was that facepalm targeted to me? It was an _obvious joke reply_, just to make it clear.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Was that facepalm targeted to me? It was an _obvious joke reply_, just to make it clear.


Yes. It was targeted at the porn joke. I knew it was a joke, but it was just... No.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Lets think for a second.
> 
> UK and Spain clearly didn't do it.
> 
> ...




Really? They're blaming us?
How come?
Because we are Bad  Hombres.

But my opinion to all this is:
Isn't just weird that some super secret tools developed by an International Security Organization got leaked, and it affected all those countries who's have problems with?

It reminds me to the dude on the bike, sticking a branch in his own wheel and saying: "Fucking_____" (add any race here) while lying on the ground.


----------



## supermario18 (May 14, 2017)

my internet is to slow to update. While it was making no progress updating, some command prompts opened up and I saw some folders getting moved in the background, so I forced shut down to prevent anything else from happening, I'm so freaking scared to even turn on my pc.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

supermario18 said:


> my internet is to slow to update. While it was making no progress updating, some command prompts opened up and I saw some folders getting moved in the background, so I forced shut down to prevent anything else from happening, I'm so freaking scared to even turn on my pc.



Welcome to the Internet.

DA FUQ, WON'T DOWNLOAD THE UPDATE
NOW I'M SACRED


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

evandixon said:


> The first point is incorrect and should be revised to the following: Linux has relatively few users, so most (but not all) malware authors target Windows.


Not really. There's tons of malware for Android, which is technically Linux. There's also a few RATs out there specifically targeted at Linux and BSD. Also, I wish I still had it, but a few years ago I wrote a locker in Bash as a proof of concept because someone said that lockers could never affect Linux. All it did was run chattr +i (even root can't touch files with this attribute) on the current user's home directory, change all the file extensions to "pwnt", and then encrypted them all with GPG. It also attempted to gain root through some public CVEs and changed the root password if it was successful. Was kinda funny, but pretty lame. Oh, and there are plenty of open source lockers floating around Github that anyone can take and do whatever they'd like to with.


----------



## supermario18 (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Welcome to the Internet.
> 
> DA FUQ, WON'T DOWNLOAD THE UPDATE
> NOW I'M SACRED


Well, is there an official exe file that contains the update that I can download on my phone then transfer it to my offline PC so it can update safely?


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

supermario18 said:


> Well, is there an official exe file that contains the update that I can download on my phone then transfer it to my offline PC so it can update safely?


https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx

Open that on your phone and disconnect your PC from the network. Scroll down to "Workarounds" and do what it says. After doing that reconnect your PC to your network and update normally.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I still stand by the hardware driver conflict horror stories with nVidia and Linux, and no, I'm not buying and AMD GPU.  Then there's compatibility, it's a turnoff, 95% of what I use wouldn't even work on Linux. Source Filmmaker, most of the Steam games, the list goes on.  A deal breaker.


About, 10 years ago your points would have been, without a doubt, correct. But welcome to 2017 kiddo! nVidia created EGL drivers which GNOME 3 (the most superior DE of linux) supports in their *Wayland* session, which means it'll work correctly. whats more, about 40-50 % apps run in *wine*, and theres this app called *crossover *which is not free, but is a very nice GUI program to run windows apps in. Plus long ago linux apps were ugly af. now just search GNOME 3 apps in google images, they have modernised their apps a shit load. they use CSD, which is miles ahead of Windows and onpar with Mac.
And who said anything about CLI? you don't need any of that shit on Linux, as long as you have GNOME apps... 
Don't believe me? Run Ubuntu GNOME 17.04
It just works  
But thats not saying CLI isn't useless, its just you dont need it, but there no harm in knowing it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Welcome to the Internet.
> 
> DA FUQ, WON'T DOWNLOAD THE UPDATE
> NOW I'M SACRED


Oh please. if you or anyone else did not get affected on your network it is very unlikely you even get anything. Just load up your pc, update, and call it a day.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx
> 
> Open that on your phone and disconnect your PC from the network. Scroll down to "Workarounds" and do what it says. After doing that reconnect your PC to your network and update normally.



Its a bit weird, I'm checking my list of updates and the last one was in 07/05/2017 and now has turned off all by itself... 

Eh, it says that the UPDATE that I'm lacking is a build from 2016 (?)

Ha, its so weird. Also, can't find the "Knumbers" of the required updates, and yet I'm updated till May.
I dunno.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Linux and Mac OS are both based on Unix, so that means they don't run real games ;O;


I love the citations, but stick to facts next time, k? 
Ever heard of Steam OS? They got Steam for Mac (yuck) and Linux (yay)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> About, 10 years ago your points would have been, without a doubt, correct. But welcome to 2017 kiddo! nVidia created EGL drivers which GNOME 3 (the most superior DE of linux) supports in their *Wayland* session, which means it'll work correctly. whats more, about 40-50 % apps run in *wine*, and theres this app called *crossover *which is not free, but is a very nice GUI program to run windows apps in. Plus long ago linux apps were ugly af. now just search GNOME 3 apps in google images, they have modernised their apps a shit load. they use CSD, which is miles ahead of Windows and onpar with Mac.
> And who said anything about CLI? you don't need any of that shit on Linux, as long as you have GNOME apps...
> Don't believe me? Run Ubuntu GNOME 17.04
> It just works
> But thats not saying CLI isn't useless, its just you dont need it, but there no harm in knowing it.


When did this thread turn to "Use Linux or else"... I'll have you know that my experience with Ubuntu + Linux was terrible. Barely anything would run in Wine! I couldn't even manage to get Sonic Adventure DX to work! Mainly all Linux is useful for is being a web browser because there aren't any good Linux apps. May as well use Chrome OS.

4/10


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> When did this thread turn to "Use Linux or else"... I'll have you know that my experience with Ubuntu + Linux was terrible. Barely anything would run in Wine! I couldn't even manage to get Sonic Adventure DX to work! Mainly all Linux is useful for is being a web browser because there aren't any good Linux apps. May as well use Chrome OS.
> 
> 4/10


which year was that when you tried it? I can bet that was pre 2010. that time we still needed x11, and you were probably using GNOME 2, and there was no Steam. but now, Ubuntu GNOME 3 uses Wayland (so better battery and graphics) native steam exists, and Wine is much, much better than before. no good linux apps? wow, learn to crack better jokes next time junior


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> About, 10 years ago your points would have been, without a doubt, correct. But welcome to 2017 kiddo! nVidia created EGL drivers which GNOME 3 (the most superior DE of linux) supports in their *Wayland* session, which means it'll work correctly. whats more, about 40-50 % apps run in *wine*, and theres this app called *crossover *which is not free, but is a very nice GUI program to run windows apps in. Plus long ago linux apps were ugly af. now just search GNOME 3 apps in google images, they have modernised their apps a shit load. they use CSD, which is miles ahead of Windows and onpar with Mac.
> And who said anything about CLI? you don't need any of that shit on Linux, as long as you have GNOME apps...
> Don't believe me? Run Ubuntu GNOME 17.04
> It just works
> But thats not saying CLI isn't useless, its just you dont need it, but there no harm in knowing it.


But CLI is so much quicker and more efficient. Plus it makes you look oh so 1337.


Spoiler


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't like command line interfaces and I don't like the fact that some of my games and programs don't work on Linux. That's a good enough of an excuse to me. It is what it is. And then there's nVidia Optimus, which runs like s**t on Linux and you can't force it to turn on or off whenever you want, no way to override it.


1. some like CLI, some don't. but who cares, you don't NEED THEM.
2. You have the GUI as well, like GNOME Software (app store)


Joom said:


> But CLI is so much quicker and more efficient. Plus it makes you look oh so 1337.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i know, but ones own choice. i prefer the terminal for some things and gui for others, but was just clarifying some misinformed noobs problems


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> i know, but ones own choice. i prefer the terminal for some things and gui for others, but was just clarifying some misinformed noobs problems


I'm just being facetious.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> which year was that when you tried it? I can bet that was pre 2010. that time we still needed x11, and you were probably using GNOME 2, and there was no Steam. but now, Ubuntu GNOME 3 uses Wayland (so better battery and graphics) native steam exists, and Wine is much, much better than before. no good linux apps? wow, learn to crack better jokes next time junior


I was using Linux about 2 years ago. I did manage to get back to Windows at a later date though. The distribution I was using was called Ultimate Edition 3.4.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't like command line interfaces and I don't like the fact that some of my games and programs don't work on Linux. That's a good enough of an excuse to me. It is what it is. And then there's nVidia Optimus, which runs like s**t on Linux and you can't force it to turn on or off whenever you want, no way to override it.


1. some like CLI, some don't. but who cares, you don't NEED THEM. 
2. You have the GUI as well, like GNOME Software (app store) Software Sources (app store settings) and many other apps. just search GNOME
3. nVidia used to be like that. but its changed. they create proper drivers, and even GNOME on Wayland supports them. and for Optimus theres Bumblebee. 
4. most games work now, thanks to steam. and those which don't work natively can easily be run in Wine or CrossOver.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> I was using Linux about 2 years ago. I did manage to get back to Windows at a later date though. The distribution I was using was called Ultimate Edition 3.4.


NUMBER ONE THING TO DO WHEN NEW IN LINUX - Use a well known and easy to use Distro - use Ubuntu (GNOME)


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Ultimate Edition 3.4.


Gross. Should have been called Ubuntu Ugly Edition.



NintendU_the_great said:


> NUMBER ONE THING TO DO WHEN NEW IN LINUX - Use a well known and easy to use Distro - use Ubuntu (GNOME)


UE is Ubuntu. So is Mint, Elementary, and a plethora of other distros.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Gross. Should have been called Ubuntu Ugly Edition.
> 
> 
> UE is Ubuntu. So is Mint, Elementary, and a plethora of other distros.


Yes, but they have their own garbage implemented. look at Mint, its update manager states three levels of updates, best, fast, and "break my pc". They need to use better wording. especially since mint runs a 5 year old kernel (4.4)

plus you will never get the pure real experience Ubuntu wants you to have. It will probably be hampered by this other bs, and look at what happened with Apricity OS. It was based on Arch, but they now quit and died, and now if you use Apricity OS, you need to reformat your hard drive becasue it won't recieve updates. and look at Zorin os. it was amazing (apparently) but if you installed it you would quickly find out to upgrade to the next version of Zorin os you would have to reinstall Zorin OS from the start. it's their official instructions https://zorinos.com/help/upgrade-zorin-os/


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Yes, but they have their own garbage implemented. look at Mint, its update manager states three levels of updates, best, fast, and "break my pc". They need to use better wording. especially since mint runs a 5 year old kernel (4.4)


Or one could just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade with current repositories like a sane person. Regardless, I can't stand Ubuntu. I haven't for many years because Canonical destroys the philosophy of Linux software by taking software, heavily modifying it to make it proprietary to Ubuntu, and making it either incredibly tedious or impossible to use on other distros as well as not implementing main upstream fixes and features when they're released from the original developer(s). Honestly I feel that some of the best distros for beginners would be BunsenLabs and Antergos. I've never been a fan of RPM/YUM based distros, so I don't know which of those are all that user friendly except for Fedora.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Or one could just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade with current repositories like a sane person. Regardless, I can't stand Ubuntu. I haven't for many years because Canonical destroys the philosophy of Linux software by taking software, heavily modifying it to make it proprietary to Ubuntu, and making it either incredibly tedious or impossible to use on other distros as well as not implementing main upstream fixes and features when they're released from the original developer(s). Honestly I feel that some of the best distros for beginners would be BunsenLabs and Antergos. I've never been a fan of RPM/YUM based distros, so I don't know which of those are all that user friendly except for Fedora.


1. that would upgrade the Ubuntu inside of it, not the zorin os parts, because the zorin os parts aren't in a repository for upgrade, they are using default Ubuntu repositories xD
2. Canonical USED to do that, now their dreams didn't come true so they are reverting back to GNOME and Wayland
3. Fedora is horrible. I used it for 3.5 months. Packagekit repeatedly took 100% CPU. fedora repeatedly crashed and gave errors
4. Arch is nice, but compiling everything sucks. trust me, I used Arch for 6 months. and worst of all GNOME Software didn't work proprly, so I had to resort to a synpatics like package app.
5. starting from 17.10 Ubuntu will use GNOME by default, so That will make it much better than the perception you currently have in your mind.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms17-010.aspx
> 
> For Windows 10, make sure you have the following patch installed:
> 
> ...



Just double checking: *Noob Alert*
Sooo... I was looking for "KB4012606", "4013198", and "4013429"... and found this:


 
It states that it tried to be installed in March the 15th, but failed to do so, a week later, suceedeed to install it.

DOES THA MEANS that I'm safe now? I KNOW I KNOW If no one has been using my network blah, blah, blah. But seriously, this is a lot of shit for me to handle all alone.
Specially, when Windows is telling me that I missed one major security update, and it's been trying yo download it for 30 minutes 
I guess this is why everyone keeps telling Windows users to change to Lanocs...


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> DOES THA MEANS that I'm safe now? I KNOW I KNOW If no one has been using my network blah, blah, blah. But seriously, this is a lot of shit for me to handle all alone.
> Specially, when Windows is telling me that I missed one major security update, and it's been trying yo download it for 30 minutes


Then yes you are.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Just double checking: *Noob Alert*
> Sooo... I was looking for "KB4012606", "4013198", and "4013429"... and found this:
> View attachment 86816
> It states that it tried to be installed in March the 15th, but failed to do so, a week later, suceedeed to install it.
> ...


OH NO!!! You're in trouble! You're PC is gonna blast in like 30 minutes!! D: The solution is simple
1. CLick on FIle Explorer
2. click This PC
3. Click C:// drive
4. click Windows folder
5. find the System32 folder
6. delete it
7. reboot


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> OH NO!!! You're in trouble! You're PC is gonna blast in like 30 minutes!! D: The solution is simple
> 1. CLick on FIle Explorer
> 2. click This PC
> 3. Click C:// drive
> ...


Hey, quiet, don't mock on me. Is like if I were making jokes because your current location is "In my toilet" and happens that I just dropped a turd a few moments ago


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Hey, quiet, don't mock on me


B-but im not! It actually will fix your computer!


Gizametalman said:


> if I were making jokes because your current location is "In my toilet" and happens that I just dropped a turd a few moments ago


So your posting on this thread whilst shitting? good job. And nice elementary school humor there.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> 1. that would upgrade the Ubuntu inside of it, not the zorin os parts, because the zorin os parts aren't in a repository for upgrade, they are using default Ubuntu repositories xD
> 2. Canonical USED to do that, now their dreams didn't come true so they are reverting back to GNOME and Wayland
> 3. Fedora is horrible. I used it for 3.5 months. Packagekit repeatedly took 100% CPU. fedora repeatedly crashed and gave errors
> 4. Arch is nice, but compiling everything sucks. trust me, I used Arch for 6 months. and worst of all GNOME Software didn't work proprly, so I had to resort to a synpatics like package app.
> 5. starting from 17.10 Ubuntu will use GNOME by default, so That will make it much better than the perception you currently have in your mind.


1: Updating is updating. The use of a GUI doesn't change how it does it as it's still using aptitude to update. Run the updater from a terminal and you'll see what it does verbosely.
2: Canonical still does it. I don't think you understood what I'm talking about. Basically, they fork everything and slap their own shit all over it. Their version of GNOME isn't the same as regular GNOME.
3: No comment. Like I said, I don't like Redhat systems.
4: You don't compile anything on Arch unless you build from the ABS, or, y'know, actually compile something from source. Pacman is a package manager that installs prebuilt binaries. It's not Gentoo or Slackware. Oh, and with Arch you have the ability to decide to use systemd or an RC system with init scripts instead of being force fed what is essentially the cancer of Linux.
5: I guarantee you'll want to dump GNOME like the hot garbage it is after a couple months. That shiny facade wears thin fairly quickly. Unless of course you have a weird affection for JavaScript.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> B-but im not! It actually will fix your computer!
> 
> So your posting on this thread whilst shitting? good job. And nice elementary school humor there.


Well, thanks, I can make multiple activities at once.
No seriously... I'm happy to know that I'm safe.  sowwy for my cheesy jokes.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Well, thanks, I can make multiple activities at once.
> No seriously... I'm happy to know that I'm safe.  sowwy for my cheesy jokes.


k


----------



## Boured (May 14, 2017)

Linux master race boi's


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> 1: Updating is updating. The use of a GUI doesn't change how it does it as it's still using aptitude to update. Run the updater from a terminal and you'll see what it does verbosely.
> 2: Canonical still does it. I don't think you understood what I'm talking about. Basically, they fork everything and slap their own shit all over it. Their version of GNOME isn't the same as regular GNOME.
> 3: No comment. Like I said, I don't like Redhat systems.
> 4: You don't compile anything on Arch unless you build from the ABS, or, y'know, actually compile something from source. Pacman is a package manager that installs prebuilt binaries. It's not Gentoo or Slackware. Oh, and with Arch you have the ability to decide to use systemd or an RC system with init scripts instead of being force fed what is essentially the cancer of Linux.
> 5: I guarantee you'll want to dump GNOME like the hot garbage it is after a couple months. That shiny facade wears thin fairly quickly. Unless of course you have a weird affection for JavaScript.


1. *groans* by Updating, we may be updating Zorin os to inside ubuntu's new version, but the other Zorin os -esque features do NOT get updated. they only get updated form the ZORIN os live cd.
2. thats because many will prefer a customized GNOME to the default one.
3. same 
4. ever heard of AUR? And I still don't get why people hate on systemd. it makes no difference to me. whats so bad in it?
5. GNOME is amazing!! How can you not like it!!? it has dynamic workspaces, and is the ONLY DE that supports Wayland out of the box. hear that? no more X11. they are also the only ones with built in touchpad and touchscreen gestures. and they can be customized and added on to with this - libinput-gestures (search it on google) and their apps are EPIC! they actually have a beautiful design language! CSD! KDE sucks in comparision.


----------



## Vipera (May 14, 2017)

I find funny how the Linux fan boys took the only misleading part in my original post to point out that Linux isn't that safe just to please their ego some more. If that's not an autogol I don't know what that is.

Also there seems to be an alarming amount of people saying to use WINE, when it's a software that completely goes against their hippie utopia of free open source programs and no one getting paid. Irony intensifies.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> 1. *groans* by Updating, we may be updating Zorin os to inside ubuntu's new version, but the other Zorin os -esque features do NOT get updated. they only get updated form the ZORIN os live cd.
> 2. thats because many will prefer a customized GNOME to the default one.
> 3. same
> 4. ever heard of AUR? And I still don't get why people hate on systemd. it makes no difference to me. whats so bad in it?
> 5. GNOME is amazing!! How can you not like it!!? it has dynamic workspaces, and is the ONLY DE that supports Wayland out of the box. hear that? no more X11. they are also the only ones with built in touchpad and touchscreen gestures. and they can be customized and added on to with this - libinput-gestures (search it on google) and their apps are EPIC! they actually have a beautiful design language! CSD! KDE sucks in comparision.


1: Alright, I really don't want to argue this one as I've never used Zorin.
2: It's bad for development. Say there's a major bug in Ubuntu's version of GNOME that can be easily fixed by compiling a patch released to the main upstream, but if you install it it breaks the entire setup because of the changes Canonical made to it, so instead you have to wait for them to fix it. This is very detrimental to the end user.
4: The AUR isn't the main Arch repository, though. Arch's officially supported packages come precompiled. The AUR is entirely ran by the community and pulls unsupported sources from multiple locations, which is why everything there requires compiling. This also allows the developers of said sources to maintain and update their stuff independently of the AUR. It's actually quite brilliant.
5: I don't like GNOME because I don't like DEs. They're impractical and inefficient for production. I don't like GNOME 3 specifically because I feel that it got ruined by meaningless aesthetics that use incredibly difficult means for customization. I'm not talking about installing GTK themes and icon packs either. My prefered setup is a slim window manager with tiling. Many come with virtual workspaces as well, have no problems with Wayland, and support libinput-gestures. These things are totally independent of GNOME. GNOME's applications can also be ran independently of it itself too, but be prepared to install a shit ton of libraries. Though there are always alternatives that use GTK that can look just as beautiful.


----------



## MionissNio (May 14, 2017)

All you guys are crying over Linux vs Windows, I'll set me up some Hackintosh meanwhile.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I find funny how the Linux fan boys took the only misleading part in my original post to point out that Linux isn't that safe just to please their ego some more. If that's not an autogol I don't know what that is.
> 
> Also there seems to be an alarming amount of people saying to use WINE, when it's a software that completely goes against their hippie utopia of free open source programs and no one getting paid. Irony intensifies.


Nobody's fueling their ego here except you by thinking you're so clever for being ignorant. Sorry you're wrong. Also, if you didn't know, there's closed source software on Linux. Everything released for it doesn't have to abide by the GPL. Richard Stallman's influence hasn't been relevant for a long time. If you're gonna shit from your mouth at least do it intelligently.


----------



## smf (May 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Same. Before I switched to a Linux-based OS as my main OS, every time I needed to do anything related to programming, compiling, etc. I'd run into a shitton of issues. Then I said, fuck Windows, and here I am. That, and my laptop doesn't heat up like crazy like it does on Windows.



I've no idea what you did to your laptop to make it work better on Linux than Windows. That is the opposite of my experience & I've been using various forms of *ix for 30 years.

In that time I've worked on lots of cross platform projects and the anti-Windows cult do try to build walls round their software to try to make Linux more attractive, once you knock them into shape then it's so much nicer working in Windows.



Alkéryn said:


> i even browse my filesystem using using the terminal



I do that on windows. Admittedly I haven't used cmd.exe/command.com much in the last 30 years as there are better shells. TCCLE from jpsoft is free and pretty cool for command history. It's been many years since I used a console based editor on windows though, I switched from brief to visual studio in the mid 1990's. I've used vi a lot during that time and it is pure evil.

A lot of my *ix & windows use was purely for work, up until 2001 I only had Amiga's. So I feel pretty safe in my objectivity.

Perpetuating the myth that Linux is better, more secure etc is just another tactic to justify the hate.

https://news.sophos.com/en-us/2015/03/26/dont-believe-these-four-myths-about-linux-security/
https://www.techworm.net/2017/03/da...-linux-safari-adobe-reader-edge-exploits.html

In the same way that white Americans justifies that they are better than everyone else people because of (made up reason).


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> All you guys are crying over Linux vs Windows, I'll set me up some Hackintosh meanwhile.


I moved to OS X because Linux is a hot mess (plus OS X has that sweet, sweet proprietary support coupled with POSIX complience which makes it wonderful). All these people defending Linux honestly have no idea just how bad it's gotten. The kernel might as well be held together with bubblegum and duct tape. Honestly, I think everyone should move to FreeBSD, but that's just me.


----------



## johndoegba (May 14, 2017)

I know that if my PC get's infested with ransomware i just write back my image backup made with acronis. Everyone should keep their PC safe with images.


----------



## tunip3 (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Because I'm intimidated by it, because Linux requires so many commands to get drivers working, because nVidia and Linux don't exactly get along. Most of the games and apps I have wouldn't even work.


i just go with ubuntu wich is a decent operating system plus there are more games because of steam os


----------



## Gizametalman (May 14, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> i just go with ubuntu wich is a decent operating system plus there are more games because of steam os



But... but... games?
Remember this: Sega Genesis has BLAST PROCESSING!


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to have an opinion expressing why i personally don't want to use Linux. **sigh**


Welcome to "IT'S OPEN-SOURCE AND YOUR OS IS A SPYWARE" rant, where idiots try to force you to move to Linux.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> i just go with ubuntu wich is a decent operating system plus there are more games because of steam os


same. plus it looks nice and i show off to my friends 



the_randomizer said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to have an opinion expressing why i personally don't want to use Linux. **sigh**


who said that? of course you're allowed to have an opnion, only if its on REAL facts. not those myths, or facts from the '90s. I went against all you said with facts, see above


----------



## retrofan_k (May 14, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Premium or free as well? I'm using free currently



I used the free version for a while and then a cracked one. In the end, I bought a legit licence for a year, as I reckon its a top piece of software, as it's helped me out loads in the past that other apps didnt pick up on.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Welcome to "IT'S OPEN-SOURCE AND YOUR OS IS A SPYWARE" rant, where idiots try to force you to move to Linux.


Nobody's trying to force anyone to do anything. It started off with a suggestion which devolved into Windows users spouting off incorrect information about why Windows is better. If anything it's the Windows users trying to convince Linux users that it's better.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Nobody's trying to force anyone to do anything. It started off with a suggestion which devolved into Windows users spouting off incorrect information about why Windows is better. If anything it's the Windows users trying to convince Linux users that it's better.


It's exactly opposite but you Linux fanboys are ignorant as fuck and decided to derail this thread by making posts like "Meh, spyware 10 got viruses and our Linux doesn't".


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> 1: Alright, I really don't want to argue this one as I've never used Zorin.
> 2: It's bad for development. Say there's a major bug in Ubuntu's version of GNOME that can be easily fixed by compiling a patch released to the main upstream, but if you install it it breaks the entire setup because of the changes Canonical made to it, so instead you have to wait for them to fix it. This is very detrimental to the end user.
> 4: The AUR isn't the main Arch repository, though. Arch's officially supported packages come precompiled. The AUR is entirely ran by the community and pulls unsupported sources from multiple locations, which is why everything there requires compiling. This also allows the developers of said sources to maintain and update their stuff independently of the AUR. It's actually quite brilliant.
> 5: I don't like GNOME because I don't like DEs. They're impractical and inefficient for production. I don't like GNOME 3 specifically because I feel that it got ruined by meaningless aesthetics that use incredibly difficult means for customization. I'm not talking about installing GTK themes and icon packs either. My prefered setup is a slim window manager with tiling. Many come with virtual workspaces as well, have no problems with Wayland, and support libinput-gestures. These things are totally independent of GNOME. GNOME's applications can also be ran independently of it itself too, but be prepared to install a shit ton of libraries. Though there are always alternatives that use GTK that can look just as beautiful.


2. I see
4. but you cannot argue, MOST of the useful stuff is in AUR, am I right?
5. Cool. I've heard of Sway and Liri as other Wayland compositers. even i use libinput-gestures  and my workspaces i meant *dynamic* workspaces, so i blank workspace is automatically created for me. Only Gnome has that feature sadly.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's exactly opposite but you Linux fanboys are ignorant as fuck and decided to derail this thread by making posts like "Meh, spyware 10 got viruses and our Linux doesn't".


Ignorant? I believe the word you're looking for is arrogant.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's exactly opposite but you Linux fanboys are ignorant as fuck and decided to derail this thread by making posts like "Meh, spyware 10 got viruses and our Linux doesn't".


You've apparently missed every single post I've made in this thread. I've stated quite a few times that I don't like Linux, so I fail to see how I'm a fanboy. I can't stand Windows either because it's miles worse, but whatever. I, as well as others, have also named off Linux malware, so I dunno who said it doesn't get viruses. And every post I've seen from Linux users hasn't been fanboyism, but rather a good deal of truth about the system. All the Windows users have done is complain about Linux being too hard to use because I guess they all suffer from ADD, complain about not being able to play games like a bunch of children, and tout off information that was relevant seven or more years ago. Yeah, this thread is just teeming with Linux fanboys. If you didn't know, a fanboy is a person that ignorantly defends something they strongly favor with bad information.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> You've apparently missed every single post I've made in this thread. I've stated quite a few times that I don't like Linux, so I fail to see how I'm a fanboy. I can't stand Windows either because it's miles worse, but whatever. I, as well as others, have also named off Linux malware, so I dunno who said it doesn't get viruses. And every post I've seen from Linux users hasn't been fanboyism, but rather a good deal of truth about the system. All the Windows users have done is complain about Linux being too hard to use because I guess they all suffer from ADD, complain about not being able to play games like a bunch of children, and tout off information that was relevant seven or more years ago. Yeah, this thread is just teeming with Linux fanboys. If you didn't know, a fanboy is a person that ignorantly defends something they strongly favor with bad information.


for this beautiful post, i am following you


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> You've apparently missed every single post I've made in this thread. I've stated quite a few times that I don't like Linux, so I fail to see how I'm a fanboy. I can't stand Windows either because it's miles worse, but whatever. I, as well as others, have also named off Linux malware, so I dunno who said it doesn't get viruses. And every post I've seen from Linux users hasn't been fanboyism, but rather a good deal of truth about the system. All the Windows users have done is complain about Linux being too hard to use because I guess they all suffer from ADD, complain about not being able to play games like a bunch of children, and tout off information that was relevant seven or more years ago. Yeah, this thread is just teeming with Linux fanboys. If you didn't know, a fanboy is a person that ignorantly defends something they strongly favor with bad information.


Fanboy is also a person who blindly throws arguments and wants to win by telling how great his shit is but okay
Whatever you say I guess


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Fanboy is also a person who blindly throws arguments and wants to win by telling how great his shit is but okay


Whatever you say I guess


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

Why do these threads always turn into a my cock is bigger then your cock thread? Damn nerds.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Whatever you say I guess


A fanboy (or fangirl) is a person considered to belong to one or more fandoms to a point of obsession. - Wikipedia


----------



## Slattz (May 14, 2017)

The propaganda in this thread is actually so hilarious, I've been here for awhile and I can tell you that both Windows users and Linux users in this thread have been arrogant. 
It all started with how Linux can game just aswell as Windows which we all know is pure bullshit. And how linux users basically saying there's no reason to stay on Windows becuse Linux games just as well.

Problem sorted, everybody can move on now :^)


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 14, 2017)

I'd leave Windows in a second if Linux ran all my games without a performance hit.
But it doesn't, so I won't.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> A fanboy (or fangirl) is a person considered to belong to one or more fandoms to a point of obsession. - Wikipedia


Is that _not _what @Joom said?


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Is that _not _what @Joom said?


Afaik, if he meant that then idk. He basically wrote something else.


----------



## Vipera (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> complain about not being able to play games like a bunch of children


You've heard it folks, gaming is apparently for children.


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2017)

why is this thread still alive?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Afaik, if he meant that then idk. He basically wrote something else.


I'd say his definition was more nuanced.


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> You've heard it folks, gaming is apparently for children.


*Looks at the website he's on*

I'm so confused.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> why is this thread still alive?


Because the ransomware still is?


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Because the ransomware still is?


yeah, but we know how to prevent it, so this isn't really interesting now.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> why is this thread still alive?


Because Linux experts keep reviving it?
Speaking of devil, one has already replied.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> You've heard it folks, gaming is apparently for children.


Your inability to perceive context is amusing. What I said is blatantly right in your face, and it's totally not what you think I said.



Felek666 said:


> Because Linux experts keep reviving it?


But you're here too.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> yeah, but we know how to prevent it, so this isn't really interesting now.


Sounds like what happed with Ebola to me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> But you're here too.


Because I'm interested in ransomware, not moaning about which OS is better.


----------



## Slattz (May 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> why is this thread still alive?


Because Windows users and Linux users still feel the need to repeat their bullshit that everyone has already seen in the past 10 pages. One user has to try be better than the other user


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 14, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Because Windows users and Linux users still feel the need to repeat their bullshit that everyone has already seen in the past 10 pages. One user has to try be better than the other user


OS X Master Race.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Slattz said:


> Because Windows users and Linux users still feel the need to repeat their bullshit that everyone has already seen in the past 10 pages. One user has to try be better than the other user


This thread.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

omegasoul6 said:


> OS X Master Race.


Spiderman OS still better


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

omegasoul6 said:


> OS X Master Race.





Felek666 said:


> Spiderman OS still better


Amiga OS 4 is _much better. _


----------



## Vipera (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Your inability to perceive context is amusing. What I said is blatantly right in your face, and it's totally not what you think I said.



Too bad that a few pages ago you wrote:



Joom said:


> Eventually people grow up and learn that modern video games are boring and how silly of an excuse they are to keep Windows.



I'm honestly getting tired of your bullshit. I will stop replying to the rants of someone who keeps defending something he doesn't even use now.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I'm honestly getting tired of your bullshit. I will stop replying to the rants of someone who keeps defending something he doesn't even use now.


I did say that. I didn't, however, say they were for children. I'm also free to defend whatever I like. I've defended Windows in this thread as well, but that was conveniently glossed over.


----------



## Pluupy (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Eventually people grow up and learn that modern video games are boring and how silly of an excuse they are to keep Windows.



Oh man I can just taste the platform incompatibility.

Whisper in my ear all about those drop-down menus that only list Windows and Mac for supported operating systems. I want to know what it feels like for even consoles to have more games to play than your computer's operating system.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I want to know what it feels like for even consoles to have more games to play than your computer's operating system.


It doesn't matter, gaming consoles are completely locked down junk that are set to become obsolete.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Whisper in my ear all about those drop-down menus that only list Windows and Mac for supported operating systems. I want to know what it feels like for even consoles to have more games to play than your computer's operating system.





Spoiler











Which ear do you prefer?


----------



## Tigran (May 14, 2017)

Only 87 games? Weak!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Here's a worthwhile link (on fucking Imgur of all things.)


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the default skin, is it? Which one is that?

Sent from my cave of despair where I stalk Seriel


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> That's not the default skin, is it? Which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I stalk Seriel


http://airforsteam.com/


----------



## Pleng (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Because the ransomware still is?



Ohh so *that's* what this thread is about!


----------



## Haider Raza (May 14, 2017)

Already on win10. So no prob for me.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (May 14, 2017)

How to avoid the ransomware:
Don't download and install random (advertisement) software from unknown sources and keep using Windows 10 including new updates when they come out. Problem solved.


----------



## Pleng (May 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> How to avoid the ransomware:
> Don't download and install random (advertisement) software from unknown sources and keep using Windows 10. Problem solved.



I wonder how many more people are going to make the same erroneous comment on this thread.

This malware doesn't rely on you opening any email attachment or downloading anything from the internet.

It's, like... magic.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> How to avoid the ransomware:
> Don't download and install random (advertisement) software from unknown sources and keep using Windows 10 including new updates when they come out. Problem solved.



Multiple issues with this:
1. This ransomware isnt targeting consumers its targeting enterprise
2. It can install itself as long as a machine that is infected is connected to the LAN.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Multiple issues with this:
> 1. This ransomware isnt targeting consumers its targeting enterprise
> 2. It can install itself as long as a machine that is infected is connected to the LAN.


yeah. It uses SMB to give of the virus to any other ShitDows pc in the same network. Atleast I don't have to worry about it


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> yeah. It uses SMB to give of the virus to any other ShitDows pc in the same network. Atleast I don't have to worry about it


Whats up with the windows hate? I can understand some people's issues with it, but it is significantly better when it comes to compatibility than Linux. Not saying Linux is bad, I have a pc with both ubuntu and 10.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> How to avoid the ransomware:
> Don't download and install random (advertisement) software from unknown sources and keep using Windows 10 including new updates when they come out. Problem solved.


Or order a 'free' USB and then plug it. xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Or order a 'free' USB and then plug it. xD


_A: My PC stopped working, help!
B: What did you do?
A: Ordered a free USB from eBay! 
*disguised USB Killer*_


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (May 14, 2017)

Pleng said:


> I wonder how many more people are going to make the same erroneous comment on this thread.


It's called a vulnerability and it keeps getting patched so yes, the comment was correct. It doesn't work when you always keep your system up-to-date. And I forgot you need to setup automated backups of your entire machine as well to be safe just in case you somehow still ever get infected so it won't matter.

Also it's funny how all the clueless holier-than-thu's on this site think Windows sucks because "horrible" viruses exist. Your chances in getting screwed severely are nearly 0% while it's by far the best/mod productive OS. It's like the possibility to crash your car and get hurt, so don't drive anymore? Pff. Nearly none of you even have important files because it's all casual and mobile these days as I've seen so why worry? If now more than Microsoft spies on you, how does it matter anymore these days? xD You don't "die" if a bad program gets onto your PC. It's rather pathetic and hilarious what people waste their time with creating. SpyHunter and others say "Hi" to remove them painlessly. If you completely reinstall Windows any virus is 100% dead but I never had to for 3 years in a row. The nuke option is not even necessary xD

If the other OSes were any popular the same viruses would be made for them as well because criminals want to affect the most users possible and Windows is the most used by far. 

Most viruses do nothing special and the encryption virus is like deleting your files, nothing else. Keep your backups and there is nothing that can happen to you other than your house burning down or something. In that case, store your backup in a different location.


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 14, 2017)

welp I am on windows 8.1 so I don't think it affects me as it said windows 8 and windows 7 with windows XP


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> welp I am on windows 8.1 so I don't think it affects me as it said windows 8 and windows 7 with windows XP


My VM still didn't got infected. (SP1)
So eh...


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> My VM still didn't got infected. (SP1)
> So eh...


cool


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> cool


I want it to get infected with WannaCry so i can sniff packets.
No luck ._.


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I want it to get infected with WannaCry so i can sniff packets.
> No luck ._.


hey thats you not me


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> hey thats you not me


B-but...


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> B-but...


you want a virus I won't stop ya


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I want it to get infected with WannaCry so i can sniff packets.
> No luck ._.


True, you can't even get infected if you wanted to. Damn it, step up your game virus makers. Publish a free official installer for everyone to enjoy the fun and inspections xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Funnily enough games benchmark better on Linux and OS X than on Windows. Gotta love irony.


And don't forget about the games that can't run on integrated and family chipsets while on Windows, but can run on Linux. Amnesia is one of those games.


----------



## Slattz (May 14, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> And don't forget about the games that can't run on integrated and family chipsets while on Windows, but can run on Linux. Amnesia is one of those games.


And don't forget about the superior driver support on Windows compared to Linux.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Slattz said:


> And don't forget about the superior driver support on Windows compared to Linux.


That's usually a problem caused by companies not developing drivers for Linux, as far as I know, not a Linux problem. Like that debate going on about NVidia not wanting to support Linux, or whatever it was, a while ago.


----------



## SkittleDash (May 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> True, you can't even get infected if you wanted to. Damn it, step up your game virus makers. Publish a free official installer for everyone to enjoy the fun and inspections xD



Vinesauce Joel can set people up with viruses. xD


----------



## barronwaffles (May 14, 2017)

Slattz said:


> And don't forget about the superior driver support on Windows compared to Linux.



With the amount of legacy + obscure hardware that Linux supports it's not far-fetched to assume that it has the edge over modern iterations of Windows.

Not a massive fan of either OS btw -

Linux: fragmentation, (historically) networked printer support
Windows: when something happens to go wrong (like, incredibly wrong) you can often only resolve it by digging into some obscure, barely documented legacy part of the kernel.


----------



## RaMon90 (May 14, 2017)

27 pages of nothing, they just had to update with patch that microsoft released afaik 1/2 month ago.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 14, 2017)

If all wanted files are backed up, and one is infected, can they just wipe their OS and reinstall with no worries?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> That's usually a problem caused by companies not developing drivers for Linux, as far as I know, not a Linux problem. Like that debate going on about NVidia not wanting to support Linux, or whatever it was, a while ago.


That was loooong ago. nVidia has EGLSTream drivers for wayland, Intel has open source drivers, and AMD JUST migrated to open source. no more display issues


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> If all wanted files are backed up, and one is infected, can they just wipe their OS and reinstall with no worries?


Correct, just be sure to fully update the system immediately after installation.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 14, 2017)

I can just imagine this happening to me, but here's an unrealistic interpretation of it:
Virus: You know what, you can have your files back.
Me: Why?
Virus: I'd feel stupid having you pay $500 to recover garbage that's always available on iFunny.
Me: What about my warez?
Virus: Okay you gotta pay $600 if you want these back


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> It's called a vulnerability and it keeps getting patched so yes, the comment was correct. It doesn't work when you always keep your system up-to-date. And I forgot you need to setup automated backups of your entire machine as well to be safe just in case you somehow still ever get infected so it won't matter.
> 
> Also it's funny how all the clueless holier-than-thu's on this site think Windows sucks because "horrible" viruses exist. Your chances in getting screwed severely are nearly 0% while it's by far the best/mod productive OS. It's like the possibility to crash your car and get hurt, so don't drive anymore? Pff. Nearly none of you even have important files because it's all casual and mobile these days as I've seen so why worry? If now more than Microsoft spies on you, how does it matter anymore these days? xD You don't "die" if a bad program gets onto your PC. It's rather pathetic and hilarious what people waste their time with creating. SpyHunter and others say "Hi" to remove them painlessly. If you completely reinstall Windows any virus is 100% dead but I never had to for 3 years in a row. The nuke option is not even necessary xD
> 
> ...



Ah, posts like these.
1. I don't know why the hell an enterprise would make backups instead of snapshots, they are much more cheap seeing as how they take up significantly less storage space making them cost effective. System-wide backups would take literally forever for servers that may have several petabytes worth of data stored on them, only crucial files are completely backed up such as for a bank where the customer data needs to be stored multiple times in multiple places, securely.

2. Windows 10's virus definitions are far from perfect if you don't go out of your way then you're unlikely to catch a virus. However, it can take Microsoft literal months to make sure their updates are completely rolled out and by the time that happens the virus's will have done their damage.
But you know... MacOS is probably the safest of all the OS's on the market, and apple doesnt spy on you.

3. Once again, you obviously don't understand what this virus is aimed at, not your 15-year-old who watches porn and has pics of naked women, but the multi-million dollar enterprises that make up most the Internet, this virus is devastating to them and could cause you to lose your insurance, your bank account, your health care. This is nothing to scoff at.

TL;DR your entire argument is flawed and is based on assumptions that are just ludicrous on an objective level, some of us have actual important files on our PC's, like dashlane which literally has all my passwords for everything.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Man, I always miss the shit flinging, hate when that happens. 

But of course, I'm guessing nothing else has happened with the ransomware, the topic of this thread.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Mac is probably the safest of all the OS's on the market, and apple doesnt spy on you.


This is the only point I disagree with.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> This is the only point I disagree with.


I mean it in the sense that if my mac ever does get hacked Apple will update it within the week of the threat. Of course, im not saying mac is perfect.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> MacOS is probably the safest of all the OS's on the market, and apple doesnt spy on you


I like your imagination 
https://9to5mac.com/2016/03/06/firs...ciously-encrypt-hard-drives-on-infected-macs/
http://trendblog.net/apples-new-os-x-yosemite-spying/


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I mean it in the sense that if my mac ever does get hacked Apple will update it within the week of the threat. Of course, im not saying mac is perfect.



No OS will ever be truly perfect. Some are better than others, I have my reasons for preferring Windows as some have reasons for preferring Linux, and that's okay.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I mean it in the sense that if my mac ever does get hacked Apple will update it within the week of the threat. Of course, im not saying mac is perfect.


1. same happened with Windows
2. these kind of attacks never occur to *nix in the first place  and if they do they too are quickly patched.
so While mac does have more security than WIndows, one canno simply say it is the best. It is expensive, and too is more vulnerable than many other alternatives.




the_randomizer said:


> No OS will ever be truly perfect. Some are better than others, I have my reasons for preferring Windows as some have reasons for preferring Linux, and that's okay.


well said


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> 1. same happened with Windows
> 2. these kind of attacks never occur to *nix in the first place  and if they do they too are quickly patched.
> so While mac does have more security than WIndows, one canno simply say it is the best. It is expensive, and too is more vulnerable than many other alternatives.
> 
> ...



I've been trying to say that, I've been under tremendous stress and anxiety lately, my apologies to all those I've annoyed with my unsubstantiated claims


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> tremendous stress and anxiety


Why? are you okay now?


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (May 14, 2017)

How is it contracted so I can warn my technologically-challenged parents?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Why? are you okay now?



Without going into detail, yes and no, I might make a blog entry about it, it's regarding my job.  That said, Windows is the OS I use exclusively, I used to have Ubuntu on my Chromebook and did enjoy it briefly, but it kept eating up the limited SSD space I had on it, for some reason, because of the persistent updates.  Maybe one day I can dual boot my PC to have Linux and Windows coexist harmoniously, I'll need to learn CLI again.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll need to learn CLI again.


nah. You don't need it now  the GUI has matured *a lot*


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No OS will ever be truly perfect. Some are better than others, I have my reasons for preferring Windows as some have reasons for preferring Linux, and that's okay.


I never suggested it was.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintendU_the_great said:


> I like your imagination
> https://9to5mac.com/2016/03/06/firs...ciously-encrypt-hard-drives-on-infected-macs/
> http://trendblog.net/apples-new-os-x-yosemite-spying/


Im not saying its perfect what dont you understand?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reyn_the_Insane said:


> How is it contracted so I can warn my technologically-challenged parents?


It's not going to show up on consumer grade PC's its aimed at the enterprise.


----------



## Pleng (May 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> It's called a vulnerability and it keeps getting patched so yes, the comment was correct. It doesn't work when you always keep your system up-to-date. And I forgot you need to setup automated backups of your entire machine as well to be safe just in case you somehow still ever get infected so it won't matter.
> 
> Also it's funny how all the clueless holier-than-thu's on this site think Windows sucks because "horrible" viruses exist. Your chances in getting screwed severely are nearly 0% while it's by far the best/mod productive OS. It's like the possibility to crash your car and get hurt, so don't drive anymore? Pff. Nearly none of you even have important files because it's all casual and mobile these days as I've seen so why worry? If now more than Microsoft spies on you, how does it matter anymore these days? xD You don't "die" if a bad program gets onto your PC. It's rather pathetic and hilarious what people waste their time with creating. SpyHunter and others say "Hi" to remove them painlessly. If you completely reinstall Windows any virus is 100% dead but I never had to for 3 years in a row. The nuke option is not even necessary xD
> 
> ...



What on earth does any of that rambling have to do with my challenge to your original erroneous statement that (and I paraphrase) "as long as you don't download dodgy software you'll be fine"?

I have no interest into getting into a geek-off about operating systems which most of your rant seems to be based on.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I never suggested it was.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Of course, but there are people out there who swear by it and claim that Mac OS is so perfect that it can never get viruses, I've met people like that online lol.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> 1. same happened with Windows
> 2. these kind of attacks never occur to *nix in the first place  and if they do they too are quickly patched.
> so While mac does have more security than WIndows, one canno simply say it is the best. It is expensive, and too is more vulnerable than many other alternatives.
> 
> ...



1. what are you claiming exactly?
2. Yeah you know why? because basically no one uses it, you're not going to attack the few hundred thousand that use linux but rather the few hundred *million *that use Windows. Once again, i was discussing commercially available OS's linux is an open source os.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> 2. Yeah you know why? because basically no one uses it, you're not going to attack the few hundred thousand that use linux but rather the few hundred *million *that use Windows. Once again, i was discussing commercially available OS's linux is an open source os.


good points


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Of course, but there are people out there who swear by it and claim that Mac OS is so perfect that it can never get viruses, I've met people like that online lol.



It's a great OS, there is no denying that, but I still prefer Windows for most things but when it comes to productivity OS X has every other OS beat.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintendU_the_great said:


> good points


I wouldn't consider it a good thing seeing as how Linux fails when it comes to core compatibility.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> It's a great OS, there is no denying that, but I still prefer Windows for most things but when it comes to productivity OS X has every other OS beat.


MacOS doesnt have dynamic workspaces, so im stuck to GNOME. only that has this feature.




TheDarkGreninja said:


> I wouldn't consider it a good thing seeing as how Linux fails when it comes to core compatibility.


what? what core compatibility are we talking about here? they all support sh scripts, they all support appimages, they all support snaps, and all have their own package managers


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I never suggested it was.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


By enterprise do you mean businesses?


----------



## grossaffe (May 14, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> need to move to ubuntu asap, i've been putting aside long enough.


Sure, if you wanna trust the government's buddies, Red Hat, who's developers are responsible for systemd which controls PID 0 and a large assortment of services attached to it.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> By enterprise do you mean businesses?


yup.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



grossaffe said:


> Sure, if you wanna trust the government's buddies, Red Hat, who's developers are responsible for systemd which controls PID 0 and a large assortment of services attached to it.


Huh? Red Hat are which governments buddies?


----------



## MrJason005 (May 14, 2017)

You know it's things like this that make me want to dump my PC in the trash and have the last laugh.
I don't use Facebook, but the people who do, I talk to them and say "You know that they collect your information, right?" To which they reply:
"So what, do I care lol"
It's this response that piques my curiosity. And I am seriously considering adopting it for myself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, I want to post this and anything that is linked in said article.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> Also, I want to post this and anything that is linked in said article.


It'd probably be better to post an article that's not three years old.


----------



## StackMasher (May 14, 2017)

Linux is only made more secure from malicious activity by obscurity. And it isn't any better to rely on it for privacy, since no one is going to look through all the source code + most contributions are made by commercial organisations. Everyone should probably just give up trying to get any privacy in this world, there's seriously no point unless you make everything, including the physical hardware on your own from scratch


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> Linux is only made more secure from malicious activity by obscurity. And it isn't any better to rely on it for privacy, since no one is going to look through all the source code + most contributions are made by commercial organisations.


Linux is only a kernel, and plenty have looked through the source code. I'm fairly certain someone somewhere would have dropped a bomb if it in any way compromised privacy. Not to mention whoever makes contributions is irrelevant seeing as being open source allows everything to be quite transparent.



StackMasher said:


> Everyone should probably just give up trying to get any privacy in this world, there's seriously no point unless you make everything, including the physical hardware on your own from scratch


Sure. Let's all install Plan9 and spend months just trying to write and compile the network driver.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> Linux is only made more secure from malicious activity by obscurity. And it isn't any better to rely on it for privacy, since no one is going to look through all the source code + most contributions are made by commercial organisations. Everyone should probably just give up trying to get any privacy in this world, there's seriously no point unless you make everything, including the physical hardware on your own from scratch


That kind of thinking is pretty alarming. If you really dont care about your privacy thats up to you, but it shouldn't be the consumer that has to work for their privacy, companies should ensure it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

This shit has reached my home... (glad I'm on Linux Mint!)


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

I'm glad I hardly ever use my Windows 10 laptop, I mostly use macOS (and also now Linux Mint).

This is kinda saying: Please spend more money on upgrading your software and hardware, it'll be better for you in the long run.


----------



## grossaffe (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> yup.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The only one that matters, Uncle Sam


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> This is kinda saying: Please spend more money on upgrading your software and hardware, it'll be better for you in the long run.


I don't regret this decision.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> The only one that matters, Uncle Sam


hot damn. What exactly has red hat even done?


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> hot damn. What exactly has red hat even done?


Besides introducing systemd to the world, nothing.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Besides introducing systemd to the world, nothing.


Well, then thats not that bad really. Everything I've read seems to just be conspiracy theories


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> Besides introducing systemd to the world, nothing.


What the fuck? They've done tons of stuff for the Linux world! Without Red Hat Enterprise Linux as a base there wouldn't be Fedora!


----------



## zezzo (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> This shit has reached my home... (glad I'm on Linux Mint!)


So why should we believe you? You have been a supporter of linux on this thread. I doubt you have it.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What the fuck? They've done tons of stuff for the Linux world! Without Red Hat Enterprise Linux as a base there wouldn't be Fedora!


I meant as for as evil doings go. Oh, and their CEO or whatever had a shitfit over PCs moving to UEFI and got into a fight with Torvalds over it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> Everyone should probably just give up trying to get any privacy in this world, there's seriously no point _*unless you make everything, including the physical hardware on your own from scratch*_


In the world of security it is a well known and accepted belief that security by obscurity is only flimsy make believe that don't last long.
As I am lazy to look up interesting quotes regarding obscurity as a mean of security, I will just quote wikipedia: Security experts have rejected this view as far back as 1851, and advise that obscurity should never be the only security mechanism.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> I'm glad I hardly ever use my Windows 10 laptop, I mostly use macOS (and also now Linux Mint).
> 
> This is kinda saying: Please spend more money on upgrading your software and hardware, it'll be better for you in the long run.



Yes, because people like me can scrounge up money to do that on  a whim, right?


----------



## grossaffe (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> hot damn. What exactly has red hat even done?


I'm not accusing them of anything untoward at the moment (well, other than the existence of systemd that's slowly forcing its tendrils into every nook and cranny), but they rely heavily on government contracts--and I think I read that the NSA contributes to patches to Linux through Red Hat--which raises red hats flags for potential for harm considering the government's history of creating backdoors and intentionally compromising security.

For now, there doesn't seem to be any smoking gun, but just saying that switching to a distro that relies on systemd might not be the best solution for backdoor-proofing yourself for the future, especially since the level of integration it has in the system will make removing it a royal pain in the ass down the line.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

zezzo said:


> So why should we believe you? You have been a supporter of linux on this thread. I doubt you have it.


I don't have it specifically, but my mother told me about and showed me an email that she revived from our ISP that its security checker that it's been identified within our home network. Also, I'm the only Linux user in my household.


----------



## pivix (May 14, 2017)

Now I wonder why do people bother to put internet into every device that they own? What will happen if someone will hack eg. Kitchen and turn it full on with additional turn of all safety mechanisms against overheat xP

Wysłane z mojego LG-D855 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Joom said:


> I meant as for as evil doings go.


How's systemd evil?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I don't have it specifically, but my mother told me about and showed me an email that she revived from our ISP that its security checker that it's been identified within our home network. Also, I'm the only Linux user in my household.


If it's in your house, shouldn't a computer over there be flipping out? You should find out which one it is and unplug it before it spreads.


----------



## grossaffe (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> How's systemd evil?


http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_systemd


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

Edit: Dammit^


hobbledehoy899 said:


> How's systemd evil?


http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_systemd



the_randomizer said:


> Yes, because people like me can scrounge up money to do that on  a whim, right?


People like you?


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, because people like me can scrounge up money to do that on  a whim, right?


Nobody is saying that, stop taking posts on the internet so personally. Go away from the computer if you have to.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> If it's in your house, shouldn't a computer over there be flipping out? You should find out which one it is and unplug it before it spreads.


Nobody likes me using their computer... _no matter what._


----------



## Tigran (May 14, 2017)

You didn't turn them into sentient killing machines did you? People tend to not like that!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_systemd


Those arguments wouldnt make me consider it evil, just really poorly implemented.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> I don't have it specifically, but my mother told me about and showed me an email that she revived from our ISP that its security checker that it's been identified within our home network. Also, I'm the only Linux user in my household.


Is there anyone in your household who works for a business?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Is there anyone in your household who works for a business?


No, not one that's related to computers.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Those arguments wouldnt make me consider it evil, just really poorly implemented.


What's evil about it is that it's insidious and being made the standard for nearly all distributions.


----------



## grossaffe (May 14, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Those arguments wouldnt make me consider it evil, just really poorly implemented.


Perhaps not an intentional evil (but not ruling it out), it's a huge security risk, and the fact that it is maintained by Red Hat employees adds a bit more probability of it having a malicious nature at some point, as Red Hat's biggest contract is with the US Department Of Defense.  And the government's tried to get a backdoor into Linux in the past.  The fact that it's becoming harder and harder to find distros that do not force systemd on you makes it all the worse.

So I'm not ready to use the term 'evil' just yet, but again, moving to a distro that uses systemd is not the best choice for someone worried about their security.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> No, not one that's related to computers.


Huh, i wonder then....


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 14, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Really? They're blaming us?
> How come?
> Because we are Bad  Hombres.
> 
> ...



They haven't blamed us yet.

I considered the possibilty given the amount of shit US has thrown at us that maybe that was like a revenge.
But nah, the government is too busy lying about the students they murdered.


----------



## FateForWindows (May 14, 2017)

When you find Windows Update annoying and get hit with this


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am not quite sure why you say that.
> They seem to manage just fine about developing nuclear weapons and ICBMs, and I think that might be a tad more complex.



good point :/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

FateForWindows said:


> When you find Windows Update annoying and get hit with this


Relevant username.


----------



## FateForWindows (May 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Relevant username.


Didn't even realize my username checks out.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> That was loooong ago. nVidia has EGLSTream drivers for wayland, Intel has open source drivers, and AMD JUST migrated to open source. no more display issues


Well, I still have issues. Must be because they don't bother making drivers for old hardware.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Perhaps not an intentional evil (but not ruling it out), it's a huge security risk, and the fact that it is maintained by Red Hat employees adds a bit more probability of it having a malicious nature at some point, as Red Hat's biggest contract is with the US Department Of Defense.  And the government's tried to get a backdoor into Linux in the past.  The fact that it's becoming harder and harder to find distros that do not force systemd on you makes it all the worse.
> 
> So I'm not ready to use the term 'evil' just yet, but again, moving to a distro that uses systemd is not the best choice for someone worried about their security.



People are just being luddites. Plenty of people hate systemd, a lot of them are smart enough to find solid problems if they existed especially given that it is open source.

But they don't, they just complain from the sideline making hand wavy statements. Security when using an opensource software is a perfect knowledge game.


----------



## grossaffe (May 14, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> People are just being luddites. Plenty of people hate systemd, a lot of them are smart enough to find solid problems if they existed especially given that it is open source.
> 
> But they don't, they just complain from the sideline making hand wavy statements. Security when using an opensource software is a perfect knowledge game.


Except people do find problems with systemd.  There are countless sources for potential security problems due to its size and scope.  And being against it is not ludditic.  systemd breaks one of the primary tennents of the Unix Philosophy: Do one thing and do it well; it lends to a more modular system.  Instead, systemd tries to force its way into every service and remove the modularity of a system and thrust its own services on you everywhere you turn the corner.  Why does an init system need to be involved in DNS?

And there are bugs that the maintainers refuse to fix and just close the issue.  One of the maintainers was banned from contributing to the Linux Kernel by Linus Torvalds because of his shoddy work.  They were also responsible for the buggy Pulseaudio before other people came along and cleaned up that mess.


----------



## Joom (May 14, 2017)

@grossaffe, that's exactly why I called it insidious. It's like kudzu; slowly and parasitically devouring the Linux ecosystem.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 14, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Except people do find problems with systemd.  There are countless sources for potential security problems due to its size and scope.  And being against it is not ludditic.  systemd breaks one of the primary tennents of the Unix Philosophy: Do one thing and do it well; it lends to a more modular system.  Instead, systemd tries to force its way into every service and remove the modularity of a system and thrust its own services on you everywhere you turn the corner.  Why does an init system need to be involved in DNS?
> 
> And there are bugs that the maintainers refuse to fix and just close the issue.  One of the maintainers was banned from contributing to the Linux Kernel by Linus Torvalds because of his shoddy work.  They were also responsible for the buggy Pulseaudio before other people came along and cleaned up that mess.



Monolithic kernel design breaks the Unix philosophy. Why aren't you against that?

Again no specific issues. Just waffle.

systemd does what it does well, it spread through the Linux community because while it's not the more performant, or the most reliable (binary logs) or the most secure. What it looses in each category is made up for, and more, in the grand picture.

People reasonably did not jump on the systemd hypetrain back in 2013/14 when it was spreading or indeed had spread like wild-fire. Because it was new and really did not cater to the various niches that we have in the ecosystem.

But now we have the situation where people maintain those hang ups today. Without any real grounding.

You can't tell maintainers what to do with their distro but you are more than welcome to start a distro or fork one.

Then try and make a distro palatable to the world at large, robust, reliable and work on many different setupts. Good luck with your init scripts.

I think soon you will find systemd is not a bad pill to swallow to completely remove the init script shitshow GNU/Linux distros were becoming in the 2000s.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 14, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> Monolithic kernel design breaks the Unix philosophy. Why aren't you against that?


You are aware that Linux, and most Unix variants, have monolithic kernels, right?

Very few OSes have microkernels, i.e. kernels where basically every service is a different process. Interestingly, the most widely-known microkernel on this site is probably the Nintendo 3DS operating system.

Windows NT has a hybrid kernel. Its various userspace subsystems run in separate processes, but system components all run in the kernel's address space.

Mac OS X also has a hybrid kernel, XNU, which was originally developed by NeXT for NeXTSTEP.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 14, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> You are aware that Linux, and most Unix variants, have monolithic kernels, right?
> 
> Very few OSes have microkernels, i.e. kernels where basically every service is a different process. Interestingly, the most widely-known microkernel on this site is probably the Nintendo 3DS operating system.
> 
> ...



Yes, that's why I brought it up.

Still waiting on Hurd to be usable


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2017)

I lost hope a long time ago on GNU Turd.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2017)

Hurd or reactos? Which will be first?

On compatibility then how much is done via the browser these days? Right now I have it all save for my media player and it is not like there aren't a hundred of those which all work just fine. Gaming is a big one that does not but at the same time how many of you prepare for a gaming session?

On the command line no longer being useful... what? Equally "learning it" need not mean decode all those fun obfuscated commands we see online in your head but learn a core set of commands, line what a wildcard is and learn what redirection/piping is. Combine that with a bit of grep, sed and awk and go from there.
Or if you prefer how would you add something to the name of every file with a certain string in the name? If your answer is download a fancy renaming program then you clearly don't get it.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

People of 2017! I came from the year 2017 to inform the people of 2017 about the dangers of 1992.
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.os.minix/wlhw16QWltI[1-25]

1992 the year Cro-Magnon nerds were arguing about Linux and caused the horrifying Linux is obsolete flame war. There was fire, there was flames, and there was lots of boring text.

Please nerds of this site do not make the same mistakes of the past.
Oh wait, damn, I'm too late. Nerds of GBATEMP, I have failed to deliver this message in time.
Now I'm returning back to my time of 2017 that I'm already in. UP, UP and Away!!!!


----------



## death360 (May 15, 2017)

SG854 said:


> People of 2017! I came from the year 2017 to inform the people of 2017 about the dangers of 1992.
> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.os.minix/wlhw16QWltI[1-25]
> 
> 1992 the year Cro-Magnon nerds were arguing about Linux and caused the horrifying Linux is obsolete flame war. The was fire, there was flames, and there was lots of boring text.
> ...



That you John titor the smoke seller.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 15, 2017)

SG854 said:


> People of 2017! I came from the year 2017 to inform the people of 2017 about the dangers of 1992.
> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.os.minix/wlhw16QWltI[1-25]
> 
> 1992 the year Cro-Magnon nerds were arguing about Linux and caused the horrifying Linux is obsolete flame war. The was fire, there was flames, and there was lots of boring text.
> ...


What with that John Titor style intro?

Anyway, good classing Linus Torvalds flame war archive.
Even in 1992 you can't win against the self-defined git.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What with that John Titor style intro?
> 
> Anyway, good classing Linus Torvalds flame war archive.
> Even in 1992 you can't win against the self-defined git.


I actually wasn't thinking of John Titor with that intro lol.

This would be a John Titor intro
People of 2017! I come from the year 2017 to warn of the dangers of 2017. Several of GBATEMP members have malfunctioned in the year 2017.
We from the current twenty-seventeen need to acquire IBM 5100 to debug several of GBATEMP members on this site.
A certain number GBATEMPERS needs errors to be corrected and mental fixing before its too late.


----------



## itsjch (May 15, 2017)

Ransom Ware attack (largest in history) hit over 200,000 computers across the world.

If you are suffering from same.
Here's Decrypt code for WannaCry ransomware : [email protected]


DO share to help your friends/family.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

hence why I decided to install linux today


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 15, 2017)

My PC is now using Windows 7 with combination AVG Internet Security and Malwarebytes Premium. No more stupid RANSOMWARE! 
Also, my country Malaysia was safe from f*king Ransomware!!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> My PC is now using Windows 7 with combination AVG Internet Security and Malwarebytes Premium. No more stupid RANSOMWARE!
> Also, my country Malaysia was safe from f*king Ransomware!!


Don't forgot those false positives that come free of charge with AVG.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 15, 2017)

itsjch said:


> Ransom Ware attack (largest in history) hit over 200,000 computers across the world.
> 
> If you are suffering from same.
> Here's Decrypt code for WannaCry ransomware : [email protected]
> ...


Are you sure that this password will actually help decrypt anything? From what I've found, that appears to be the password for the encrypted ZIP file, but it doesn't necessarily mean you'll be able to decrypt the data without paying the ransom.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Are you sure that this password will actually help decrypt anything? From what I've found, that appears to be the password for the encrypted ZIP file, but it doesn't necessarily mean you'll be able to decrypt the data without paying the ransom.


are we even sure the ransom will decrypt the data?


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 15, 2017)

blujay said:


> are we even sure the ransom will decrypt the data?


No idea, but if it doesn't, then no one else will pay the ransom once it's reported, so they have a financial incentive to make it work.

Also, Microsoft president blasts NSA for its role in 'WannaCry' computer ransom attack.

EDIT: https://github.com/RiskSense-Ops/MS...loits/eternalblue/ms17_010_eternalblue.rb#L32 has a low-level description of the vulnerability and how it's exploited:


```
'Name'           => 'MS17-010 EternalBlue SMBv1/SMBv2 Kernel Pool Corruption',
      'Description'    => %q{
        This module is a port of the Equation Group ETERNALBLUE exploit, part of
        the FuzzBunch toolkit released by Shadow Brokers.
        There is a buffer overflow memmove operation in Srv!SrvOs2FeaToNt. The size
        is calculated in Srv!SrvOs2FeaListSizeToNt, with mathematical error where a 
        DWORD is subtracted into a WORD. The kernel pool is groomed so that overflow 
        is well laid-out to overwrite an SMBv1 buffer. Actual RIP hijack is later
        completed in srvnet!SrvNetWskReceiveComplete.
        This exploit, like the original may not trigger 100% of the time, and should be
        run continuously until triggered. It seems like the pool will get hot streaks
        and need a cool down period before the shells rain in again.
      },
```


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 15, 2017)

Lmao @ all of the "Yup, I JUST installed Linux" posts. Don't forget to come back and tell us all when you've uninstalled it. I bet over 3/4 of those making the claim never even installed it to begin with. And to those updating to Windows 7... 8.1 was/is a far, far, FAR more stable and fast OS. Just install ClassicShell along with it, pick your XP, 7, or Vista style Start Menu and you're all set. If you like XP style quick-launch on the left side of the taskbar... you can also get that back by using Windows built in "New Toolbar" feature.


----------



## Pleng (May 15, 2017)

D34DL1N3R said:


> @ all of the "Yup, I JUST installed Linux" posts.



...where?


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> My PC is now using Windows 7 with combination AVG Internet Security and Malwarebytes Premium. No more stupid RANSOMWARE!
> Also, my country Malaysia was safe from f*king Ransomware!!


I dunno why people think AVs will save them from crypted malware. If a developer doesn't sell subscriptions to one then their binaries can stay undetected for quite a while and the victim is never the wiser (unless of course the malware does something obvious like ransomware).


----------



## WubstahWulf (May 15, 2017)

its funny how this is a thing now like the days before this happend i was literally mentioning about ransomware too my mom 
and what kind of stuff it is and than few days later suddenly something related to what i was talking about happens for real but on a big scale 

was this coincidence ?


----------



## Garblant (May 15, 2017)

I just got the latest update for windows 10 (But not CU). Turns out I had disables the service file for Windows update itself. Glad I figured it out before the Virus flared up across the world again...


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2017)

Garblant said:


> I just got the latest update for windows 10 (But not CU). Turns out I had disables the service file for Windows update itself. Glad I figured it out before the Virus flared up across the world again...


Why would you even avoid updates on purpose? That's exposing yourself to unpatched security issues. I can understand services like Telemetry, but updates are always good to get, postponing them for a week or two is fine, but at least do them once in a while.


----------



## Garblant (May 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why would you even avoid updates on purpose? That's exposing yourself to unpatched security issues. I can understand services like Telemetry, but updates are always good to get, postponing them for a week or two is fine, but at least do them once in a while.


Yeah, I've grown to realize how stupid it was. So now I'm just blocking useless updates (any update outside of security improvements). Surprisingly, I didn't encounter any viruses during the time that I had updates blocked, but I think that was just because I was lucky...


----------



## barronwaffles (May 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why would you even avoid updates on purpose? That's exposing yourself to unpatched security issues. I can understand services like Telemetry, but updates are always good to get, postponing them for a week or two is fine, but at least do them once in a while.



In a production environment involving legacy software you tend to disable updates as they often require curation before allowing them to propagate inside the network.


----------



## Garblant (May 15, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> In a production environment involving legacy software you tend to disable updates as they often require curation before allowing them to propagate inside the network.


I'm just a student, so I really didn't have any real purpose for not updating, outside of playing certain old games (like sonic R PC version)


----------



## SaffronXL (May 15, 2017)

Everyone on Windows should update, Microsoft is tossing out a freebie to all XP and later users, so there's no excuse not to. People relying on an anti-virus to protect them from Wcry don't really understand it's mechanisms of action. I also personally recommend Win 10 Pro users enable the "Defer feature updates" option, which will temporarily stave off that Creator's Update trainwreck.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> No idea, but if it doesn't, then no one else will pay the ransom once it's reported, so they have a financial incentive to make it work.
> 
> Also, Microsoft president blasts NSA for its role in 'WannaCry' computer ransom attack.
> 
> ...


Whistle Blower Edward Snowden is also blaming the NSA.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ts-blame-nsa-not-preventing-nhs-cyber-attack/

I've also been hearing that even if you get the keys from paying the ransom, they might still have access to your computer and hold it ransom again.


----------



## chaoskagami (May 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to have an opinion expressing why i personally don't want to use Linux. **sigh**



Oh no, that's fine with me. I was just pointing out that some of the reasoning could use some work.

I'm a proponent of using what works best for you in your own workflow. Not Linux? That's fine.



GerbilSoft said:


> Linux isn't really secure because Shellshock and Heartbleed happened.



From a pure logic perspective, Heartbleed affected far more than just linux. _Anything utilizing OpenSSL with the heartbeat extension was affected._ Fun fact; up until then, Chrome/Chromium used OpenSSL on every platform.



Joom said:


> But CLI is so much quicker and more efficient. Plus it makes you look oh so 1337.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Screenies? Screenies.



Spoiler









Fact is, punching in seven keys (three usually tab) is much faster than waggling around a pointer and fudging around menus. Best part? Unlike Windows, I can automate everything. Easily.


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

chaoskagami said:


> Fact is, punching in seven keys (three usually tab) is much faster than waggling around a pointer and fudging around menus. Best part? Unlike Windows, I can automate everything. Easily.


Gotta love hotkey combinations.


----------



## chaoskagami (May 15, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Don't forgot those false positives that come free of charge with AVG.



Actually, AV in general is worthless nowadays. Common sense is a far more helpful antivirus. A useful firewall ruleset, IP filters, and adblock/ublock will do an infinitely better job than AV as long as one doesn't do stupid things.

Inevitably, zero-day malware is never detected by AVs unless it shares a great deal of code with something else...and sadly, heuristics only go so far. How can you detect something that doesn't exist yet?



Joom said:


> Gotta love hotkey combinations.



This. I'll Super+{N} around and tile all over the place gladly, hit Super+F for a file manager, etc

Hotkeys rule.



SG854 said:


> I actually wasn't thinking of John Titor with that intro lol.
> 
> This would be a John Titor intro
> People of 2017! I come from the year 2017 to warn of the dangers of 2017. Several of GBATEMP members have malfunctioned in the year 2017.
> ...



Yet another of SERN's insidious schemes!


----------



## Naridar (May 15, 2017)

It's a better idea to donate those 300 bucks to a guy who would beat the program's maker until he tells the decryption code, and then shoots him in the head. Anyone who f*cks with healthcare and endangers patients is a fair target in my eyes.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

It propagate through an smb security flaws so you can protect yourself from it either by
- Installing linux (truly the best option out there) and using the win-fix tool (that remove windows)
- Updating windows (so you won't get this malware, but keep in mind tha windows is a malware by itself (the spyware type))
- Disabling SMB (but you would unfortunately keep the malware that is windows on your computer)


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> It propagate through an smb security flaws so you can protect yourself from it either by
> - Installing linux (truly the best option out there) and using the win-fix tool (that remove windows)
> - Updating windows (so you won't get this malware, but keep in mind tha windows is a malware by itself (the spyware type))
> - Disabling SMB (but you would unfortunately keep the malware that is windows on your computer)


Oh noes! So the Super Mario Bros were the culprit! /s


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh noes! So the Super Mario Bros were the culprit!


Bowser's _pissed._


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh noes! So the Super Mario Bros were the culprit! /s


Exactly !

no seriously SMB stand for  Server Message Block  wich is the windows file sharing protocol ^^


----------



## pasc (May 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That last one, yeah, not really an option, I can't program worth a damn, or even know CLI so yeah. That, and I lose compatibility with 95% of my programs, so...


To sum it up:

Never use the Internet.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

pasc said:


> To sum it up:
> 
> Never use the Internet.


Nah you can get infected even without internet through other ways
to sum it up :
don't use technology


----------



## pasc (May 15, 2017)

*uses PC as new footstool*


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Nah you can get infected even without internet through other ways
> to sum it up :
> don't use technology


Nah, without technology AIDS & HIV are down there,
and Virus' are in the air

so don't live!
KYS


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Nah, without technology AIDS & HIV are down there,
> and Virus' are in the air
> 
> so don't live!
> KYS



Where is the double like button ?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Where is the double like button ?


MODS!!! WE NEED A DOUBLEZ LIKEZ BUTTONZ!!

THINGS MISSING FROM GBATEMP
-DisLike button
-2Like button

Thanks Alkeryn


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> MODS!!! WE NEED A DOUBLEZ LIKEZ BUTTONZ!!
> 
> THINGS MISSING FROM GBATEMP
> -DisLike button
> ...


And also a 2 dislike button
plus a don't know if i like button

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And a don't know if i dislike button

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And the most important one, a pointless button, clicking it is pointless but it is there and necessary just because it is pointless


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

itsjch said:


> Ransom Ware attack (largest in history) hit over 200,000 computers across the world.
> 
> If you are suffering from same.
> Here's Decrypt code for WannaCry ransomware : [email protected]
> ...



That's the password for a small portion of the virus. There is a binary blob embedded in the PE which uses that password. It is not a password to the encrypted files. To get that you have to use the authors private key to decrypt the local private key to decrypt the per-file AES key (which I believe is 128 (not 256) bits).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chaoskagami said:


> Actually, AV in general is worthless nowadays.



This isn't true, just because not all AV protected anyone from this worm doesn't mean it's useless. Think of AV immunisation. You might be smart and have a great ipfilter rule set, and do nothing stupid. But that is not reflective of the everyone. The job of an antivirus is to cut down the average number of infections each infection causes. Otherwise we would constantly be barraged with worms and viruses and eventually one would slip through.

Also, a handful of antiviruses did detect wannacry heuristically.


Also antiviruses are far more than just anti-virus now, they are entire endpoint protection suites. Personally I've never found a decent windows sandbox, and sanboxie sucks and costs money. 360 Total Security has a built in sandbox and I believe comodo firewall does too. In their free products. Sandboxing your browser will make a big difference. Firejail is what I use on my other computers.


----------



## Captain_N (May 15, 2017)

i have a server up running windows server 2003. the data is backed up and the os drive is imaged. Id like to see the wannacry encrypt data that's already burned on blu ray discs.... and thats write once discs. no changing the data. can this type of ransome ware spread with out any user action? like the blaster virus did? with blaster all you had to do was be connected to the internet and you got it. I remember i got it affter a vacation. i turned on my pc and when it saw internet that was it. good thing i had imaged the os drive.


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> windows is a malware by itself (the spyware type)


hmm. It sounds like you don't Windows very well at all. Take 5 minutes to disable anything that could send usage data (or download software to do it for you in a few minutes). Or take an hour or so to strip out features of a windows install and install a fresh windows lite. Helps it run on older hardware as well.



wolfmankurd said:


> Also antiviruses are far more than just anti-virus now, they are entire endpoint protection suites. Personally I've never found a decent windows sandbox, and sanboxie sucks and costs money. 360 Total Security has a built in sandbox and I believe comodo firewall does too. In their free products. Sandboxing your browser will make a big difference. Firejail is what I use on my other computers.


And they like to suck up 50% or more system resources. What's the point of being protected when it locks off over half my resources? Screw that endpoint protection nonsense. 

....and when did sandboxie start costing money? And it's fine to test .exe with.


----------



## barronwaffles (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> hmm. It sounds like you don't Windows very well at all. Take 5 minutes to disable anything that could send usage data (or download software to do it for you in a few minutes). Or take an hour or so to strip out features of a windows install and install a fresh windows lite. Helps it run on older hardware as well.



You can't strip out everything that sends usage data anymore, regardless of what you *think* something like wireshark is telling you.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> hmm. It sounds like you don't Windows very well at all. Take 5 minutes to disable anything that could send usage data (or download software to do it for you in a few minutes). Or take an hour or so to strip out features of a windows install and install a fresh windows lite. Helps it run on older hardware as well.


I don't windows at all, i'm running linux 
but even if you can disable shit i don't trust them anyway who guarantee you that they aren't spying anyway huh ?


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> You can't strip out everything that sends usage data anymore, regardless of what you *think* something like wireshark is telling you.


maybe *you* can't...


Alkéryn said:


> I don't windows at all, i'm running linux
> but even if you can disable shit i don't trust them anyway who guarantee you that they aren't spying anyway huh ?


because there are steps you can take to obfuscate anything like that? And is it just any commercial software you don't trust or just Microsoft in particular?


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> And they like to suck up 50% or more system resources. What's the point of being protected when it locks off over half my resources? Screw that endpoint protection nonsense.
> 
> ....and when did sandboxie start costing money? And it's fine to test .exe with.



My system hasn't been affected in that way. But I don't know what computer you're running so I can't comment.

Sandboxie has always been commercial. https://www.sandboxie.com/index.php?HomeUse

I should add that very little of my life is spent on windows. In the past few months I'd say not much more than 12 hours (the 12 hours I used to play Resident Evil 7).


----------



## Vipera (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> hmm. It sounds like you don't Windows very well at all. Take 5 minutes to disable anything that could send usage data (or download software to do it for you in a few minutes). Or take an hour or so to strip out features of a windows install and install a fresh windows lite. Helps it run on older hardware as well.
> 
> 
> And they like to suck up 50% or more system resources. What's the point of being protected when it locks off over half my resources? Screw that endpoint protection nonsense.
> ...


What kind of antivirus do you have that uses 50% of your resources?


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> My system hasn't been affected in that way. But I don't know what computer you're running so I can't comment.
> 
> Sandboxie has always been commercial. https://www.sandboxie.com/index.php?HomeUse


Anytime they "watch" or "active" anything, the overhead is unreasonably horrible. It may not slow your computer down through normal use if you've got a good system, but the amount of constant resources it requires is atrocious. Any specialized "watch", like zip files or scan every downloaded file, always adds a few seconds or more. If you're doing that a lot, all in a row, it adds up and can really mess with the workflow. I do work that uses my resources, and antivirus are always, always a problem. On a slow work computer, it makes it impossible to work with. I have to disable any and all active scanning to get any work done. This has been across hundreds of computers over time 

And they say that, that it cost money, but you can download and use it without limitations or ads without registering. Which is weird, but that's just how they do it I guess.



Vipera said:


> What kind of antivirus do you have that uses 50% of your resources?



Well, that's for older computers that I unfortunately have to work with on behalf of companies. You know, those companies still rocking computers that originally came with XP. Active management makes them fairly useless.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> maybe *you* can't...
> 
> because there are steps you can take to obfuscate anything like that? And is it just any commercial software you don't trust or just Microsoft in particular?


Not any closed source but a lot of them
and i'm one of those who think the OS should be open source, hackable (i mean customisable), and secure
windows is neitheir of those 
Linux isn't perfect, i know it, but it is way better in my point of view


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Not any closed source but a lot of them
> and i'm one of those who think the OS should be open source, hackable (i mean customisable), and secure
> windows is neitheir of those
> Linux isn't perfect, i know it, but it is way better in my point of view


I can appreciate that. I definitely agree, the more open it is the better. I think I'm just so familiar with windows, it doesn't take any time to setup and get it running how I want or need. But I can appreciate and agree with your sentiments. If only Wine had a bit better compatibility


----------



## MrJason005 (May 15, 2017)

On topic! Woah!


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> I can appreciate that. I definitely agree, the more open it is the better. I think I'm just so familiar with windows, it doesn't take any time to setup and get it running how I want or need. But I can appreciate and agree with your sentiments. If only Wine had a bit better compatibility


Well when i switched to linux i felt the same and yes the philosphy and way of doing things IS different
but begining with linux and with windows is as easy it is just difficult to go from one to another, because the concept and way of doing things are not the same so on top of learning new things you have to forgot old habbits
but once you are confortable with linux it is even easier than windows and if i had begin with linux, it would have been easier to learn than windows but then i would have trouble to use windows for a while
linux isn't difficult, it is just different and it take time to go from something to another

Though i'm not using wine, i use KVM + qemu
what is it you may ask
well basicaly it is a virtualisation technology that runs on bare metal so in more precise it allow me to run windows next to linux AT THE SAME TIME and on the same system and the hypervisor manages the ressource efficiently between both systems
then i pass my GPU to the virtualised windows 10 so it have a real gpu and 3d acceleration

So in brief what's the end product :

A full linux system and with just a key combinason that i choose i instantly switch to windows without having to reboot so all my work on linux don't moove it is as running both os side by side
and what performance do i get ?
well by running games on the windows vm (that take about 3 second to boot and do it on the background after my computer ended booting)
I get about 98% of native performance which is peanut so yeah i can for example code on linux then in less than an half second switch to gta 5 on windows on linux on the same pc or photoshop to make textures if i'm devloping a game
Basically it is way superior than dual boot or wine
but you need a computer with enough ram and two gpu
(i use the cpu built in gpu aka igp for linux) and my gtx 670 for windows

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@osaka35
on top of that yes first complete diy linux installation took me 3 days of configuration (i have a very heavily customized system, and almost every single things were done by myself)
but the great things with linux is that you can copy your home folder and now that i made a setup as i like
if i want to install linux on a new pc, or even another flavour of linux i can just copy my config files or my whole home folder
so a fresh and complete linux install on a new pc (when i mean complete is that i don't have anything anymore to configure or install or anything, i'm set to work and everything is customised as i like)
take about 45 minutes max and it is exactly as on my other pcs


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well when i switched to linux i felt the same and yes the philosphy and way of doing things IS different
> but begining with linux and with windows is as easy it is just difficult to go from one to another, because the concept and way of doing things are not the same so on top of learning new things you have to forgot old habbits
> but once you are confortable with linux it is even easier than windows and if i had begin with linux, it would have been easier to learn than windows but then i would have trouble to use windows for a while
> linux isn't difficult, it is just different and it take time to go from something to another
> ...


Nice setup! I'm going to have to test it out, see how it runs on all the different systems I'm working on at the moment. Sounds look a good way to get familiar with linux without needing to relearn how to do everything at once. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 15, 2017)

Not surprised. What do you except ? This world is NOT IN PEACE at all and never will! Reason: Human exists. They are the reason!


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

with no more drivers to install or any bs to customise it is all copied from my original pc's config
plus nvidia drivers take about 2 commands and 3 minutes to install compare it to windows where you have to go on internet download the exe file launch it click every where etc..
on arch i can jus do a
pacman -Syu chromium nvidia allmyothersoftware and everything
then i just do a
cp /mnt/home/* /home/alkeryn
and every thing is configured
but actually i made a script that does all of that and configuration for me so i just type in a terminal

/mnt/install.sh and it does everything it have to do in about 10 minute without me needing to be in front of it, it does all alone
then reboot and my setup is complete with all drivers and configuration and files

so a fresh install take me like 50 minute but i need to be in front of the computer for only about 20 minutes in total
and even if you only take the time to write the commands and not them running, installing a system take me about 5 minute, all the rest is background work


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Everyone's wrong. Windows ME is the best Windows OS to use to date.
> 
> I don't know what's up with all the hate for Windows ME.



I am not one of them. I considered Windows ME one of my favourite in the past.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> Nice setup! I'm going to have to test it out, see how it runs on all the different systems I'm working on at the moment. Sounds look a good way to get familiar with linux without needing to relearn how to do everything at once. Thanks for the tip!


Beware it isn't easy for a beguining and a lot of work 
i was already an experienced users when i made my actual build which in my opinion is perfect, but it took me like 3 days to have a usable system and a complete week in total to get every things like i liked
then i just installed linux on my laptop and copied my main pc config files to it and the laptop was set in about 50 minutes


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Beware it isn't easy for a beguining and a lot of work
> i was already an experienced users when i made my actual build which in my opinion is perfect, but it took me like 3 days to have a usable system and a complete week in total to get every things like i liked
> then i just installed linux on my laptop and copied my main pc config files to it and the laptop was set in about 50 minutes


it'll be a fun learning exercise.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

@osaka35
here is a benchmark of someone who did about the same thing
the fun thing is that sometime he got better perf on the virtualised environement xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> it'll be a fun learning exercise.


That's what it thought when i did it here are my softwares (without the config files obviously because i have A LOT)

OS : Arch linux
my boot manager is systemd-boot
my windows manager is : bspwm
my terminal is : termite
My file manger is : ranger (terminal based)
my music player is ncmpcpp
my bar is lemonbar

if you encounter any issues, you can pm me
good luck ^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and here is a benchmark of kvm for yah
this guy made a similar thing ^^


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

THERE NEVER WILL BE A TRUE OPEN-SOURCE PROJECT.
Even your shitty Linux isn't true op-s.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> THERE NEVER WILL BE A TRUE OPEN-SOURCE PROJECT.
> Even your shitty Linux isn't true op-s.


Wrong there are a lot of open source project and linux is one of them
there isn't a part of the linux kernel that isn't open source


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Wrong there are a lot of open source project and linux is one of them
> there isn't a part of the linux kernel that isn't open source


Android is false open-source, you can only edit 60% of it's code, other stuff is Google property.
Redhat is also only 70%-80% open-source, you can only edit some lines and tweak kernel.
Ubuntu isn't also really open-source, most code is hidden from public.
So your open-source and being safe argument is false, since i never stumbled upon 100% open-source Linux, which even had it's own code for dashboard and it's app.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

MrJason005 said:


> On topic! Woah!




That video is a bit inaccurate when it says money through tor address etc. The bitcoins are currently sitting at those same 3 addresses as you can see here https://wolfmankurd.github.io/WannaCryMoney/ (Only made about £43k so far).

The tor addresses are for C&C.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Android is false open-source, you can only edit 60% of it's code, other stuff is Google property.
> Redhat is also only 70%-80% open-source, you can only edit some lines and tweak kernel.
> Ubuntu isn't also really open-source, most code is hidden from public.
> So your open-source and being safe argument is false, since i never stumbled upon 100% open-source Linux, which even had it's own code for dashboard and it's app.


LINUX is open source since it isn't a system but a kernel
all linux distros are not open sources
some are totaly opensource
look at fedora if you want to eat open source thing
with fedora ther isn't a single piece of the system that isn't opensource
on the point that it don't even have some mp3 codec without some work
but it do have sone closed source optionaly firmware


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Android is false open-source, you can only edit 60% of it's code, other stuff is Google property.
> Redhat is also only 70%-80% open-source, you can only edit some lines and tweak kernel.
> Ubuntu isn't also really open-source, most code is hidden from public.
> So your open-source and being safe argument is false, since i never stumbled upon 100% open-source Linux, which even had it's own code for dashboard and it's app.


http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-linux-distros-completely-open-source/


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> LINUX is open source since it isn't a system but a kernel
> all linux distros are not open sources
> some are totaly opensource
> look at fedora if you want to eat open source thing
> ...


If you're referring to Linux as a simple terminal only tool without any interface then yeah, this is open-source.
But still, you're using Linux distros and those aren't 100% open-source and afaik, Mint is also one of them.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Or go there
https://www.gnu.org/
only pure open source

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> If you're referring to Linux as a simple terminal only tool without any interface then yeah, this is open-source.
> But still, you're using Linux distros and those aren't 100% open-source and afaik, Mint is also one of them.


I'm not using mint but arch and yes as soon as i installed discord it wasn't 100% open source anymore

But it don't mean there isn't anything that isn't 100% open source
ex https://www.gnu.org/ only opensource pureness

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And btw i can see you don't know what linux is because by itself it dosen't even have a terminal it is just a fucking kernel !


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-linux-distros-completely-open-source/


Never heard of any of them. I never saw them on anyone's computer and all I see here is either Mint or Arch.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

@Felek666 Are you still ignoring fucking gnu ?
https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Or go there
> https://www.gnu.org/
> only pure open source
> 
> ...


What do you expect from a dude which rarely boots up Linux? I sure have dual-boot with Mint on my old Laptop which is about to shit itself but atleast it works.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alkéryn said:


> @Felek666 Are you still ignoring fucking gnu ?
> https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
> https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
> https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html
> https://www.gnu.org/home.en.html


I see it everywhere, lol.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

All linux os use gnu tools
and you shouldn't even say linux but gnu / linux
because linux is really nothing without gnu


----------



## osaka35 (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Never heard of any of them. I never saw them on anyone's computer and all I see here is either Mint or Arch.


Now you know  have fun exploring them! Hopefully one of them fulfills your needs.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> Now you know  have fun exploring them! Hopefully one of them fulfills your needs.


I'll install them on my VMs so atleast I don't have to test them from LiveCD. 
Thanks btw ^^


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Even arch is open source if you decide to not install any closed software but we all want that discord ^^


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Even arch is open source if you decide to not install any closed software but we all want that discord ^^


Meh, i hardly even use Discord. I would just install Steam on it and then reboot my PC whenever I want to play osu!


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

@sarkwalvein
I got my comment deleted and that thread locked on that guy that necro bumped it asking about changing 3DS regions.
I knew the guy was a newbie and the joke was messed up, but eh.
It was a joke in continuation of the joke I made on this thread, you read it before it got locked down?
I feel bad now, lol. Its that @Felek666 guy he's the devil, he has the number of the beast. He's been tempting me to do evil.



Alkéryn said:


> All linux os use gnu tools
> and you shouldn't even say linux but gnu / linux
> because linux is really nothing without gnu


That Felek666 guy is a deceitful one with his windows, beware satan is an attractive beast.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Meh, i hardly even use Discord. I would just install Steam on it and then reboot my PC whenever I want to play osu!


Well since i use kvm i don't even have to reboot i have windows and linux launched at the same time on my coputer side by side
and i switch from one another with ctrl + shift + windowskey + scrolllock
so i can switch from linux to windows in less than a half second and i pass my gpu to windows so i get about 98% gamming performance of native

and +1 for osu
i'm personally playing mania


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

SG854 said:


> That Felek666 guy is a deceitful one with his windows, beware satan is an attractive beast.


You can't play most games on Linux. Look at Beatmania, osu!, and some parts of Steam library.
That's why you dual-boot kids.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You can't play most games on Linux. Look at Beatmania, osu!, and some parts of Steam library.
> That's why you dual-boot kids.


This is for you 

this what i do but better than him


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well since i use kvm i don't even have to reboot i have windows and linux launched at the same time on my coputer side by side
> and i switch from one another with ctrl + shift + windowskey + scrolllock
> so i can switch from linux to windows in less than a half second and i pass my gpu to windows so i get about 98% gamming performance of native
> 
> ...


That's neat. I'll do that when I will upgrade my PC.
I'm playing Taiko and Standard so... can't read mania.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If you're referring to Linux as a simple terminal only tool without any interface then yeah, this is open-source.
> But still, you're using Linux distros and those aren't 100% open-source and afaik, Mint is also one of them.



What do you mean? Say Fedora (or whichever distro you are most familiar with) which package specifically is not open source?


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> What do you mean? Say Fedora (or whichever distro you are most familiar with) which package specifically is not open source?


_Look at RedHat and Fedora basically._


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You can't play most games on Linux. Look at Beatmania, osu!, and some parts of Steam library.
> That's why you dual-boot kids.


I know nothing of linux, lol. So whats the one to pick, Linux or Windows for games. Sounds like windows. I never built a gaming PC.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I know nothing of linux, lol. So whats the one to pick, Linux or Windows for games. Sounds like windows. I never built a gaming PC.


I would go with Windows if you plan to only game and have a toaster or mid-grade PC.
You can always dual-boot or triple-boot if you feel like doing so with Linux.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> _Look at RedHat and Fedora basically._



What isn't opensource about Fedora? You said the terminal is opensource, so do you mean the display server or windower or desktop environment isn't? Binary blobs?


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> This is for you
> 
> this what i do but better than him



Nah, I'll pass. I'd rather keep all my files and editing software, VMs and other on my Windows partition rather than run Windows in VM.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Nah, I'll pass. I'd rather keep all my files and editing software, VMs and other on my Windows partition rather than run Windows in VM.


The point with it is that you don't have to dual boot and can switch from one to the other in less than an half second and still have 98 % native performance on your games and programs
So in brief your softwares are in windows
and your files are on a shared partition / folder

and actually this is a very bad idea to keep your files on the same partition as windows even if you use windows only


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 15, 2017)

@SG854 unfortunately your comment was already deleted when I got into the thread.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Why do i use this ?
here is the perfect example :

I'm developing a game
so i'm coding on linux then need to add a texture or an object, i can instantly switch to photoshop on windows with 98% native performance, do my texture, save it and go back to coding and test it

then i'm tired and i can instantly switch to windows and play some high graphic game without any need for a reboot but just a 0.2 second switch (actually it is almost instantly, just the time to press my keyboard shortcut)


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> @SG854 unfortunately your comment was already deleted when I got into the thread.


I said, "I come from 2017 to ask the people of 2016 says (insert guys name), the true John Titor." This is what got the thread locked.
The thread wasn't that ancient, people on there are still active. But it was probably better form him to open a new one since it was a new topic.
Not the worst necro bump i've seen. The worst was from a guy asking people from 2006. Many of those people are dead for sure.



Felek666 said:


> I would go with Windows if you plan to only game and have a toaster or mid-grade PC.
> You can always dual-boot or triple-boot if you feel like doing so with Linux.


Currently I have a low range windows laptop hooked through vga to a monitor. Its mostly used for old school emulators, and basic windows only programs, there isn't any good color meter calibration software for tv's on mac. I tried dual booting on mac using bootcamp but it runs really hot for some reason under windows. Fans sounds like a jet, compared to on mac os, even when all programs are closed and I'm just in my desktop. I don't have this problem on my windows optimized laptop, only on my MacBook. Mac os on same computer though runs a lot cooler, don't know why.


----------



## Sathya (May 15, 2017)

ya in indonesia also, atrack by ransomeware virus in some computer hospital. reason, the software is too weak than a virus.


----------



## chaoskagami (May 15, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> Think of AV immunisation. You might be smart and have a great ipfilter rule set, and do nothing stupid. But that is not reflective of the everyone.


Unfortunately correct; people are stupid. I've continuously proven this again and again with the number of times I've needed to remove malware from family's PCs because they "saw this cool thing in an email." Never once have they been affected by a security exploit, however, it's been 100% stupidity. And they have an antivirus. Did that help? No.



> The job of an antivirus is to cut down the average number of infections each infection causes.



No, the job of an antivirus is to stop infections and remove infections when it's too late. Arguably, by the time you're onto the active filesystem-based scanner, it's too late if you are infected. An IDS will do much more to stop malware than an AV.

Detection of malware is the same thing as the halting problem. It's computationally impossible, which is why vendors use heuristics. And heuristsics are inevitably flawed.



> Otherwise we would constantly be barraged with worms and viruses and eventually one would slip through.



It will slip through anyways. Heuristics are imperfect. Unfortunately, in this cat and mouse game, the black hats are always ahead a few steps.



> Also, a handful of antiviruses did detect wannacry heuristically.



That's nice. Considering the thing had a killswitch originally, I'd assume the author based it on some pre-built malware code. Reeks of amateur. The more code from elsewhere you use, the more likely it is to be identified.



> Also antiviruses are far more than just anti-virus now, they are entire endpoint protection suites. Personally I've never found a decent windows sandbox, and sanboxie sucks and costs money. 360 Total Security has a built in sandbox and I believe comodo firewall does too. In their free products. Sandboxing your browser will make a big difference. Firejail is what I use on my other computers.



That's nice. So, can you tell me what an "endpoint protection suite" consists of? What does it perform, functionality-wise? Why is it effective?

Chances are you can't answer that. Or if you can, it'll be template from the vendor's site for whatever antivirus you use. My point is; how do you know it's effective if you have no clue what it's actually doing? There's been instances of malware being abused to pivot to Administrator before, and antivirus itself isn't exploit free.

I use firejail as well, but even namespace jails have limits. Unfortunately, even firejail isn't perfect.

On an ending note, let me also pose a question. Suppose a perfect algorithm exists to classify malware - do you think AV authors would implement it? The answer is "no," because this would entail a profit loss for them. They _want_ infections. It would be pointless to sell their software without them.

---



Felek666 said:


> THERE NEVER WILL BE A TRUE OPEN-SOURCE PROJECT.
> Even your shitty Linux isn't true op-s.



My macbook2,1 running libreboot, gentoo and linux-libre says otherwise. Read: find the blobs! Hint: there are none.



Felek666 said:


> You can't play most games on Linux. Look at Beatmania, osu!, and some parts of Steam library.
> That's why you dual-boot kids.



osu? Did someone say opsu?


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

chaoskagami said:


> No, the job of an antivirus is to stop infections and remove infections when it's too late. Arguably, by the time you're onto the active filesystem-based scanner, it's too late if you are infected. An IDS will do much more to stop malware than an AV.
> 
> It will slip through anyways. Heuristics are imperfect. Unfortunately, in this cat and mouse game, the black hats are always ahead a few steps.



You're just arguing semantics.


----------



## chaoskagami (May 15, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> You're just arguing semantics.



Am I? You excluded an entire paragraph there. An important one where I mentioned how it's _computationally impossible_ to make a perfect detection algorithm.

Instead of addressing my other points, I'm assuming you can't find any flaw in what I've stated, and instead have resorted to nitpicking my writing style. Which is fairly redundant, I suppose.

I digress. I'll take my leave from this topic now, it's turned into a fanboy flame war. I want no part.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> THERE NEVER WILL BE A TRUE OPEN-SOURCE PROJECT.
> Even your shitty Linux isn't true op-s.


Mind telling me what isn't open-source about my ROM Properties Page project? https://github.com/GerbilSoft/rom-properties


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You can't play most games on Linux. Look at Beatmania, osu!, and some parts of Steam library.
> That's why you dual-boot kids.


You're still new to all of this I see. Seriously though, the "muh games" argument is really old. Nine times out of ten, if you're casual, you really have no use for Linux unless of course you're a hobbyist.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Joom said:


> You're still new to all of this I see.


Nah, I'm just not that interested in Linux.
I should read more though, but i'm not being too obsessive with it, for me, I could just use Windows.


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Nah, I'm just not that interested in Linux.
> I should read more though, but i'm not being too obsessive with it, for me, I could just use Windows.


I updated my post.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Joom said:


> I updated my post.


Oh. I have my own uses for Linux so... It's not a pointless installation afterall.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Nah, without technology AIDS & HIV are down there,
> and Virus' are in the air
> 
> so don't live!
> KYS


Why did you even quote me?


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

chaoskagami said:


> I digress. I'll take my leave from this topic now, it's turned into a fanboy flame war. I want no part.


It started as one, heh.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Nah, I'm just not that interested in Linux.
> I should read more though, but i'm not being too obsessive with it, for me, I could just use Windows.


Good for you, your learning.
I guess WEEB fits, Windows Enthusiast Embodies Buffoonery

Next to Your old tittle
Anime
Annoying Nerds Into Mental Entertainment


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

So much flaming here 

Sad part is, this flaw was patched 2 months ago on most systems. Maybe they should nudge their IT departments to keep up with patches and not run out of supported OSes?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

"WannaCry" makes it seem like they're mocking people and those that don't even speak English or know the basics don't realise it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "WannaCry" makes it seem like they're mocking people and those that don't even speak English or know the basics don't realise it.


I thought it was simply saying: "Hey look, your files have been encrypted. Wanna cry?"


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I thought it was simply saying: "Hey look, your files have been encrypted. Wanna cry?"


There's an even easier way to WannaCry:


----------



## Gizametalman (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There's an even easier way to WannaCry:




Is that a reference to the Dark Web?
Does it even exist?
Is it true that the visible internet is just a small proportion of the huge iceberg that the World Web Browsers are?
What the fuck happened to The Cruel?
Pepe el toro es inocente?

Which one is better? Windows or Lanocs? Sega or Nintendo?
What's the name of my aunt Maria?


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

i keep forgetting that this thread is supposed to be about malware


----------



## Gizametalman (May 15, 2017)

No Shit!
I thought it wasn't.
Either way, I'm good now, and safe from this worm, I proclaim myself as a happy and satisfied Windows user.
Now, lets talk about why my Operative System is better than sex.


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Is that a reference to the Dark Web?
> Does it even exist?


Not sure if being sarcastic....Why don't you download the Tor Browser and find out?


----------



## Gizametalman (May 15, 2017)

Joom said:


> Not sure if being sarcastic....Why don't you download the Tor Browser and find out?


Ah, I forgot that sarcasm isn't that obvious over the Internet.
Well, good thing I just cleared that up.
Keep breathing.

PS: I actually was interested in browsing the deep Shit that humans do over the internet, to be precise, I was interested in reading all those supposedly classified files of secret agencies.
But obviously, Windows isn't the best OS to go that deep. And to be honest, I don't think I'll have the patience to write down url's with lots of numbers that changes every 5 minutes.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Fingers are now being pointed at North Korea.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

You should update this thread, WannaCryptor got sinkholed:
https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html

Tried to ransomware my machine and it doesnt work anymore(some old pc that i dont use anymore of course), seems to be fixed for now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> Fingers are now being pointed at North Korea.


They dont have the people with that level of skill, and what the hell would they do with bitcoin?


----------



## dankzegriefer (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You should update this thread, WannaCryptor got sinkholed:
> https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html
> 
> Tried to ransomware my machine and it doesnt work anymore(some old pc that i dont use anymore of course), seems to be fixed for now.
> ...


They have the skill, but I doubt it.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> They have the skill, but I doubt it.


I dont think they do, if they did, we would've seen a hack by now, but right now all signs of other hacks were on Russia and this one seems to be some independent hackers.


----------



## dankzegriefer (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I dont think they do, if they did, we would've seen a hack by now, but right now all signs of other hacks were on Russia and this one seems to be some independent hackers.


Anyone can take a public exploit and make a worm with it. Anyone. I just don't see any proof it was NK or Russia.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You should update this thread, WannaCryptor got sinkholed:
> https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html


That specific variant was stopped. At least two more variants have been discovered since then; one with a different kill switch, and one without a kill switch (but with a broken payload). Don't be surprised if a fixed version of the no-kill-switch version shows up soon.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> Anyone can take a public exploit and make a worm with it. Anyone. I just don't see any proof it was NK or Russia.


Im not saying it was either. Definitely some random hackers imo.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> That specific variant was stopped. At least two more variants have been discovered since then; one with a different kill switch, and one without a kill switch (but with a broken payload). Don't be surprised if a fixed version of the no-kill-switch version shows up soon.



Hopefully system admins will start patching and locking down smb traffic to internet


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> That specific variant was stopped. At least two more variants have been discovered since then; one with a different kill switch, and one without a kill switch (but with a broken payload). Don't be surprised if a fixed version of the no-kill-switch version shows up soon.


They will always have a domain and as long as its unregistered we dont have to deal with kill switches.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Is that a reference to the Dark Web?
> Does it even exist?
> Is it true that the visible internet is just a small proportion of the huge iceberg that the World Web Browsers are?
> What the fuck happened to The Cruel?
> ...


Pretty sure that Dark Web isn't real, it's just something the cool kids say to feel edgy and important.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> They will always have a domain and as long as its unregistered we dont have to deal with kill switches.



There was some speculation it was an antivirtualisation mechanism, albeit a bad one.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You should update this thread, WannaCryptor got sinkholed:
> https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html
> 
> Tried to ransomware my machine and it doesnt work anymore(some old pc that i dont use anymore of course), seems to be fixed for now.
> ...



http://news.sky.com/story/cyberattack-tech-firms-investigate-north-korea-linked-hackers-10879388


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> There was some speculation it was an antivirtualisation mechanism, albeit a bad one.


I dont think theres any evidence of that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/cyberattack-tech-firms-investigate-north-korea-linked-hackers-10879388


Yeah I wouldnt trust a single source.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Pretty sure that Dark Web isn't real, it's just something the cool kids say to feel edgy and important.


Not sure if that's sarcasm or not...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 15, 2017)

Mac user here.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Mac user here.




Cheaper to pay the ransom ware


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Not sure if that's sarcasm or not...


Burger King is completely healthy and its employees always use the best means to make the sandwiches, as well as serve the customers with the highest quality standards.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I dont think theres any evidence of that.



The NECURS/Locky ransomware strains check 5 random domain names if they connect then it bails. It's got better anti-analysis tactics. But still there is a precedent. (Just looked this up, it bails if all 5 domains return the same IP source).

On the otherhand have you seen any malware which is connects to 5 .onion C&Cs and includes a clear-net killswitch? Makes no sense to me.

Unless you think that the author always intended for the worm's spread to be shutoff by someone else? Perhaps a semi-targetted attack?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> The NECURS/Locky ransomware strains check 5 random domain names if they connect then it bails. It's got better anti-analysis tactics. But still there is a precedent. (Just looked this up, it bails if all 5 domains return the same IP source).
> 
> On the otherhand have you seen any malware which is connects to 5 .onion C&Cs and includes a clear-net killswitch? Makes no sense to me.
> 
> *Unless you think that the author always intended for the worm's spread to be shutoff by someone else? Perhaps a semi-targetted attack?*



Huh, I hadnt thought about that.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 15, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Huh, I hadnt thought about that.



It spread a lot wider than STUXNET ( I think it had multiple 0-days and stolen legitimate big business certificates), wasn't as sophisticated and was fairly ineffectual against hardened target. But suppose it is always a possibility. Hiding a murder in a massacre Jack Reacher style.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> Cheaper to pay the ransom ware


What's funny is that this is so true.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> THERE NEVER WILL BE A TRUE OPEN-SOURCE PROJECT.
> Even your shitty Linux isn't true op-s.


you just felt the need to say this, off topic and out of the blue starting another off topic discussion.


----------



## Joom (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> Cheaper to pay the ransom ware


Not really. The macOS is free. :^) Anyone can setup a Hackintosh.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2017)

Oooo the flame has been lit. Now its Mac vers Windows. Who will win tune in GBATEMPS shit comments.

Can we all just get along. Think of the children, oh would somebody please think of the children. It doesn't matter if your Mac, Windows, or Linux. They are all computers. They are all the same, except for OS and components, and the fact some perform better than others, but please treat them all equally, stop this madness and stop being computerist.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Oooo the flame has been lit. Now its Mac vers Windows. Who will win tune in GBATEMPS shit comments.
> 
> Can we all just get along. Think of the children, oh would somebody please think of the children. It doesn't matter if your Mac, Windows, or Linux. They are all computers. They are all the same, except for OS and components, and the fact some perform better than others, but please treat them all equally, stop this madness and stop being computerist.


I honestly don't care. The Windows vs Mac argument is worse than the Linux one.


----------



## SG854 (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> I honestly don't care. The Windows vs Mac argument is worse than the Linux one.


It was sarcastic if you didn't know. Damn these internet communications and sarcasm being lost.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

SG854 said:


> It was sarcastic if you didn't know. Damn these internet communications and sarcasm being lost.


I know it was. I just didn't reciprocate.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> Hopefully system admins will start patching and locking down smb traffic to internet


They should have locked down SMB traffic 14 years ago when the Blaster worm struck.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> Why did you even quote me?


ever heard of mistakes 
i edited it 




azoreseuropa said:


> Mac user here.


FYI sorry to burst your bubble but even Mac & Linux can get infected from the virus only if you do these things (which is virtually impossible for anyone with brains)
1. run wine with SUDO - NEVER DO THIS
2. PURPOSEFULLY DOWNLOAD AND RUN THE MALWARE (why would you do this)
3. ta da! only now, your home folder is encrypted, all your other system files are safe.
unlike windows, this doesn't happen _automatically_ on *Unix xD



GerbilSoft said:


> They should have locked down SMB traffic 14 years ago when the Blaster worm struck.


except most system admins (like the ones in my school) are brain dead and use windows xp but my school admin retards use windows 2000


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> FYI sorry to burst your bubble but even Mac & Linux can get infected from the virus if you do the following steps
> 1. run wine with SUDO - NEVER DO THIS
> 2. PURPOSEFULLY DOWNLOAD AND RUN THE MALWARE (why would you do this)
> 3. ta da! only now, your home folder is encrypted, all your other system files are safe.
> unlike windows, this doesn't happen _automatically_ on *Unix xD


Of course you can get virtually ANY Windows virus on *nix if you _intentionally_ run Wine as superuser and _intentionally_ run the virus.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Of course you can get virtually ANY Windows virus on *nix if you _intentionally_ run wine as superuser and _intentionally_ run the virus.


exactly. was just telling other n00bs about it


You use *Unix?


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> except most system admins (like the ones in my school) are brain dead and use windows 2000


"Most" sysadmins? I mean Windows 2000 was good for its time, but it isn't suitable for production nowadays due to, among other things, no patches for this and other vulnerabilities.

Anyone using a Windows 2000 system in production now doesn't know what they're doing.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> "Most" sysadmins? I mean Windows 2000 was good for its time, but it isn't suitable for production nowadays due to, among other things, no patches for this and other vulnerabilities.
> 
> Anyone using a Windows 2000 system in production now doesn't know what they're doing.


oh crap i meant most sys admins are brain dead and use windows XP and that *my school ones * are also brain dead and use Windows 2000


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> exactly. was just telling other n00bs about it
> 
> 
> You use *Unix?


"exactly."
With your 'sorry but u can get the virus on mac + linux too' line you were making it sound like it was just as easy to get infected with it on *nix lmao
And yeah, I'm typing this _from_ a Linux distro.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> oh crap i meant most sys admins are brain dead and that *my school ones * are also brain dead and use Windows 2000


Are they using PCs suitable for the time period for Windows 2000 (like P3s etc), or are they somehow shoehorning Windows 2000 onto a modern Intel Core i5 system? (Which, incidentally, wouldn't be able to take advantage of more than two cores/threads because Windows 2000 didn't support multi-core licensing.)

Either way, there's something seriously wrong here, and you should take it up with the school board, because Windows 2000 is susceptible to this ransomware worm and cannot be patched to prevent it.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Are they using PCs suitable for the time period for Windows 2000 (like P3s etc), or are they somehow shoehorning Windows 2000 onto a modern Intel Core i5 system? (Which, incidentally, wouldn't be able to take advantage of more than two cores/threads because Windows 2000 didn't support multi-core licensing.)


they are using VERY old Thinkpads, and they have some (looks like 30 years old) servers in the back of their IT department, but we as students are not allowed to see them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> "exactly."
> With your 'sorry but u can get the virus on mac + linux too' line you were making it sound like it was just as easy to get infected with it on *nix lmao
> And yeah, I'm typing this _from_ a Linux distro.


reworded it 
same, which distro?


GerbilSoft said:


> Are they using PCs suitable for the time period for Windows 2000 (like P3s etc), or are they somehow shoehorning Windows 2000 onto a modern Intel Core i5 system? (Which, incidentally, wouldn't be able to take advantage of more than two cores/threads because Windows 2000 didn't support multi-core licensing.)
> 
> Either way, there's something seriously wrong here, and you should take it up with the school board, because Windows 2000 is susceptible to this ransomware worm and cannot be patched to prevent it.


well, we are not allowed to exactly go so in deep of their "IT room" to see their servers but form my observations they hvae few very old thinkpads and their servers look 10-20 years old.

I can't do shit about it, as they won't listen. they use Active Directory and just recently unforced  us to use, as now their is a new windows only app for taking exam tests called Wizemen which, doesn't run on wine.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> which distro?


Plebian Debian.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Plebian Debian.


ohh. I use Ubuntu GNOME.
which WM/ DE?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> ohh. I use Ubuntu GNOME.
> which WM/ DE?


I've just been using Openbox since it's lightweight in comparison to the DEs I'd tried.


----------



## grossaffe (May 16, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've just been using Openbox since it's lightweight in comparison to the DEs I'd tried.


You're not using any DE with it, just straight up Openbox?  What kind of specs does your machine have?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> You're not using any DE with it, just straight up Openbox?  What kind of specs does your machine have?


i5 + 16GB of RAM + Intel HD graphics. Performance-wise, the DEs I tried were fine, but they drained my laptop's battery pretty fast.


----------



## grossaffe (May 16, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i5 + 16GB of RAM + Intel HD graphics. Performance-wise, the DEs I tried were fine, but they drained my laptop's battery pretty fast.


Which DEs did you try?  I've never considered the battery aspect of a DE.  Did you try XFCE and LXDE?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Which DEs did you try?  I've never considered the battery aspect of a DE.  Did you try XFCE and LXDE?


Cinnamon, GNOME, MATE and LXDE. LXDE was fine but I didn't like the file manager that it came with and how some programs here and there would open that one by default even if I had another one installed and set up so it was supposed to be used by default.


----------



## grossaffe (May 16, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Cinnamon, GNOME, MATE and LXDE. LXDE was fine but I didn't like the file manager that it came with and how some programs here and there would open that one by default even if I had another one installed and set up so it was supposed to be used by default.


That's odd.  LXDE itself shouldn't, I don't think, come with a file manager.  Was it just that you installed Lubuntu and whichever other distros came with those DEs preinstalled?

What was the file manager you didn't like, and did you try purging it?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> That's odd.  LXDE itself shouldn't, I don't think, come with a file manager.  Was it just that you installed Lubuntu and whichever other distros came with those DEs preinstalled?
> 
> What was the file manager you didn't like, and did you try purging it?


I might actually have been thinking of what happened with MATE, my memory kinda sucks. If it did come with a file manager, then I probably didn't bother to think of trying to remove it at all since the other DEs I've used rely somewhat on the file managers that they come with.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I might actually have been thinking of what happened with MATE, my memory kinda sucks. If it did come with a file manager, then I probably didn't bother to think of trying to remove it at all since the other DEs I've used rely somewhat on the file managers that they come with.


did you try Enlightenment? did you try Mate 1.18?



Tomato Hentai said:


> i5 + 16GB of RAM + Intel HD graphics. Performance-wise, the DEs I tried were fine, but they drained my laptop's battery pretty fast.


did you try GNOME on Wayland? it is supposed to perform better than normal x11 in performance & power aspects.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> did you try Enlightenment? did you try Mate 1.18?
> did you try GNOME on Wayland? it is supposed to perform better than normal x11 in performance & power aspects.


Nope, I only tried what was the latest release of MATE at the time (which was a few months ago).


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> FYI sorry to burst your bubble but even Mac & Linux can get infected from the virus only if you do these things (which is virtually impossible for anyone with brains)
> 1. run wine with SUDO - NEVER DO THIS
> 2. PURPOSEFULLY DOWNLOAD AND RUN THE MALWARE (why would you do this)
> 3. ta da! only now, your home folder is encrypted, all your other system files are safe.


Actually, no, that's not how it'd work. Only the Wine prefix would be affected provided it'd even run. In this case it'd be "/root/.wine/dosdevices/c:@/Users/<username>" since in your scenario it was ran with sudo, but that's not necessary to execute malware. Anyway, no harm done whatsoever.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> Actually, no, that's not how it'd work. Only the Wine prefix would be affected provided it'd even run. In this case it'd be "/root/.wine/dosdevices/c:@/Users/<username>" since in your scenario it was ran with sudo, but that's not necessary to execute malware. Anyway, no harm done whatsoever.


this askubuntu post contradicts what you stated...
https://askubuntu.com/questions/914...ry-ransomwares-possible-impact-on-linux-users


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> this askubuntu post contradicts what you stated...
> https://askubuntu.com/questions/914...ry-ransomwares-possible-impact-on-linux-users





> The worst case scenario is that depending on the direct access wine has to your Ubuntu system, some or all parts of your home will be affected


He had those affected folders symlinked to his Wineprefix. Pretty easy to avoid.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> He had those affected folders symlinked to his Wineprefix. Pretty easy to avoid.


ohhh ! But can't one access their whole "/" drive from Wine without symlinking it??


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> ohhh ! But can't one access their whole "/" drive from Wine without symlinking it??


Windows malware can't because it treats the prefix as a Windows drive. It doesn't know it's being ran with Wine.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> Windows malware can't because it treats the prefix as a Windows drive. It doesn't know it's being ran with Wine.


wait, but i thought this malware affected all drives connected, and the "/" is available as a drive, right?


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> wait, but i thought this malware affected all drives connected, and the "/" is available as a drive, right?


No. The malware can't see anything above the emulated C: drive. Like I said, it doesn't know it's being ran through Wine. Wineprefixes are essentially sandboxes, and you can even have more than one with different architectures and Windows versions setup at the same time.


```
WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFEX=$HOME/.wine32 winecfg
```
This will create a 32-bit prefix at ~/.wine32 and use it as its working directory.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> No. The malware can't see anything above the emulated C: drive. Like I said, it doesn't know it's being ran through Wine. Wineprefixes are essentially sandboxes, and you can even have more than one with different architectures and Windows versions setup at the same time.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



1. oh now I see, So if we on Windows keep all our data on another drive, then the ransomware is practically useless!?

2. i knew about wine prefixes already  I spent 6 months on Arch, I learnt a lot xD


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> 1. oh now I see, So if we on Windows keep all our data on another drive, then the ransomware is practically useless!?


Maybe. Depends on how dumb the developers are. If the malware is hardcoded to only work with C:\, then sure, keeping data on D:\ or whatever would be fine. Though if it searches for other drives that use the Windows mount scheme (reason why this won't affect *nix outside of Wine) then it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> Windows mount scheme (reason why this won't affect *nix outside of Wine)


I'm confused again...
How does Wine not follow the Windows mount scheme?


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> I'm confused again...
> How does Wine not follow the Windows mount scheme?


It does. That's what I meant about it not being able to affect anything outside of Wine.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> It does. That's what I meant about it not being able to affect anything outside of Wine.


I meant outside of Wine. Wine mounts stuff outside of wine as a spereate disk, so isn't that the windows mount scheme?


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> I meant outside of Wine. Wine mounts stuff outside of wine as a spereate disk, so isn't that the windows mount scheme?


No it doesn't. Wine keeps everything within its prefix. The drives it emulates are all within the prefix you set, or ~/.wine/dosdevices by default.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> No it doesn't. Wine keeps everything within its prefix. The drives it emulates are all within the prefix you set, or ~/.wine/dosdevices by default.


oh. I havent used Wine for 2 years, so i dont remember much


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

So... The ransomware was updated to version 2.0... And leaks state that it will start targeting Linux and Android...




You can see the spread of the malware live here. (Don't worry, it's safe.)

*SOURCE*


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 16, 2017)

Look likes WANNACRY was attacked my country, MALAYSIA right now!!!!   Here the website! Just attacked 2 company right now.

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...rt-first-organisation-infected-last-saturday/

Stupid ransomware..... You make me WANNA CRY.........


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> So... The malware was updated to version 2.0... And leaks state that it will start targeting Linux and Android...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Leaks"? Alright, sure. Regardless, what made this newsworthy was the fact that it was piggybacking off of a dangerous Windows exploit. Now that that's not the case I couldn't care any less as this is just another run-of-the-mill ransomware.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> "Leaks"? Alright, sure. Regardless, what made this newsworthy was the fact that it was piggybacking off of a dangerous Windows exploit. Now that that's not the case I couldn't care any less as this is just another run-of-the-mill ransomware.


Well, according to my source, this update has no killswitch.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, according to my source, this update has no killswitch.


That was news two days ago.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 16, 2017)

What's stupid is that the exploit was patched TWO FREAKIN' MONTHS ago. On Windows 7, Windows 8.1 AND Windows 10. The fact that it managed to spread worries me about the intelligence of most computer users around the world.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> What's stupid is that the exploit was patched TWO FREAKIN' MONTHS ago. On Windows 7, Windows 8.1 AND Windows 10. The fact that it managed to spread worries me about the intelligence of most computer users around the world.


What shows that the biggest Windows security hole..... are their users.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> What's stupid is that the exploit was patched TWO FREAKIN' MONTHS ago. On Windows 7, Windows 8.1 AND Windows 10. The fact that it managed to spread worries me about the intelligence of most computer users around the world.


Don't forget Windows XP.


sarkwalvein said:


> That was news two days ago.


SORRY! I don't get on Gamebanana (my source) much anymore. It was new to me.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, according to my source, this update has no killswitch.


Neither do most other ransomware. Let me know if this is leveraging a 0day in Android/Linux. Then I'll be interested. Anyway, if someone comes across a sample PM it to me.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> Neither do most other ransomware. Let me know if this is leveraging a 0day in Android/Linux. Then I'll be interested. Anyway, if someone comes across a sample PM it to me.


Well, that's _most _other ransomware. This one is MUCH different. It has devastated the world. My source says nothing on the date for Linux and Android, but I would guess Soon™. Must be good to be a Chrome OS user right now. (I don't use Chrome OS.)


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, that's _most _other ransomware. This one is MUCH different. It has devastated the world. My source says nothing on the date for Linux and Android, but I would guess Soon™. Must be good to be a Chrome OS user right now. (I don't use Chrome OS.)


ChromeOS is Linux. The reason why this one was so devastating was because people fail to keep their computers up to date. Generally speaking this was honestly overly hyped, but I guess "the ignorance of thousands fucked up their computers" isn't as great or scary of a headline.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, that's _most _other ransomware. This one is MUCH different. It has devastated the world. My source says nothing on the date for Linux and Android, but I would guess Soon™. Must be good to be a Chrome OS user right now. (I don't use Chrome OS.)


But it has "devastated" the world because it was able to spread without user interaction thanks to a day zero exploit on the Windows SMB implementation paired together with clueless users that didn't update Windows for two full months.
Now the clueless users should not be clueless anymore, and save for the irresponsible ones their Windows versions should be updated.
Linux and Android are not vulnerable to this exploit from the start either.

So now, without that capability, this ransomware is irrelevant.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 16, 2017)

Here the list of countries was inflected with stupid Wcrpt (WannaCry or WannaCrypt)

https://intel.malwaretech.com/botnet/wcrypt/?t=24h&bid=all


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> But it has "devastated" the world because it was able to spread without user interaction thanks to a day zero exploit on the Windows SMB implementation paired together with clueless users that didn't update Windows for two full months.
> Now the clueless users should not be clueless anymore, and save for the irresponsible ones their Windows versions should be updated.
> Linux and Android are not vulnerable to this exploit from the start either.
> 
> So now, without that capability, this ransomware is irrelevant.


true.
nice signature


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> But it has "devastated" the world because it was able to spread without user interaction thanks to a day zero exploit on the Windows SMB implementation paired together with clueless users that didn't update Windows for two full months.
> Now the clueless users should not be clueless anymore, and save for the irresponsible ones their Windows versions should be updated.
> Linux and Android are not vulnerable to this exploit from the start either.
> 
> So now, without that capability, this ransomware is irrelevant.


Yeah... Look at this link. The world is still getting slammed.
Also, I agree that they should have updated. Dumb users.



Joom said:


> ChromeOS is Linux. The reason why this one was so devastating was because people fail to keep their computers up to date. Generally speaking this was honestly overly hyped, but I guess "the ignorance of thousands fucked up their computers" isn't as great or scary of a headline.


Well, I learned something new today. Chrome OS = Linux.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> Here the list of countries was inflected with stupid Wcrpt (WannaCry or WannaCrypt)
> 
> https://intel.malwaretech.com/botnet/wcrypt/?t=24h&bid=all


I can't see Europe there... I really can't see it anymore!!!
Oh wait, a little of Sweden seems to show up there. /s


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, I learned something new today. Chrome OS = Linux.


yup
traditional "Linux" distros are actually using GNU / Linux
Chrome os is Chrome & Linux, so no GNU / Free Software in Chrome OS


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> yup
> traditional "Linux" distros are actually using GNU / Linux
> Chrome os is Chrome & Linux, so no GNU / Free Software in Chrome OS



Spent a decent half hour looking this up, no idea what the ChromeOS userspace is. Think it's very mixed. Pulling loads of pacakages from Gentoo. But also mentions of toybox and busybox. https://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/chrome.pdf


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> FYI sorry to burst your bubble but even Mac & Linux can get infected from the virus only if you do these things (which is virtually impossible for anyone with brains)
> 1. run wine with SUDO - NEVER DO THIS
> 2. PURPOSEFULLY DOWNLOAD AND RUN THE MALWARE (why would you do this)
> 3. ta da! only now, your home folder is encrypted, all your other system files are safe.
> ...



LOL.. You are right however.... Sorry to burst your non bubble since I have a Mac for almost 3 years and I used it daily. I don't get any infected from it at all. I know what I am doing. XD


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL.. You are right however.... Sorry to burst your non bubble since I have a Mac for almost 3 years and I used it daily. I don't get any infected from it at all. I know what I am doing. XD


no shit, because you obviously have brains and aren't going to purposely out of the way download the virus. Was jsut saying it is possible though


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 16, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> no shit, because you obviously have brains and aren't going to purposely out of the way download the virus. Was jsut saying it is possible though





azoreseuropa said:


> LOL.. You are right however.... Sorry to burst your non bubble since I have a Mac for almost 3 years and I used it daily. I don't get any infected from it at all. I know what I am doing. XD



Back in 2005 someone already tested how effective this would be. https://www.linux.com/news/running-windows-viruses-wine

SomeFool was able to infect the host but it was a dead end host.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL.. You are right however.... Sorry to burst your non bubble since I have a Mac for almost 3 years and I used it daily. I don't get any infected from it at all. I know what I am doing. XD


Well, the same applies to a Windows computer, as long as you keep it updated.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 16, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> Spent a decent half hour looking this up, no idea what the ChromeOS userspace is. Think it's very mixed. Pulling loads of pacakages from Gentoo. But also mentions of toybox and busybox. https://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/chrome.pdf


yup. Chrome OS / Chromium OS is based on Gentoo, but is much more user friendly and faster, and better (I used it for 7 months)
fite me gEnto0 userz


----------



## KlasseyKreations (May 16, 2017)

OH   MY   GOSH   WANNACRY 2.0   IS  HERE


----------



## Lukerz (May 16, 2017)

Anyone seen this? Jezz. They can have everything. But when they attack my PC, my only friend, they cross the line! (In highly triggered voice.) http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...prit-north-korea/ar-BBBbzbD?OCID=ansmsnnews11

TBH people need to be educated on what a fake virus looks like. Its not that had to tell the difference and get rid of them.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 16, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Anyone seen this? Jezz. They can have everything. But when they attack my PC, my only friend, they cross the line! (In highly triggered voice.) http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...prit-north-korea/ar-BBBbzbD?OCID=ansmsnnews11



WannaCry looks to half-assed to be significantly state sponsored. The effective portion EternalBlue *was* state sponsored that exploit was curated by the NSA.


----------



## Lukerz (May 16, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> WannaCry looks to half-assed to be significantly state sponsored.


That's just what I thought. But IDK. This trending on bing right now.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 16, 2017)

I blame the United States of Murica. 
It seems that they need to blame somebody else than themselves.
I don't know why, but I still blame them 
Who else's with me compadres?


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I blame the United States of Murica.
> It seems that they need to blame somebody else than themselves.
> I don't know why, but I still blame them
> Who else's with me compadres?


I mean, they are to blame for the exploits that were leaked. The NSA wasn't even supposed to be using them as they were deemed illegal. The ransomware itself probably just came from some European criminal ring though like the majority of them.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I blame the United States of Murica.
> It seems that they need to blame somebody else than themselves.
> I don't know why, but I still blame them
> Who else's with me compadres?


It's their fault!!!
After all they created the vulnerable software, they documented the vulnerability, and they let this documentation be stolen!


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It's their fault!!!
> After all they created the vulnerable software, they documented the vulnerability, and they let this documentation be stolen!


One of these is not like the other. (Hint: Microsoft isn't part of the NSA.)

The vulnerable code was likely not touched since the early 90s. MS did a massive security overhaul in the early 2000s with Windows XP SP2; perhaps they should do another code audit for any modules still in use that date back to the 1990s.


----------



## Gizametalman (May 16, 2017)

Yes! I love when someone else agrees with me.
I did read the information. I actually, truly blame the USA Government, or Intelligent Agencies, whatever.

I thought: "Well, it's kind of funny that the most affected countries by this virus are those who's USA has problems with"

But what else can we say about it? We already know the truth, and even if they keep trying to blame on someone else, well, that's just bullshit.

Honestly, I wouldn't mind this, if they didn't affected people in hospitals. That's just fucked up.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

You could also say it is the victim's fault for buying Microshit software. /s

Anyway, this is not an attack by the NSA.
Sure the NSA is sad they couldn't use their own child to perpetrate the attack (that would have been less disabling, very difficult to notice and just to silently spy on information) but in this attack they are only guilty of terrible negligence.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You could also say it is the victim's fault for buying Microshit software. /s
> 
> Anyway, this is not an attack by the NSA.
> Sure the NSA is sad they couldn't use their own child to perpetrate the attack (that would have been less disabling, very difficult to notice and just to silently spy on information) but in this attack they are only guilty of terrible negligence.



Since we are talking about people affected after a patch was released it is clearly the victims fault for not using the patch released by MS.

If you think wannacry is the only malware abusing this exploit then you are naive. Reliable desktop/server remote code execution (eternalblue) and dll injection (doubelspur) this stuff is gold dust.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 16, 2017)

If only the Linux circlejerkers had this same mentality.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If only the Linux circlejerkers had this same mentality.



Now show WannaCry infecting a Linux machine with no user interaction.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Now show WannaCry infecting a Linux machine with no user interaction.


That wasn't the point I was trying to make


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Now show WannaCry infecting a Linux machine with no user interaction.


You are asking for much really.
Would need to port the vulnerability into the CIFS client in the Kernel, then recompile the kernel, and... too much work.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> That wasn't the point I was trying to make


So what is the point, that a program running in Wine will do what it's programmed to do?

Yes, intentionally running malware in Wine can result in damage to the system in a default configuration. (Wine usually maps / to the Z: drive, so Windows programs have full access.)

This is effectively the same as telling a Linux user to run "rm -rf /" as root and then being surprised that it deletes everything. (Or, similarly, "del /s /q C:\*" on Windows as Administrator - though Administrator actually has lower access than is required to delete everything due to e.g. the SYSTEM user.)


sarkwalvein said:


> You are asking for much really.
> Would need to port the vulnerability into the CIFS client in the Kernel, then recompile the kernel, and... too much work.


It's a server vulnerability, not client. Samba runs as a userspace process rather than in the kernel, so exploitation would allow for root-level access.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> So what is the point, that a program running in Wine will do what it's programmed to do?
> 
> Yes, intentionally running malware in Wine can result in damage to the system in a default configuration. (Wine usually maps / to the Z: drive, so Windows programs have full access.)
> 
> ...


I was trying to make the point that some Linux users fail to realize that ransomware does exist for Linux.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 16, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You are asking for much really.
> Would need to port the vulnerability into the CIFS client in the Kernel, then recompile the kernel, and... too much work.


It's the same as porting anything to Linux. Even if you get it to work, everything will have to be reworked for pretty much every distribution.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If only the Linux circlejerkers had this same mentality.



I already covered why this only works if you have folders from your home directory symlinked to the emulated C: drive in the Wine prefix a couple pages back. Remove the symlinks and it won't affect your shit. This video is very misleading.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I was trying to make the point that some Linux users fail to realize that ransomware does exist for Linux.


This is Windows ransomware running in Wine, not "Linux ransomware".

I haven't seen any Linux ransomware in the wild, but of course it's possible. Ransomware usually spreads by email, and in many cases as a JavaScript file. I don't know of any Linux desktop environments that associate JavaScript files with an interpreter to allow them to run like regular programs. (On Windows, JavaScript files are associated with Windows Shell Host.)


Futurdreamz said:


> It's the same as porting anything to Linux. Even if you get it to work, everything will have to be reworked for pretty much every distribution.


Haven't had to do this for my ROM Properties Page plugin. Care to tell me what I'm missing?


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> It's the same as porting anything to Linux. Even if you get it to work, everything will have to be reworked for pretty much every distribution.


Mm, no. Most everything is distribution independent. Different distro ≠ different OS.



GerbilSoft said:


> I haven't seen any Linux ransomware in the wild,


I wrote one in Bash a couple years ago (well, it was just a locker that was meant to be a PoC) that might still be floating around. There's also a few on Github.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux.Encoder.1


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

-snip-
If you are so willing on fucking up your system on purpose you could as well just do _*sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda*_


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If only the Linux circlejerkers had this same mentality.




Gotta love the replies you received, with all the Linux fanboys missing the point of the video lol.

Also this video makes me want to switch my host to Windows Server.


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 17, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Also this video makes me want to switch my host to Windows Server.


You should do that right away.


----------



## supermario18 (May 17, 2017)

So, is it safe to connect to the internet if I have all the updates installed?


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

supermario18 said:


> So, is it safe to connect to the internet if I have all the updates installed?


Yes, again, yes. If a person has all their updates, they are safe.


----------



## wolfmankurd (May 17, 2017)

supermario18 said:


> So, is it safe to connect to the internet if I have all the updates installed?



Also you are likely behind a router blocking external SMB traffic, maybe even behind a ISP NAT.

Your router is your first and most important line if defence. Unless necessary you should not forward ports through your router! Why so many NHS Trust networks accepted SMB traffic for the internet is beyond me.

I bet a lot of people are like "Ha! I've never forwarded a port in my life." If you have UPNP enabled you might as well use a kraft swiss cheese slice for a firewall.

I'm not sure how ipv6 would effect worm propagation on the one hand we'd loose NAT and routers might forward as default more with the machines filter LAN/WAN but at the same time you'll be far less likely to hit a networked address...


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2017)

So apparently someone found a way to get everything back to order.

http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/wannacry-ransomware-decryption-tool.html?m=1


----------



## GerbilSoft (May 19, 2017)

smf said:


> You would hate windows 10 because it doesn't have a security exploit required for wannakey?


Windows 10 is actually doing the right thing here, even though MSDN documents that it's not guaranteed that CryptReleaseContext deletes key pairs. (They probably changed it in Windows 10 due to too many programs getting it wrong.)


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

It's back, and this time it's much worse.

The Petya ransomware has been updated to use the same EternalBlue vulnerability as WannaCry, but with an added "feature": once it gets onto a vulnerable machine, it proceeds to use wmic and psexec to reuse authentication credentials to infect other machines on the network. This works even if the other machines have been patched.

As an added bonus, the Petya ransomware installs itself into the hard drive's MBR, then reboots into a fake CHKDSK process (which is actually encrypting the HDD). Once it's done, it prompts you to send $300 worth of Bitcoin in order to recover your files.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> It's back, and this time it's much worse.
> 
> The Petya ransomware has been updated to use the same EternalBlue vulnerability as WannaCry, but with an added "feature": once it gets onto a vulnerable machine, it proceeds to use wmic and psexec to reuse authentication credentials to infect other machines on the network. This works even if the other machines have been patched.
> 
> As an added bonus, the Petya ransomware installs itself into the hard drive's MBR, then reboots into a fake CHKDSK process (which is actually encrypting the HDD). Once it's done, it prompts you to send $300 worth of Bitcoin in order to recover your files.



Does it affect Linux??!?! No? Windows peasants


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> It's back, and this time it's much worse.
> 
> The Petya ransomware has been updated to use the same EternalBlue vulnerability as WannaCry, but with an added "feature": once it gets onto a vulnerable machine, it proceeds to use wmic and psexec to reuse authentication credentials to infect other machines on the network. This works even if the other machines have been patched.
> 
> As an added bonus, the Petya ransomware installs itself into the hard drive's MBR, then reboots into a fake CHKDSK process (which is actually encrypting the HDD). Once it's done, it prompts you to send $300 worth of Bitcoin in order to recover your files.


I wonder how it'll work with GPT.


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> It's back, and this time it's much worse.
> 
> The Petya ransomware has been updated to use the same EternalBlue vulnerability as WannaCry, but with an added "feature": once it gets onto a vulnerable machine, it proceeds to use wmic and psexec to reuse authentication credentials to infect other machines on the network. This works even if the other machines have been patched.
> 
> As an added bonus, the Petya ransomware installs itself into the hard drive's MBR, then reboots into a fake CHKDSK process (which is actually encrypting the HDD). Once it's done, it prompts you to send $300 worth of Bitcoin in order to recover your files.


oh lord plus didnt an emergency patch for everything including xp


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 27, 2017)

so, what would we do to protect ourselves this time?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Does it affect Linux??!?! No? Windows peasants


I love Linux and prefer it over Windows, but I use windows as my daily driver.

Why?

Fucking driver support. Linux's driver support is shit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



samcambolt270 said:


> so, what would we do to protect ourselves this time?


If you're updated and all PCs on your network are you're safe


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 27, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> I love Linux and prefer it over Windows, but I use windows as my daily driver.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


ok, good.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I wonder how it'll work with GPT.


If you're using UEFI+GPT on the main boot disk, the MBR boot sector isn't actually used. UEFI boots the operating system kernel directly from the System partition.

That could be one way to prevent this malware from doing any damage, assuming it doesn't handle this case.

Note that Windows only supports booting from GPT disks if using UEFI, so if your main boot disk is GPT, you should be fine here.

EDIT: The Windows portion of the ransomware might overwrite the primary GPT, since that area is normally empty and is used by bootloaders on MBR/BIOS systems. However, the GPT is both checksummed and duplicated (a second copy is stored at the end of the disk), so this should be recoverable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> It's back, and this time it's much worse.
> 
> The Petya ransomware has been updated to use the same EternalBlue vulnerability as WannaCry, but with an added "feature": once it gets onto a vulnerable machine, it proceeds to use wmic and psexec to reuse authentication credentials to infect other machines on the network. This works even if the other machines have been patched.
> 
> As an added bonus, the Petya ransomware installs itself into the hard drive's MBR, then reboots into a fake CHKDSK process (which is actually encrypting the HDD). Once it's done, it prompts you to send $300 worth of Bitcoin in order to recover your files.





Now, this is gonna sound stupid and paranoid as shit, but I don't even wanna touch my Windows VMs now because I feel like I'll accidentally get infected and fuck up the two Windows computers in the house.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> If you're using UEFI+GPT on the main boot disk, the MBR boot sector isn't actually used. UEFI boots the operating system kernel directly from the System partition.
> 
> That could be one way to prevent this malware from doing any damage, assuming it doesn't handle this case.
> 
> Note that Windows only supports booting from GPT disks if using UEFI, so if your main boot disk is GPT, you should be fine here.


Also turning on Secure Boot would be a good idea, in fact I'm gonna do that right now.
Had it disabled since Linux doesn't like it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2017)

Well.. This is great. Just another excuse for Linux users to bash everyone else. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well.. This is great. Just another excuse for Linux users to bash everyone else. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


What if we want to zsh or tcsh you instead?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> What if we want to zsh or tcsh you instead?


Took me a second, but I see what you did there... Oo


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

I just use bash, nothing special, and zsh at installation


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 27, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> View attachment 91617
> Now, this is gonna sound stupid and paranoid as shit, but I don't even wanna touch my Windows VMs now because I feel like I'll accidentally get infected and fuck up the two Windows computers in the house.


Same, This is only windows correct?

Also Op should update first post


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 27, 2017)

Can't wait for all the "DAE think Windows sucks? xDDDD" posts.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh boy, its time to watch porn in my phone instead.

No, seriously, is this an update?
If so I won't use the Internet for a long, long time.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

LOL its affect the PC's at Chernobyl:

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...clear-power-plant-danger-latest-a7810941.html


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

That's why I use GANOO/LOOONIX


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> That's why I use GANOO/LOOONIX



Yeah you keep saying, you are not special... your mom lied to you.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

mech said:


> Yeah you keep saying, you are not special... your mom lied to you.



Yeah, I don't like to spend money on proprietary spyware, I prefer to spend money on guitar gear, at least I can practice something that will help me


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Yeah, I don't like to spend money on proprietary spyware, I prefer to spend money on guitar gear, at least I can practice something that will help me



Cant argue with that.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

mech said:


> Cant argue with that.



Because _GANOO/LOONIX _would win :^)


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 27, 2017)

WINBLOWS LOSERS BTFO! xDDDD

/s


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Because _GANOO/LOONIX _would win :^)


Stop being autistic.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Yeah, I don't like to spend money on proprietary spyware, I prefer to spend money on guitar gear, at least I can practice something that will help me


How much did you pay for your 3DS?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> How much did you pay for your 3DS?



0$ my parents bought it, and it runs _GANOO/LOONIX _and _LOOMAH THREE-DEE-ES_


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2017)

mech said:


> LOL its affect the PC's at Chernobyl:
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...clear-power-plant-danger-latest-a7810941.html


Shiiiit.
Not sure I would LOL about it. 
Last thing I would like is a cloud of fallout over Europe, yet again.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> 0$ my parents bought it, and it runs _GANOO/LOONIX _and _LOOMAH THREE-DEE-ES_


At this point I'm more inclined to believe you run Windows 10 S on a full-time basis and just want to sound "smart" (and stupid at the same time).


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> At this point I'm more inclined to believe you run Windows 10 S on a full-time basis and just want to sound "smart" (and stupid at the same time).



No, I didn't even knew Windows 10 S was released

I can't hear you


----------



## NightScript (Jun 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I blame the United States of Murica.
> It seems that they need to blame somebody else than themselves.
> I don't know why, but I still blame them
> Who else's with me compadres?


The USA is filled with egotistical morons *cough* DestroyerXL44 *cough*


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

Lol. @Trashnux elitists once again, this doesn't affect Windows end-users so spread your trolling and fake news elsewhere. Some non-technologically firm companies will have to deal with that potentially when they don't update their systems, nobody else. So no, because of that nobody will drop Windows in favor of some other OS.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Lol. @Trashnux elitists once again, this doesn't affect Windows end-users so spread your trolling and fake news elsewhere. Some non-technologically firm companies will have to deal with that potentially when they don't update their systems, nobody else. So no, because of that nobody will drop Windows in favor of something else.


So you're saying that it's "fake news" that this ransomware infection is happening, and in reality all these companies aren't getting hit?


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> So you're saying this ransomware infection isn't happening?


No, I'm saying what my post says if you knew how to read so re-read it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> No, I'm saying what my post says if you knew how to read so re-read it.


This definitely affects end users.. Don't know how you think otherwise..


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> No, I'm saying what my post says if you knew how to read so re-read it.


Oh right, I remember you now. I shall now disregard your posts because you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about, and probably think "GPT" and "MBR" are evil Linux things made by your precious college students or something.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 27, 2017)

How did I know this would become an OS debate?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2017)

1. Click profile picture
2. Select ignore
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This definitely affects end users.. Don't know how you think otherwise..


No it doesn't when you update your OS, duh. People need to inform themselves. Plus, if you still run like Windows XP you clearly don't care that much about anything. It doesn't affect updated Windows 7/8/10.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

I need to stop pressing "Show Ignored Content" when it says that some of the hidden posts were by BullyWiiPlaza


Luglige said:


> How did I know this would become an OS debate?


Because it already was one.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

Luglige said:


> How did I know this would become an OS debate?


The only ones turning this into an OS debate are those who are too insecure in their own choice of software to not throw a temper tantrum anytime something like this happens.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BullyWiiPlaza said:


> No it doesn't when you update your OS, duh. People need to inform themselves. Plus, if you still run like Windows XP you clearly don't care that much about anything. It doesn't affect updated Windows 7/8/10.


Wrong, it *does* affect updated Windows, and for a simple reason I explained earlier. If a single unpatched machine on a corporate domain gets infected (or a patched machine gets infected in other ways, e.g. email), the ransomware then gets access to credentials that it can then use to spread to other machines on the domain, even if they are patched.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> The only ones turning this into an OS debate are those who are too insecure in their own choice of software to not throw a temper tantrum anytime something like this happens.


I actually thought this was another wave, but then I saw date and I'm like:
OH yeah this post, where are the windows/Linux master race kids complaining?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Oh right, I remember you now. I shall now disregard your posts because you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about, and probably think "GPT" and "MBR" are evil Linux things made by your precious college students or something.



MBR: Master Boot Record, too obsolete

GPT: GUID Partition Table, used almost everywhere if >2010


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Oh right, I remember you now. I shall now disregard your posts because you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about, and probably think "GPT" and "MBR" are evil Linux things made by your precious college students or something.


Partitioning has nothing to do with the discussion. Yet you're again evading what was being said but I'm not surprised. Typical Linux elitist wannabe not accepting reality that end-users with updated Windows aren't affected by this, lmao. Maybe next time you find more reasons to promote your OS.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> No it doesn't when you update your OS, duh. People need to inform themselves. Plus, if you still run like Windows XP you clearly don't care that much about anything. It doesn't affect updated Windows 7/8/10.



Nope it does


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Partitioning has nothing to do with the discussion. Yet you're again evading what was being said but I'm not surprised. Typical Linux elitist wannabe not accepting reality that end-users with updated Windows aren't affected by this, lmao.


1, it *does* affect updated Windows due to aforementioned credential stealing.
2, partitioning actually does matter, since the Petya ransomware installs itself in the MBR. If you use UEFI+GPT, this part of the infection might not affect you.

Perhaps you should actually read what you're replying to instead of assuming anyone even remotely critical of your precious operating system is a "Linux elitist"?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't care about Linux vs. Windows, because macOS master race it's only responsible users vs. "OMFG my PC worKS FiNE OMGGG No UPdateZ evil MIcro$OFT OMG!!!!111!1!1!1!1!1one1"


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Wrong, it *does* affect updated Windows, and for a simple reason I explained earlier. If a single unpatched machine on a corporate domain gets infected (or a patched machine gets infected in other ways, e.g. email), the ransomware then gets access to credentials that it can then use to spread to other machines on the domain, even if they are patched.


Correct but you obviously missed the point so don't jump to conclusions as to everyone else is clueless other than you, the smartest proud Linux elitist. End-users only have very few machines so it's pretty self-explanatory to just update them hence why end-users aren't affected. Hence, I was right all along but rather making a temper tantrum over reality.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Correct but you missed the point. End-users only have very few machines so it's pretty self-explanatory to just update them hence why end-users aren't affected.


Because end users never go to places with public Wi-Fi networks where there's lots of other people.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Don't care about Linux vs. Windows, because macOS master race it's only responsible users vs. "OMFG my PC worKS FiNE OMGGG No UPdateZ evil MIcro$OFT OMG!!!!111!1!1!1!1!1one1"



BSD for lyfe


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Correct but you missed the point. End-users only have very few machines so it's pretty self-explanatory to just update them hence why end-users aren't affected.


So an office worker in an enterprise is not an end user?
Wut?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Because end users never go to places with public Wi-Fi networks where there's lots of other people.


End users also don't always know better. To say it only affects a small percentage is pretty stupid.

Mate, I quoted the wrong person. F. M. L.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> End users also don't always know better. To say it only affects a small percentage is pretty stupid.


/r/talesfromtechsupport exists for a reason. :V


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 27, 2017)

Shut up already bitches.
TempleOS master race.
Period.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> /r/talesfromtechsupport exists for a reason. :V



A place to go when I'm feeling down. ;o;


----------



## FateForWindows (Jun 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Shut up already bitches.
> TempleOS master race.
> Period.


No, Remix OS master race.


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> So an office worker in an enterprise is not an end user?
> Wut?


Nope, they are living worker drones.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

FateForWindows said:


> No, Remix OS master race.


What kind of drugs are you taking? I wanna know so I can avoid them.
Hannah Montana Linux is quite obviously the superior OS.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> So an office worker in an enterprise is not an end user?
> Wut?


No. An end user is someone casually using a product (at home) in contrast to companies but the context should have been obvious when people already like to pick on questionable meanings of words.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 27, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What kind of drugs are you taking? I wanna know so I can avoid them.
> Hannah Montana Linux is quite obviously the superior OS.



Everyone knows Justin Bieber Linux is a lot bettter


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> No. An end user is someone casually using a product (at home) in contrast to companies but the context should have been obvious when people already like to pick on questionable meanings of words.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_user


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In product development, an end user (sometimes end-user) is a person who ultimately uses or is intended to ultimately use a product. The end user stands in contrast to users who support or maintain the product, such as sysops, system administrators, database administrators, information technology experts, software professionals and computer technicians. End users typically do not possess the technical understanding or skill of the product designers, a fact that is easy for designers to forget or overlook, leading to features with which the customer is dissatisfied.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 27, 2017)

Wikipédia rekt you.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_user


I was reading that but the point is technological understanding with the product hence why they get paid for working with it. Real end users are not necessarily skillful enough.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I was reading that but the point is technological understanding with the product hence why they get paid for working with it. Real end users are not necessarily skillful enough.


I take it you haven't read /r/talesfromtechsupport enough to realize the "technological understanding" of the average office worker. Here's a sample.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> I take it you haven't read /r/talesfromtechsupport enough to realize the "technological understanding" of the average office worker.


It is low but I referred to end users as private home users like the people on this site in contrast to "professional" environments such as companies.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 27, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> It is low but I referred to end users as private home users like the people on this site in contrast to "professional" environments such as companies.


These users are even dumber that people in companies, trust me. The average GBATemp Windows user is certainly way more tech-savvy than the average Windows user.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 27, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> These users are even dumber that people in companies, trust me. The average GBATemp Windows user is certainly way more tech-savvy than the average Windows user.


Of course, this is a nerdy homebrew modding site. It barely gets more casually tech-savy


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 27, 2017)

pc? what's that? Since smartphones were released i hardly touch computers since i can do what i need on a much fancy looking and portable device...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

Something that bothers me. It's said that it installs itself in the MBR (that no one hardly ever use anymore). So technically, a GPT HDD won't get affected? Is that correct?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> pc? what's that? Since smartphones were released i hardly touch computers since i can do what i need on a much fancy looking and portable device...


You obviously don't do any real work. Good luck trying to do something as simple as copying files between two flash drives on a phone without a convoluted mess of wires and hubs. (Copying to the phone and then to another drive is a waste of time and a throwback to owning a 1980s home computer with one floppy drive, but I guess that's somehow amazing and revolutionary now because it's done with "apps".)


VinsCool said:


> Something that bothers me. It's said that it installs itself in the MBR (that no one hardly ever use anymore). So technically, a GPT HDD won't get affected? Is that correct?


I don't know why people claim no one uses MBR anymore. It's still in widespread use on removable media, e.g. SD cards and flash drives.

Assuming the ransomware doesn't bother to check before it writes to the drive, it will overwrite the MBR boot code as well as the primary GPT. The GPT is checksummed, so UEFI will go to the secondary GPT located at the end of the disk. In addition, the MBR boot code is not used with UEFI; the OS kernel is loaded from the system partition.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> You obviously don't do any real work. Good luck trying to do something as simple as copying files between two flash drives on a phone without a convoluted mess of wires and hubs. (Copying to the phone and then to another drive is a waste of time and a throwback to owning a 1980s home computer with one floppy drive, but I guess that's somehow amazing and revolutionary now because it's done with "apps".)
> 
> I don't know why people claim no one uses MBR anymore. It's still in widespread use on removable media, e.g. SD cards and flash drives.
> 
> Assuming the ransomware doesn't bother to check before it writes to the drive, it will overwrite the MBR boot code as well as the primary GPT. The GPT is checksummed, so UEFI will go to the secondary GPT located at the end of the disk. In addition, the MBR boot code is not used with UEFI; the OS kernel is loaded from the system partition.


I'm a student. What i only need is word and excel and i'm fine to go.

Gaming on pc? meh, have a ps4, a 3ds and in a year or two will get a switch. Programing? lol no. Copying files? Huh, cloud services exist for a reason, if i ever need to use something on a bigger screen i just transfer over the cloud. So, as you can see, i don't need a big machine for simple tasks, even if it is university works, it is still real work.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Copying files? Huh, cloud services exist for a reason, if i ever need to use something on a bigger screen i just transfer over the cloud.


Because it's so convenient to use a cloud service to upload multiple gigabytes worth of files over a slow 10 Mbps link, then redownload it to another system, than it is to use a local storage device. Never mind the fact that you basically grant the cloud storage host full access to your files so they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Because it's so convenient to use a cloud service to upload multiple gigabytes worth of files over a slow 10 Mbps link, then redownload it to another system, than it is to use a local storage device. Never mind the fact that you basically grant the cloud storage host full access to your files so they can do whatever they want with it.


Gotta love how you assumed i transfer big files without mentioning it. No wonder why people over here start flaming at each others because no one bothers to read a post correctly.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 27, 2017)

This is very worrysome. Even if someone doesn't use Windows or a PC at all, many things we rely to every day rely on those machines, like hospitals :/


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

Vipera said:


> This is very worrysome. Even if someone doesn't use Windows or a PC at all, many things we rely to every day rely on those machines, like hospitals :/


Well, you said yourself that "Linux is Open Source, meaning that anybody can exploit it. Also, if shit goes down, you have to wait for the people who treat it as a hobby to fix it, rather than MacOS and Windows that have two huge companies that will fix any critical bug ASAP.", so what are you worried about?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Well, you said yourself that "Linux is Open Source, meaning that anybody can exploit it. Also, if shit goes down, you have to wait for the people who treat it as a hobby to fix it, rather than MacOS and Windows that have two huge companies that will fix any critical bug ASAP.", so what are you worried about?


Thank you, I thought I could say my own opinion in a forum but you reminded me it's completely one-sided. Thanks again!


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 27, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Thank you, I thought I could say my own opinion in a forum but you reminded me it's completely one-sided. Thanks again!


I wasn't aware that quoting your own words made it "one-sided". You previously said that Windows has a huge company that "will fix any critical bug ASAP", so this ransomware shouldn't be worrisome.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 27, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> I wasn't aware that quoting your own words made it "one-sided". You previously said that Windows has a huge company that "will fix any critical bug ASAP", so this ransomware shouldn't be worrisome.


ASAP =/= immediately. Or are you participating in this thread just to be a dick to everyone?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Thank you, I thought I could say my own opinion in a forum but you reminded me it's completely one-sided. Thanks again!


He was just quoting you, no need to get your panties in a twist.


----------



## Legendaykai (Nov 10, 2020)

I hate windows 10 it's to simplistic and has too many apps, so windows 7 does the job for me.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> I hate windows 10 it's to simplistic and has too many apps, so windows 7 does the job for me.


Nice necrobump.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 10, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> I hate windows 10 it's to simplistic and has too many apps, so windows 7 does the job for me.


... You bump a three year old thread to show your ignorance? Yyyyyeeeaahhhh...

I can't remember if I told my story in this thread, but my company was hit pretty hard. Not directly (wannacry was neutralized by a killswitch after some weeks), but it still copied itself quite aggressively on our older thin clients. And because these things are hard to modify, getting rid of it was like playing wack a mole.

There were two important consequences : we found the behavior on our clients that were on a sister company's network (a major one, though I'm sure it never went to the press). As a courtesy, we informed them. But instead of taking actions, they acted as if it came from our network (which was not only false but also ridiculous:at that time we already localized it to strictly in that area segment. But instead of acting mature, they insinuated we should know which pc's were out there - which we couldn't because they weren't ours - and fix them as well).
It ultimately ended with the 'agreement' that we'd put our own network in all the areas. More expensive, but if wannacry was still active at that time it would've been a major disaster for both our companies.

The other consequence was that we ended up going with a different model thin client that had Linux as os. Also more expensive (the hardware, that is), but kso something we couldn't risk.

... So when I see a random guy claim he'll stick to an older windows because he hates the new one, I just nod my head. Yeah... You go, buddy.
EDIT: the above should be:

...So when I see a random girl claim she'll stick to an older windows because she hates the new one, I just nod my head. Yeah...you go, girl.

*slow claps*


----------



## Legendaykai (Nov 10, 2020)

thanks for the comment have a nice day


----------



## Legendaykai (Nov 15, 2020)

terribly sorry for double posting  but i'm a girl not a guy, unless you was refering to somebody else?


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 15, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> terribly sorry for double posting  but i'm a girl not a guy, unless you was refering to somebody else?


Nope. I hadn't checked your biography, and barely looked at your avatar.My apologies on that part of the post (I've just edited my previous post).

My opinion itself remains the same, though. I don't think you'd expect otherwise.


----------



## Legendaykai (Nov 16, 2020)

I see, well  thanks for letting me know.


----------

